# Contest - Giveaway: Sugarpill Cosmetics - Create a look called Colorful Winter Wonderland! (Value $415!) [CLOSED]



## Geek (Dec 1, 2011)

MakeupTalk and Sugarpill Cosmetics have teamed up again for the second time this year!  The makers of this vibrant highly pigmented cosmetics company and MakeupTalk will host a montage of a contest/giveaway for a 22 day contest! 




1 Grand Prize Winner($250 value) 2 runner up winners(each receiving $82 value) 
Grand Prize winner will receive these wonderful products 
Sweetheart palette (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/sweetheart-palette)
Love + (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/love-pressed-eyeshadow)
Flamepoint (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/flamepoint-pressed-eyeshadow)
Buttercupcake (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/buttercupcake-pressed-eyeshadow)
Goldilux (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/goldilux-loose-eyeshadow)
Tiara (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/tiara-loose-eyeshadow)
Stella (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/stella-loose-eyeshadow)
Darling (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/darling-loose-eyeshadow)
Magentric (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/magentric-loose-eyeshadow)
Tipsy (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/tipsy-loose-eyeshadow)
Weekender (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/weekender-loose-eyeshadow)
Absinthe (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/absinthe-loose-eyeshadow)
Asylum (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/asylum-loose-eyeshadow)
Decora (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/decora-loose-eyeshadow)
Hysteric (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/hysteric-loose-eyeshadow)
Lumi (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/lumi-loose-eyeshadow)
Magpie (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/magpie-loose-eyeshadow)
Royal Sugar (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/royal-sugar-loose-eyeshadow)
Starling (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/starling-loose-eyeshadow)

 *Total Package Value: $250*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Two Runner Up winners will receive these wonderful products 
Sweetheart palette (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/sweetheart-palette)
Goldilux (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/goldilux-loose-eyeshadow)
Tiara (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/tiara-loose-eyeshadow)
Asylum (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/asylum-loose-eyeshadow)
Darling (http://www.sugarpillshop.com/products/darling-loose-eyeshadow)


 *Total Package Value: $82*



Sweetheart palette - Retail Value $34





Goldilux Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12







Tiara Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12







Bulletproof Pressed Eyeshadow - retail value $12








Stella Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12







Asylum Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12







Lumi Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12





Royal Sugar Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12





Absinthe Loose Eyeshadow - retail value $12









  *To enter the giveaway contest:*

 Create an original look based* your interpretation of a "Colorful Winter Wonderland."* (mandatory to win)

 Reply ONCE only to this thread with your entry and post your photo and describe what you did and how it inspired you. (mandatory to win)

 Post your photo on Facebook. Post both on these 2 Facebook Walls: www.facebook.com/sugarpillcosmetics and http://www.facebook.com/MakeupTalk with the message, _Check out my entry for the @MakeupTalk x @Sugarpill Cosmetics "Colorful Winter Wonderland" giveaway! (insert the link to this contest page)_. (mandatory to win)

 Contest ends at midnight PST, December 15. 
 Winner will be selected by Sugarpill Cosmetics and MakeupTalk based on effort, creativity and originality.  
 One entry per person 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Contest Details:*

*Contest prize: *Win the above list of makeup products: 1 Grand Prize Winner($250 value): 2 runner up winners(each receiving $82 value)

 15 day contest from December 1 - 22, 2011 10PM PAC Time 
 When the contest is over, we will announce the winners in this thread and send the winners each a private message here on MakeupTalk. 

Make sure you follow the laws of your state and country. Rules subject to change without notice. You are responsible for what you use so please be aware and knowledgeable of what works and what doesnâ€™t work for you.   Past winners, Current Staff and past MakeupTalk Staff member *ARE* eligible to enter this contest, so get movin! 
Contest is open to all everyone worldwide! So yes, the contest has already started!


----------



## CountessCarnage (Dec 1, 2011)

​ 

  ​ 

  ​ 

  ​ 

  ​ 

  ​ 

  ​ Basically what I did with this look was use 2 colors throughout the entire look. For the blue color I used Glamour Doll Eyes Melancholy and Skin Of A Killer mixed together. For the white color I used Glamour Doll Eyes Skin Of A Killer. For the liner I just used the Melancholy/Skin Of A Killer combo wet. I'm calling this one The Sound Of Winter after Bush's new song on their new album "The Sound Of Winter". I had been listening to that song a lot lately and wanted to try something different and daring for winter and the mask thing is what I ended up with. I really like the way it came out, for one of my more dramatic looks. Thanks for hosting this extremely contest &lt;3, I hope I can win I would love to finally get to try Sugarpill! Good luck to all the other ladies &lt;3!​


----------



## Namaisa (Dec 1, 2011)

What i did was a cut crease look. i used a matte black from WET&amp;WilD'S I love matte palette to cut my crease

and then on top of that to blend it out a bit i used a matte blue color from WET&amp;WILD'S I Got Good Jeans palette.

and for my brow bone highlight i used a matte white from Inglot Cosmetics.

then for my lids i used a gold jumbo pencil from L.A. Colors as a base and on top of that i applied a pigment called Goldilux from Sugarpill Cosmetics.

for my lower water line i used a green jumbo pencil also from L.A. Colors as a base and on top of that to set the pencil i used a pigment called Absinth also from Sugrapill Cosmetics.

for my lower lash line i used the same black that i used for cutting my crease  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

and the lashes i am wearing are the number 523 from Red Cherry.

Blush: 

Sweet as cocoa from M.A.C.

Lips:

Candy Shop from NYX and it is a Mega Shine Lipgloss

I created this look with the thought that Santa Claus does exist!! because the products i used in this picture were a gift from a very generous and amazing youtube subbie,but most of all friend. she gave me the products because she believes in me and she knows that i can make it in this world.

that to me is the true definition of Santa clause!! the winter months are cold and most of the times lonely but she showed me that that is not true!

i call this look:

A Heartwarming Winter!!

i hope this is good enough, and to all the others good look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xoxo Namaisa


----------



## Sarah Menard (Dec 1, 2011)

This is my entry! This is called the Sugarpill Snowstorm / Winter Wonderland! I wanted to create a bold but WEARABLE look!

First I started off by applying AFTERPARTY all over the lid. I then blended MIDORI above my inner corner, and applied ROYAL SUGAR to the outter corner and lower lashline. I applied LUMI to my inner corner and to my browbone as a highlight. Then I added some glitter, and false eyelashes!!! &lt;3


----------



## LizRoberts (Dec 1, 2011)

Here is my entry.  I wanted to stick with blue and purple tones to keep a cool effect.  I was channeling the fairy tale "Snow Queen" when I was creating this look.  I am a sucker for the bad girls.  I used e.l.f.'s 144 palette blue tones along with urban decay glitter liner and prestige "Rhapsody" blue eye pencil.  Some lashes, blue contacts, and liquid liner and it was all over.  Enjoy.


----------



## Dalalia (Dec 1, 2011)

My makeup supply is extremely limited so I'm happy with the way this turned out.

I was going for a subtle look that could be worn anywhere. Winter is my all time favorite season. The colors of a snowy scene, the atmosphere, and especially the cold weather!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When I think of winter I think of beautiful nighttime snowscapes. I chose dark yet colorful purples, silvers and hints of blue.

For my eyelids I used Love My Eyes violet eye pencil, Revlon Illuminance Creme shadow (in purples), Bon Bon eye shadow dust (in blues), and Almay Intense i-color powdered shadow (in silver and whites). My eyelashes are my own with a coat of Maybelline's One by One mascara.

For under my eye I used Wet n Wild black eyeliner, more Love My Eyes violet eye pencil and Revlon Illuminance Creme shadow. I used a creamy white color Almay shadow powder in the corners of my eyes and some loose blue Bon Bon eye shadow dust.

For my cheeks I used "Wet n Wild" Ultimate Minerals loose blush and a unlabeled shimmering powder.

For my lips I used a unlabeled frosty white shimmering lipstick and Burt's Bees Sweet Pink lip gloss.


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 1, 2011)

Winter, I love how beautiful it looks after a fresh snow. I love how the moon hits the snow an it glistens in the light with the cold air an smell of pine in the winter. Makes me want to wrap myself in garland an just dance under the moon(weird I know) I think of green Christmas trees and lights, with gold balls sitting by a fire trying to keep toasty warm.

I put NYX Jumbo pencil in milk all over my eyelids, then took my Bh Cosmetics 120 1st Edition pallet an applied turquoise/blue,purple and a shimmery green all on my eye lids and blended them in together. Then I took my Elf Cosmetics pallet an used a shimmery light cold color for a highlight as well. I took purple from Bh Cosmetics pallet again an put it on my lower part of my eye an then blended into a gold from Sugarpill from Goldilux. Then I just took a turquoise color from Bh again an applied to my eyebrows. On my cheeks I applied Elfs bronzer/blush to give me the rosy cheeks that I always get in the winter  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My lips I used OCC Lipstars In Rx, feathered, and Anime.


----------



## BrandyMMB (Dec 2, 2011)

When I read "Colorful Winter Wonderland" I immediately thought of this decorated house I saw once when I was younger. It was beautiful and a childs dream, covered in colorful off-Christmas colored lights (pinks, purples, yellows) and Giant fake candies nestled in the snow. It also made me think of the phrase "Visions of sugar plums danced through their heads". So I made a look that incorporated some of those things. I have sheer colored swirls as a base with candies and snowflakes floating and dancing on them. I also couldn't resist a little sparkle.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I used mostly my BH 120 2nd addition palette, with NYX eyeshadow Base. And a 10x0 paint brush for the little details. The Lips are also the 120 palette over NYX eyeshadow base, just covered in gloss!


----------



## BreAnnNicole (Dec 2, 2011)

My inspiration for a "Colorful WInter Wonderland" was the beauty of the Northern Lights over gorgeous white snow! I can't think of anything that screams BOTH winter and colorful at the same time more than the Aurora Borealis!











*I created my look using*:

_*EYES: *_(I'm dying to try this look with SugarPill loose powders!!!!)

-urban decay eye primer potion

-covergirl Smoky Shadow Blast cream stick in White

-iceland, wisteria lane, sunny and eye candy eyeshadows from the ulta artist blockbuster 108pc. set

- homegrown, jinx, &amp; sphynx from urban decay book of shadows vol. II

- ulta liquid liner in plum on top lash line

-urban decay heavy metal glitter eyeliner in distortion on top &amp; bottom lash line (I wish it picked up as well on camera as it does in person)

- no. 7 mascara in 01 Black on top lashes

*FACE:*

-urban decay face primer

-covergirl trublend liquid foundation in light beige

- bedhead all-over face highlighter in moonlight

-physician's formula mineral glow pearl blush in rose petals

- covergirl bronzer

*LIPS*:

-l'oreal rouge pulp lip gloss in acid (mint-ish tinted in person)

**All the looks so far have been so fun to look at and creative, I feel bad for the judges! Good luck everyone!**


----------



## Airi Magdalene (Dec 2, 2011)

My inspiration for this look is simple. I live in Florida, and I've absolutely never seen a white Christmas. My family didn't have much money growing up, and it was a tradition for us to go driving to see the rich people's decorations on Christmas. It was an escape from what we were doomed to, and we would always have "one day" conversations. One day, we'll have a house better than theirs. One day, we'll be able to install an elevator in the bathroom just because. One day, we'll make it. Well, I'm still very much waiting for the one day. But I remember so vividly how the fancy rich beach mansions had their tropical Christmas decor, and it's still what I aspire to. It's a reminder that one day, I'm going to make that mine.

I'm wearing Rimmel clean finish foundation on the face. I highlighted with a Revlon creamshadow and Urban Decay Ink For Eyes in Pyrotechnics. All the shadows are by Glamour Doll Eyes. I used Melancholy, Tattooed, Ahoy Sailor, Glam Girl, Lace Panties, and Cloud Coverage. The dots, reminiscent of Christmas lights and falling snowflakes, were applied wet. I dulled my lips down with my cheek highligher, and I'm wearing Glamour Doll's Love Afair as blush. The black base on the eye &amp; the liner is Maybelline Eye Studio cream liner. The mascara is Great Lash Big.


----------



## glitterskulls (Dec 2, 2011)

when i think of colorful winter wonderland for some reason pastels and glitter come to mind. I was inspired by a mix of the nutcracker, the aurora borealis and winter twilight.









products used: TFSI

innerr corner:r2d2

middle lid: jabberwocky

outercorner: lovegames

crease: 2011 (very light hand)

eyebrows: aqua man.

all shadows are from mineralfacefx.

blush is hard candy living doll,highlight is glow all the way in doll face by hard candy, blackk liner rimmel kohl liner in    black.


----------



## dsanchez1109 (Dec 2, 2011)

​ 

​ 

​ 

​  ​ When I think of the season of winter, I think of cool blues and purples. To me that represents the colors of "cold." So I decided to do a Winter Wonderland Eskimo "Princess." The first two pictures were just test shots, but I really liked how they came out so I decided to include them in my post. The last two pictures are my eskimo princess! If I describe her, I think she's a girly-girl with an edge  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Products I used: Face - HARD CANDY Sheer Envy Primer and ALMAY wake up makeup, Cheeks - VICTORIA SECRET Mosaic Blush Afterglow, Eyes - MAYBELLINE cover stick in white and for the eyeshadow BH COSMETICS 88 Cool Matte Palette, Lashes - MAYBELLINE The Turbo Volume Express, and Lips - HARD CANDY Girl Next Door lip gloss (put over some lilac eyeshadow.) Hope you all enjoy &lt;3  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​


----------



## Lauren Eleanor (Dec 2, 2011)

The inspiration for this look came from the image of a sunset with the beautiful purples and oranges in the sky surrounded by everything covered in snow and ice. When I think of a winter wonderland I usually think of white, silver, and various shades of blue representing the ice, snow, and the frigidness of winter. I know that during winter you usually see a lot of lights, which would make everything colorful, but I wanted to take a different route and think of the sunset as being the colorful part of the winter wonderland. To me sunset are relaxing and beautiful in themselves especially during the winter, with the sun reflecting off of the snow. So what I did was to incorporate the sunset colors with the colors I thought of when it came it winter. 





















*Face:*

Mac Matchmaster Foundation SPF 15 1.0

Pro Longwear Concealer NW15

Urban Decay Cream Highlight - Sin

Tarte Amazonian Clay

BH Cosmetics 120 color Palette Edition 1 (shades of blue)

Ben Nye "Pearl Sheen"

Vol De Nuit Powder Spray

*Eyes:*

Inglot eyeliner gel 76, 88, and 77

BH Cosmetics 120 Color Palette Edition 1 (Shades of orange, blue, and purple)

NAO loose mineral pigment in Gold Rush

Kat Von D Metal Orchestra Palette - First Class

MAC Eye Kohl in Fascinating and Smolder

Clinique High Impact Mascara "Brightening Black"

*Lips:*

Bare Escentuals Buxom Lips in Princess

Inglot eyeshadow 58

NAO loose mineral pigment in Gold Rush


----------



## Sinister Puppet (Dec 2, 2011)

So when I think of winter, it depresses me. The only thing that I enjoy about it is at night the city lights up with rainbow lights around Christmas time that reflect off the snow and light up the night. So this was inspired by that, the iridescent glow of rainbow lights breaking through the darkness.

* I started off with a little Too-faced Shadow insurance all over the lid to the brows.

* Applied MAC's carbon over just the lid. 

* Then I applied NYX jumbo pencil in milk from the top of the lid where the black ended right up to the eyebrow.

* Then using the Manly 120 palette, I did a rainbow gradient overlapping colors right up to the brow over the milk (the milk makes the colors stick and also pop more over the white) 

* Then I wiped the rainbow off a little under the brow to separate the brow and the make up

* Then I applied NYX black liquid liner, dabbing it randomly all over the place to make a splatter effect.

* Make up forever aqua liner in black in water liner.

* Maybelline Falsies mascara on upper and lower lashes and done!


----------



## TeteDeThon (Dec 2, 2011)

First, i'm really sorry for my bad english, I'm french so I may make some big grammar mistakes ^^

For my Colorful Winter Wonderland look, I've been inspired both by the beauty of Aurora borealis, and the Narnia Ice Queen. To combine both in one look, I'd wanted a very subtle make-up , so I try to make it look really frosty and cold when my eyes are open, and the colorful part only appear when I close them. I also use a thin layer of Lumi loose eyeshadow over the colors to make them look more "winterish".

For this look, I use:

FACE: BOING Benefit

HD MUFE

Lumi (sugarpill) as a blush

A white e.l.f eyeshadow on my temples and above the brows

LIPS:

Lime crime "No she didn't" lipstick

Sugarpill Tiara Loose eyeshadow

Sugarpill Lumi LÃ ose eyeshadow

EYES:

Primer Potion Urban Decay

Detrivore Cosmetics White primer

Sugarpill Tiara loose eyeshadow all over the lid and under the eyes

Sugarpill Darling and Birthday girl loose eyeshadow on the crease

Fyrrinae OMGWTF and Rapunzel had extensions on the crease too

Sugarpill Lumi loose eyeshadow on the inner corners, under the brows, under the eyes, and a thin layer on the colors

Bad gal lash Benefit mascara frosted by adding Lumi on it

Some strass fixed with DUO glue

.

















I'm sorry for the bunch of pictures but I don't know wich one to choose ^^

Hope you'll like it, thanks for organizing this contest, and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Bonnie Krupa (Dec 2, 2011)

When I think of winter I think of snow, ice, and snow queens  (which was my inspiration)

Face

TKB Satin white

amazing cosmetics concealer

eyes/brows/cheeks

TKB pearl blue, soft blue, midnight blue

light and medium blue cosmetic glitter

elf gel liner

lips

TKB soft blue mixed with carmex


----------



## ashleystarrglam (Dec 2, 2011)

This reminds me of a winter fairy from a snowglobe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zombiekitten (Dec 2, 2011)

*my winter inspiration** so far how my winter has been for this year, its been lovely warm weather so far. i know it might not seem winter related but you wanted my interpretation* on it, so here you go. Enjoy!










i've used Medusa eyeshadow Big Bird and blended with Medusa's eyeshadow Red Baron.


----------



## Stormraven (Dec 2, 2011)

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​ 


My inspiration came from the green of the pine trees and holly leaves against the stark white snow and the bluest blue sky, the kind of blue you only see in winter time. The red is, of course, for the holly berries!

I used my NYX jumbo pencil in milk as a base all over my lid and lower lash line. Then I used the NYX jumbo pencil in green (or whatever they call it) and applied that all over my lid and up to a point under my eyebrow. I set it with Sugarpill's Midori, which also helped to darken the green to just the right shade I was going for. I used a shimmery from Color Workshop to highlight under my brow and lash line to give it a bit more dimension. The light blue also came from Color Workshop and was used to recreate the blue sky of winter. The red came from Coastal Scents 88 Matter palette and was the darkest red in there. I used lip brushes to apply the red and the blue to give more control. The black eyeliner (coal!) is actually a mix of pencil, e.l.f.'s pen liner, and NYX's jumbo pencil in black bean; none of them would cooperate on their own, so I used all three just to make simple lines! I finished it off with Hard Candy mascara in black and used a fluffy brush to blend the lines a bit so they weren't so sharp.


----------



## beautybesties (Dec 2, 2011)

Thinking of a colorful winter wonderland my mind wanders to The Grinch Who Stole Christmas!  So I did a colorful eye based around the Grinch! 


  







  _Face_: Smashbox Photo Op concealer, Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer in Sand, Sephora mineral powder in Medium, Illamasqua blush in Hussy, Hard Candy glossaholic lip gloss   _Eyes_: Smashbox Photo Op primer, tokidoki gold and lime green shadow, Icing palette (darker green - no name), Ruby Kisses green gel liner, and Hard Candy Lashaholic mascara 
Everyone looks great - good luck! xoxo


----------



## jordonaxx (Dec 2, 2011)

So yea the colours are based on a winter sunset The purple + pink fade together in the mid-day  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I really hope i win something!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Products used: 

Urban decay primer potion

sleek iDivine acid palette 

bh cosmetics 88 shimmer palette

bh cosmetics 88 matte palette

urban decay 24/7 liquid liner in perverson 

covergirl lash blast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JalexaJezebel (Dec 3, 2011)

When I think of colorful winter wonderlands, I think about gingerbread houses, christmas candy, and bright lights! I also love the Nutcracker, so I decided to do a look based on the sparkle and candy-colors of the Sugar Plum Fairy, one of my favorite Holiday figures of all time! Here it is, hope you like it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

















Products Used:
Eyes:
NYX white shadow base
Too Faced silver shadow from duo Ooh&amp;Aah
Medusa's Makeup electro eyeshadow in Turquoise, Hot Pink, and Purple
Jemma Kidd liquid liner in teal
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On pencil in Lust (also on eyebrows)

Face:
BareMinerals foundation
Sephora brand pressed eyeshdow in alpine snow

Lips:
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide-On pencil in Electric
LimeCrime Lipstick in Airborne Unicorn

Lashes and rhinestones from drugstore  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sydneyzane (Dec 3, 2011)

When I think of winter I think of cool tones, I also think of crystals. This is inspired by icy pinks, blues and purples.I used a combination of stick eye liner by NYC and liquid eyeliner from Revlon. I used falsies mascara and NYC lipstick mixed with a tad of foundation for a pastel look. I used rhinestones from my local drugs store and applied them with tweezers. The eyeshadows were a combination of NYC and L.A Colors. Hope you like this winter look.

Sydney Zane


----------



## mollymua (Dec 3, 2011)

I was inspired by ICE!

I used:

MUFE flash color palette as base colors.

(silver, white, teal, blue, black)

Shadows on top from some cheap palette I got on ebay.

MUFE diamond powder on the browbone.

lotsss of blending.

White cream in the waterline blended into a teal.

Rimmel Mascara.

MUFE clear super lip gloss on top to give an icy effect.


----------



## SourLemonDrop (Dec 3, 2011)

Inspired by the sweetness of winter. I took everything I enjoyed about winter and incorporated it into a makeup look. I used all E.L.F. products. I used black, blue, and white eyeliner for the snowflake designs. I used black liner, red eye shadow, and white eye shadow for the candy cane. I used blue and white on the eyes, and blended. I used a pale pink lipstick on the lips and patted on rainbow eye shadow colors. Purple eye shadow as a blush. Simple, cute, and beautiful. &lt;3


----------



## curlycoolkat (Dec 3, 2011)

For the eyes, I used: 


Too Faced Shadow Insurance
Sephora Jumbo Liner 12 Hour Waterproof in 13 Marine
Coastal Scents Mineral Eyeshadow/Liner in Chrome Addict
Loreal Hip High Intensity Pigments in Valiant and Exciting
Stila Trendsetting in Tokyo Palette: Eyeshadows Sake, Kawai, Shibuya, Peace
Coastal Scents Hot Pot in CM07
Sephora Kohl Waterproof Eyeliner in Keep Black
Dollywink Liquid Eyeliner in Black
Mac Fascinating Eye Kohl
White eyeshadow from Maybelline Amethyst smokes quad
Covergirl Lashblast Volume in Blackest Black
For the face, I used:


Revlon Colorstay Foundation in Sand Beige
NYX Blush in Peach
For the Lips I used:


Revlon Colorburst Lipstick in Raspberry
Mac Lustreglass in Decorative
I was inspired by auroras in the night sky during the winter time, flashing bits of pink and purple. I was also inspired by the colors that come to mind when someone says Winter Wonderland: White, silver, and blue. (In person, the pink that's above the purple shows up a lot better.)


----------



## haruoni (Dec 4, 2011)

My entry was inspired by a mixture of things that I think of when I hear 'colorful winter wonderland'. The outer crease and deep red with black, white, and gold was inspired by Santa Clause's classic outfit, and the black was also inspired by coal. (As the story's have told when you're naughty, you get coal!). On my lashes I dusted over my Lancome pearl white to give a frozen over or snow affect against them. The MAC 3D silver pigment glitter I chose to use has always reminded me of a beautiful Christmas ornament or christmas lights with the colors that it shimmers. My entire theme was a bit of a 'naughty or nice' idea behind it.  I was inspired to do some sort of look involving Santa and christmas lights because those have always been my two favorite parts about this time of year. (as well as snow!)   I used Lancome white pearl shade on my brow bone as well as some kryolan shimmer dust. The red was a cream base make up forever shadow, and the black was kryolan as well. The glitter I used was cinema secrets ruby red slipper on the very edge, and the silver glitter was MAC's pigment 3D silver. I used a Wet 'n' Wild white eye liner on my water line and cheeks, and some shimmer dust over that. My eyeliner was just a liquid Revlon liner. 

Material list:


Make up Forever - Flash color red #017 (cream base)
MAC gold pigment (not sure of name)
MAC 3D silver pigment
Lancome - drape (sheen white)
Revlon color stay liquid liner
Loreal voluminous mascara
Kryolan - glamour sparks silver
Kryolan - eye shadow glitter - black
Wet 'n' Wild white eye liner pencil
   I hope everyone has a wonderful Holiday! Good luck!


----------



## MakeupSaveup (Dec 4, 2011)

I was inspired by frost bite and also the more glamorous scenic side of winter, including ice covered lakes, snow princesses and winter sunsets. I have been a figure skater all my life and my dream has always been to skate on an ice covered lake. This look is great for photo shoots, holiday parties, or wherever you feel like it! 
 I applied NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk all over my lids up to the browbone and on the lower lashlines.
I used Urban Decay palettes and Makeupforever eyeshadows for all colors in this look.
In the crease i layered a pinkish-mauve color and dark turquoise color to three quarters of the way in.
For more definition I used a dark indigo color just to the outer crease only.
I blended a frosty pink and a white frost shade up to the browbone.
I used a light glittery coral color on the tearduct.
I placed a matte coral shade in the inner corner of the lid and blended a matte light blue color towards the outer lid.
For the lower lashline I used a frosty duo-crome purple shade from Urban Decay to the tearduct.
I used a matte slightly cooler and darker shade on the outer bottom lashline. 
For my last step on the eyes, I used a bright turquoise eyeshadow in the bottom inner corner of my lower lashline connecting it to the frosty coral shade in the tearduct. 
I contured my cheeks with the same pinkish-mauve eyeshadow used reviously in the crease.
I personally did not think using mascara or false eyelashes would fit the feel of the look so I excluded it


----------



## Chantal Carter (Dec 4, 2011)

I used tako, afterparty and buttercupcake. i was inspired by the snow, the chilly blue winter sky and golden glittery christmas tree ornaments! non sugarpill: nyx loose glitter/extreme gold, nyx jumbo pencil/milk, nyx studio liquid liner/extreme blue, urban decay 24/7 liner pencil/zero





mod note: fixed image.


----------



## LauraJean396 (Dec 4, 2011)

I was inspired for this look because when I think of winter I think of warm browns and wood for the fireplace (eyes makeup).  I also think of bright red shades like the color of Santa's Red coat and pants.  This look might be classic but I feel like it is original because I made the eyes a focus as well as the lips.  I enjoy making older trends modern or current and I believe the lashes I chose was a nice twist on an old modern classic.  I love Sugarpill cosmetics! &lt;3​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​


----------



## Hayley Jane (Dec 4, 2011)

My colorful winter wonderland look was inspired by the beautiful colors of glistening snowflakes. Winter in Michigan is my favorite season of all! When the sun shines on freshly fallen snow the colors are amazing and very inspiring as an artist. Makeup used for this look: (Eyes) Sephora 40 color eye palette, Sephora Long-lasting eyeliner in Fancy Blue, Make Up Forever Star Powder, Clinique Platinum Glow Highlighter, NYX Glitter Cream Pallet, MAC Glitter in Golddrift, L'OREAL HIP in Reckless. (Face) Temptu airbrush foundation and highlighter, MAC shimmer blush in Springsheen, MAC lustre drops in Pink Rebel, MAC mineralize skin finish in Medium Dark, Wet 'n' Wild mega sparkle in White Icing. (Lips) Sephora gloss, NYX liquid crystal liner in Crystal Champagne, Wet 'n' Wild mega sparkle in White Icing.​  ​ 

​


----------



## Richtee28 (Dec 4, 2011)

My colorful winter wonderland consists of the normal blue &amp; white sparkle, but with a little bit of pink 

spice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I call my eyes rocky slopes (left) &amp; smooth sailing (right) with Frosty Pink Lips I used:

1. Urban Decay Primer Potion: Eden

2. Wet &amp; Wild Color Icon in Blue Had Me At Hello

3. Elf Brightening Eye Color in Punk Funk

4. Urban Decay Uzi

5. Elf Liquid Liner in Black

6. Bare Minerals Blush in Allure

7. Tarte LipSurgence Lip Tint in Swank


----------



## EvieKawaii (Dec 4, 2011)

In this look I didn't want to use pale silver and blue, because that colour combo is SO over used. For the eyes I started out with a black eyeshadow base, then went over it with purple, turquoise and bronze, then put an earthy green on the inner corners. (The green represented pine trees, the bronze represented cinnamon, and I used the turquoise to warm up the colours. Purple is a colour I associate with parties and celebrations) I find that summer and spring is time for natural makeup, and winter is a time for dramatic makeup. I made the lip colour by blending a violet-coloured lipstick with a red one. I added on green and purple gems on the cheekbones for extra shimmer. I added glitters over the matte eyeshadow to give a shimmery effect.

My webcam quality is awful, but please don't let that effect your judging  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love you x


----------



## ckmcquillen (Dec 4, 2011)

My inspiration was that if I really went to a colorful winter wonderland and it was a mystical place I imagined that winter fairies would live there and this is how they would look! I glued rhinestones on my lips, eyebrows, inner corner of my eyes, and face, I also glued a pendant to my chest, because I imaged that that would be the faeries' life force. I also used glitter on my face, and eyelashes For eyeshadow I used the elf 100 eyeshadow palette and some eyeshadow from the urban decay book of shadows, I put different color eyeshadow(shimmery blue, white, pink and purple) on and around my eye and then put glitter on top of the eyeshadow surrounding my eye. The glitter was from claire's and the rhinestones were from michael's!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## aShLeYxxaToMiC (Dec 4, 2011)

*Hai!!! My winter wonderland inspiration was silver/white, blues, reds and golds. Red and white being santas outfit blues being a snowy night and gold is just a traditional christmas color. I also added some black and brown liner.
Right eye: blue and white
-eye primer (homemade)
-120 eyeshadow palette using white, silver, dark true blue,  and metallic blue.
-Rimmel special eyes liner pencil in black magic.
Maybelline line stiletto in blackest black
-Cover Girl lash blast fusion very black.
Left eye: red and gold
-eye primer (homemade)
-120 eyeshadow palette using gold metallic, true red, magenta, brown, and white.
-Rimmel special eyes liner pencil in black magic. 
-Maybelline line stiletto in blackest black.
-Cover Girl lash blast fusion in very black.
Eye brows:
-Eye primer (homemade)
-120 eyeshadow palette using a dark hunter green.
Lips:
-NYC eyeliner pencil in white.
-120 eyeshadow palette using red eyeshadow.
-Vasaline.
-BBW lemon summer vanillas.
Face:
-Lancome renergie lift make up in 18GD00
-Lancome oscillation finishing powder in natural honey 10.
- MAC shimmer blush in plum foolery.*

*I started by applying my Lancome foundation all over with a foundation brush then used my eye primer over my lids under my eyes and on my browns. I then started with the right eye and put a white eye shadow from my 120 palette on my lid then a silver from the same palette. I then  applied a metallic blue in my crease and blended out towards my inner corner and brow bone I then applied a true blue in the outter corner to darken the outside and blended. I then applied a white to my brow bone. I thenthen lined my bottom lid in true blue and smudged in. I applied my Rimmel liner in my water and tight line and finished with my Maybelline lash blast fusion masscarra. In my left eye I applied a metallic gold also from my 120 palette to my lid then applied a true red to my crease and blended out.  I then applied a magenta to my outter corner to darken and blended out. Then applied white to the brow bone.
I then applied my Rimmed liner in my water and tight line then used a chocolate brown to line my lower line and smudged out and finished with my Maybelline lag fusion masscarra. My lips I lined completely in white eye liner and out a matte white shadow on top. I then mixed a true red eye shadow and vasalibe on my and to make a red gloss and made lines like a candy cane. I finished the lip with another gloss to make the white glossy. I hope you enjoy this look as much as I lived making it!!*











*Merry Christmas!!!!! xoxox aShLeY xx aToMic xoxox*


----------



## AliceChu94 (Dec 4, 2011)

This is my take on colorful winter wonderland  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I included all christmas colors because when I first thought of this I thought I wanted mine to be different. My idea of a colorful wonderland is just all things colorfully christmas oriented, fun and sparkly. The candy cane is colored with Sugarpill's Tako, Midori and Love+. The bow is colored with Dollipop and Afterparty combined to make the purple you see there :3 The christmas lights were done with Afterparty, Love+, Midori and a random silver I have. The snowflake was decorated around with Tako and Afterparty. On the eye itself, Love+, Afterparty, Tako, Midori and the loose shadow Hysteric were used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> These pictures were taken with my phone's cam, but in person this looks amazing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sarah Guitard (Dec 4, 2011)

*i was inspired by the name of the theme this is what i thought of when i heard the theme "winter wonderland".... i put a white base down first , just on the lid.  then took a light blue out of the 120 palette and put it on ... then from the same palette i took a darker sparkly blue and did the outer v of my eyes. then lined under my eyes with another dark baked blue ... highlighted with a silver and shimmer ... and did my eye brows in a dark navy matte blue .. used the same blue that underlined my eye on my lips and but *





*a silver shimmer on my cheeks ... *


----------



## aShLeYxxaToMiC (Dec 4, 2011)

love it so pretty!!!


----------



## mizzjunkie (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is my entry for SUGARPILL!!! My inspiration for "Colorful Winter Wonderland" I thought of a lot of GLITTER and ICE and SNOWFLAKES!! 

For the snowflakes I use RIMMEL'S White Eyeliner Pencil and stuck some rhinestones with a sticky gloss 

for the lips I use a Hot Pink Sapphire from the LORAC Bejeweled collection, to get a frozen ice look i used SUGAR on my eyebrows, eyelashes, and lips lol

for the blue eyeshadow i use Urban Decay Deluxe Palette in Peace and for the purple i used Violet from Mac and a Silver for the highlight I also used Glitter from NYX in CRYSTAL

For the cheeks I used ELF blush in Fuschia Fusion 

I really hope i win this contest I really want to try SUGARPILL!!!


----------



## mizzjunkie (Dec 4, 2011)

Ummm I know you said to enter once but my entry is being held?? I don't know what that means and will it affect me from entering this contest?


----------



## Shidonna Lofton (Dec 4, 2011)

Here is my colorful winter wonderland look. I used Bare Minerals shadow in colors Beam, Gem, solstice, and Hiking Trail. Glitter was from Blends collection in G03. Lip color Mac Rebel and liner in night moth.


----------



## Geek (Dec 4, 2011)

Posts held in moderation will NOT affect your entries  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## omgtree (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello, everyone!! Just wanted to say that this was a great theme and it inspired me a lot.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Many pretty entries so far and good luck to everyone! &lt;3

Here is my look:













For the color scheme, I was inspired by the coldness of winter and all the pretty blues the snow gives. The pink represents how your nose and cheeks turn pinkish if you stand in the cold too long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Then I added elf ears because elves equal the holidays for sure!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used:

Sugarpill's Afterparty, Poison Plum, and Dollipop on the lid, blended into one another.

A touch of Sugarpill's Bulletproof and Love+ in the outer V. The Love+ was to darken the Dollipop a bit.

Dusted Sugarpill's Lumi over the inner part of my eye, over a bit of Afterparty, and on my brow bone.

Lined my eyes with Maybellene liners and set them with Bulletproof.

For blush, I used some soft pink sparkly random brand with the smallest hint of Love+.

Lip color was a nude gloss and I dabbed some sparkles on top.

Thanks for looking, the inspiration, and the contest! I had fun doing this and, once again, good luck to all! &lt;3


----------



## THAMAKEUP (Dec 5, 2011)

For this Make up i Mixed with a lot of fantasy keeping the darker tones on the outside corner and the lightest colours on the inside corner. I Used the Blues, greens, violet and a touch of highlight from the Sleek Palette in "Divine" "The original", i added for lining the upper lid a little bit of Black again from the Sleek palette, and a light green eye-liner by Pupa Make.up. I primed my lid with the Too Faced Shadow insurance and i have on my lashes The max factor False Lash Effect Fusion by Max Factor (a light coat).

I was inspired by the title of this competition "Colorful Winter Wonderland!" ...thinking about the ice on the lakes, the shimmering snow under the light of the christmas trees, the violet that according to me is always fashion during this season...i just want to say that if i'd have to go and make a trip on a colorful winter wonderland, well, i would wear this make up!... a colorful shining bright make up for a winter wonderland. Hope you like it!!!


----------



## Glitterockel (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey there fellow makeup lovers!

I was inspired to do this look because where I live (Ontario, Canada) winter means snow, ice and dark skies.

It gets REALLY cold here, but cold doesn't have to mean boring, especially when it comes to makeup  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For this look I used Too Faced shadow insurance as a base.

On top of this I applied Royal Sugar by Sugarpill to the middle of my lid, pressing it on for maximum color payoff.

To my outer corner I applied Bulletproof by Sugarpill and pulled it across my crease, blending the line between Royal Sugar and Bulletproof.

To the outer edge of Bulletproof, I applied Poison Plum by Sugarpill, blending it into the black for a gradient effect.

For my brow bone highlight I used Tako by Sugarpill, blending it down into the purple.

For my lower lash line, I followed what I had already applied to my upper lid:  Bulletproof in the outer corner, Royal Sugar to the middle and I pulled down some glitter onto the lower lash line as well for added sparkle.

On the inner corner I used a glitter mixture I made from several Coastal Scents glitters.

I did black gel eyeliner and black mascara, and finished off with a pink lip using NYX Round Lipstick in Fig and a pink gloss.

Hope you enjoy my look as much as I enjoy those created by everyone else!
 

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Heathiecakes (Dec 5, 2011)

When I read that the theme for this contest was "Colorful Winter Wonderland" I immediately recalled a memory of fun times during the winter sledding in the woods and having fun with my friends.The sun was going down and a beautiful purple/pinkish sky appeared reflecting off the snow.It was beautiful and that's what I used as the inspiration for this look.I wanted to blend cool blue tones (representing the snow) with the warmness of the purple (representing the sky and sunset) creating a Colorful Winter Wonderland look!

I started with white eyeshadow on the inner corner of my eye, blending it to a light blue.I then used a dark blue eyeshadow in the crease and blended that upwards to purple.I put a primer on my eyebrows and filled them in with dark blue eyeshadow, fading out to a lighter shade of blue.I lined my eyes with black liquid eyeliner to make them pop.I then glued a blue star gem and used a liquid white eyeliner to place dots (representing snowflakes) on the outer corner of my eyes.Lastly, I lined my lips with a purple liquid eyeliner and filled them in blue eyeshadow with a layer of clear gloss over them.

Thanks so much for looking and hosting this wonderful contest!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Misscutiecat (Dec 5, 2011)

My colourful Winter Wonderland Norhtern lights/Ice Queen inspred 


  



So for my eyes i applied a white eyeliner all over, then filled my brows in blue and abouve my brows i created a nothern lights mask, and blue gradiant lips.


----------



## Blindeye (Dec 5, 2011)

OMG Heathiecakes I love love love your look it's amazing (and so Sugarpill-ish  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## lost star508 (Dec 5, 2011)

My inspiration for this look was the white of the snow and the blues of the sky and surroundings, last but not least the shimmer of the snow. I loved looking our the window either at home or driving down the road and seeing how everything glistened so i really tried to capture that. Those days are my favorite in winter here in michigan.

Brows- maybelline twighlight rays

Eyes-

NYX- smokey eye pallet- white

NYX glitter cream pallet- silver

Truth or Dare cosmetics- shady

Truth or Dare- snow

Wet N wild liquid eyeliner

Lashes-

loreal paris double extend mascara

Face-

Maybelline instant age rewind in classic ivory

concealer

BeautiControl setting powder

Cheeks-

NYC face gleamer

Lips-

True shimmer chapstick botanical berry

sliver eye pencil

What i didhere  was a more blended cut crease. I tried to keep it original yet creative.

          I smoothed out my complextion with the foundation and the concealer on and around my eyes and set it with the loose powder. I took the darkest blue from the twighlight rays pallet and defined my brows. The concealer is going to be my primer. I then took and patted on a thin layer the NYC matte white eyeshadow all the way up  to my brow. I took a small angled brush and started to cut the crease with the color "shady" blending it upwordto cut it and then took a domed fluffier brush with a little more of the color and bluilt on the color until i got the desired thickness. Then i took a shimmery blue from the L.A colors eyeshadow trio and put it slightly on and above the crease. blending well. Then to define the cut a little bit more i took the angled brush with the color shady and defined the cut.  I took the color "snow" and used it in the inner corners of my eyes and on the brow bone as the highlighter. I added a shimmer right underneath  the brow. Took the silver from the NYX pallet and put the glitter on the very inner corners and the smooth edge on the outer corner.  Lined my eyes . mascara and applied falsies. For cheeks i took the same shimmer and on top of the cheek bone blended it up to my temples making sure i added alot of shimmer. I then used the face gleamer on the apples of my cheeks. For the lips i took the silver from the NYX pallet and use the glitter in the center of my top lip. lined it with a silver pencil. and used chapstick  true shimmer. i then took the same shimmer that i used on my cheeks and patted it on my lips for a very frosted lip.

Thank you so much for this opportunity. I hope you like it!

P.S I love sugarpill cosmetics! Very Inspiring.


----------



## Missymu (Dec 6, 2011)

This bang'n look was inspired by the Harajuku district of Tokyo vs black ice - the winter aspect to the look.  The eye is painted completely in black liquid eyeliner, with the eyebrows masked out.  Gold pigment is splattered overtop of the black, and then it is covered with an oldskool Lancome eye gloss, which is tinted in a cool blue.  To create some texture to the black eye colour, I painted a black textured rag (okay so it was the dishcloth) with the liquid eyeliner, and then pressed it around the edges of the black.  I then used a silvery blue Revlon creme shadow to add a cool tone to the cheek.  To finish off, I used some bad boy feather lashes - I chose these ones because the white spots represent the snow falling, and then landing on the lips, which is the 'black ice'.  I coloured the lips in black eyeliner and used a silver shadow in the middle to give an icy effect.  Definitely a look I feel I could rock next time I go skiing....!  Yippee, good luck all!


----------



## Yesi Ca (Dec 6, 2011)

​ My Inspiration for a Winter Wonderland look was a 1920's era look I began by washing my face with Cetaphil Face Wash, then I applied Neutrogena Oil Free Moisturizer for Combination Skin. I then applied NYX HD Face Primer and let that set for a couple minutes. I proceeded to erase my eyebrows with scar putty by ben nye (i had a little left over from halloween). I applied the putty and swept it towards the direction of each ear. I let the putty set for a bit and I then I applied Kat Von D Concealer in SAND color. I reapplied more concealer to areas that my eyebrows were more visible and I let that dry. As the concealer was drying, I began applying my foundation and I blended it all in with the concealer so it could all match. I used Maybelline New York's Dream Liquid Mousse Foundation with an airbrush finish in Classic Ivory, Light2.  After the foundation I began applying Bright Turquoise eyeshadow by Lady Burd cosmetics and I made sure it was about 1/2 a finger away from my original eyebrows.  After the eyeshadow I applied Show Girls Secret Glitter Glue by Hard Candy to prep the eye lid for glitter. Then, I applied TRUE COLORS loose glitter in gold and I focused on the center of the eyeshadow on the lid and everything inside the oval shape lid. After I applied the glitter, I added NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk color to the inner rim of the eye in the bottom and I brought down the color a little bit to make my eye appear larger. I then applied Red Cherry Eyelashes, #40 to the top area and #12 to the botom right below the NYX eyeliner. I then began to draw my eyebrows, I used Maybelline's Define- a-Line eyeliner in ebony black. I added a little bit of black eyeshadow to the eyebrows from the E.L.F. 144 Limited Edition Palette.

Once my eyebrows were done I proceeded to apply blush,  I used La Femme's Hollywood Blush in Coral color. To complete my look I added a little bit of concealer to my lips and added Soulfully Rich Pro Longwear Lipstick my MAC to the center of my lips.

and tada  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kitch (Dec 6, 2011)

Winter in Australia just means dreary rain, so i took my inspiration from clouds and rain. The purple was just a bit of colourful fun, but also reminds me of a rainbow after the rain has cleared.

I dont often use winter colours, so I had to dig deep into my cheaper make up palettes.

I used:

eye:

NYX milk jumbo pencil

sportsgirl eye sparkle palette in underwater for the blues and the white (and for the flicks of blue under the eye)

manly palette for the silvers

sportsgirl glitter eyeliner - in turquoise for the dots under the eye

mac fluidline in blacktrack

revlon fabulash mascara in blackest black

eyebrow:

rimmel eyeliner in purple shock

urban decay eyeshadow in flash

sportsgirl glitter eyeliner - purple


----------



## Slamtoinette (Dec 6, 2011)

For my look, I went with a very harsh, angular look because winter and the idea of snow (I'm from Australia, so I have only ever experienced actual snow once in my life) strikes me as a very unforgiving season/weather type. The colours were inspired by the one snowy sunset I ever got to see, it was such a beautiful pink and orange and the twilight after was so deep. I tried to incorporate all of these colours, as well as harsh contouring and highlighting. The glitter lips represent the glittering of light on icy water. 

I began with a facechart in Photoshop to map out the colours and shapes of my look, and then, after applying a pale foundation colour mixed with mattifying gel, I took a matte blue and purple, and carved out the cheek and temple contouring with a fluffy blush brush. Once I was happy with the shape, I went into the eyes with the hot pink and etched the lines through the inner corner of the eye, and then added the yellow and orange over the lid, blending as I went to get a soft gradiation from the pink to orange and back to pink before it swept out into the temple contouring. I then used an angled brush to paint in the purple "lashes" (using the eyeshadow wet), and then a gel black eyeliner to further accentuate the eyes. Then taking the fluffy blush brush again, I high-lit the high points of my face with a white shimmer loose powder, making sure to focus on the tip of the nose and the cupid's bow of my lips. For the lips, I filled them first with a metallic teal pencil, added a thin coat of clear gloss and then finished with an ice blue glitter. Whack on a coat of mascara, and an hour later (dear God...) I was done  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Mallorie85 (Dec 6, 2011)

*My first contest ever!!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*







So this is my very first contest I will be entering... I have never done it before because I see so much incredible work from others I get a bit discouraged.  So I have decided to suck it up and try it out!  Lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

My inspiration for my winter look is the snow and the icicles.  There is nothing I love more about winter than the sight of icicles on the side of mountains that are so thick with ice they actually appear to be a beautiful bluey shade!    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

For this look I used:

Pretty Addictions: White Lies

Make Up For Ever: No. 72

Milani Runway Eyes: Beauty in Blues

Avon: Black liner 

Thanks to everyone that checks out my look!!


----------



## missdecay (Dec 6, 2011)

The Blue Swan! My look was a mix between Black Swan and the Nutcracker. I used my blue and teal colors to bring out the winter wonderland effect. The top of my eye brow and bottom is lined with blue liner and the bottom is lined with white liner to make a snow effect. It is all drawn together with super pink blush. I used all Urban Decay products.


----------



## Erin Laskowski (Dec 6, 2011)

Hello! My inspiration for this look was a Callowlily painting of a girl with insanely bright and exotic makeup all over her face in a cool toned setting. She looked cold to me, and I decided in order to really make this look complete I needed to shoot it outside after the first snow fall. So yes, I was freezing my tail off the entire time.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

As for technique.... what can I say? I just kind of put the makeup on my face! I used Sugar Pill products for the entire look excepting my foundation, false lashes, and lips, of course. In this look i used Love+, Buttercupcake, Flame Point, Afterparty, and Poison Plum. I added Tako to highlight my brow area and just a hint of starling on my lower lashline to blend the blue and violet together more seamlessly. To make the little yellow dots on my eyelid, I used Buttercupcake and mixed just a bit of water of make like a paste and then used a lip brush to blop it in place. Thats about it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

~Erin Laskowski


----------



## BlocPrtyMonstAr (Dec 6, 2011)

When i think of Winter, i think of candy canes and peppermints.  Red and White gives the Christmasy feel for me, and if i eat anything that has a peppermint taste i automatically recall the winter season.  So for the look i created, i did a fairly simple linear design inspired by the linear aspects in those candies.  Winter also has a lot of lights and sparkly things during the season, so for the first time i incorporated glitter into my makeup.  Other than that i tried to do a white lip to give a frosty feel, but i didnt like that at all, and instead did a bold red lip-also using some glitter.  I finished off with false eyelashes, and red blush.



 







Process:  i did contacts, foundation, eye primer, and drew my eyebrows first.  Then i used liquid eyeliner to draw an exaggerated cat eye.  Using the end of the cat-eye, i followed the natural crease of my eyelid. Then i used white eyeshadow on and above my eyelid.  I also drew a thin line using the small eyeliner pencil along the black eyeliner on my bottom lid.Next i used red eyeshadow and followed along the contour of the previously drawn black line kind of like a wave, drew a thinner line above that, and then drew another on the bottom starting at the end of the cat-eye to about 1/3 of the way along my eye.  I packed on red glitter next and then put on falsies.  then following my cheekbone, i used blush (it was actually red eyeshadow lol). in between the bottom red glitter line, and the blushed area, i drew 4 small dots using the red glitter.  Then i painted my lip dark red (i actually never wear lipstick...so i used watercolor paint after reading an article before xD and surprisingly it worked fine) , applied some more glitter (so much glitter than what im used to~! xD) and done!

Products used:

AVON blonde B04 for eyebrows

Sephora Eyelashes

Bella Terra #44 Midnight Shimmer Powder

Maybelline Ultra Liner Black

unknown brand red eyeshadow

Palladio Baked Eyeshadow (Sallys) snow

Makeup Forever Glitters #7

Sephora brand mini white eyeliner


----------



## Hannah Cooke (Dec 7, 2011)

I only had time to do one eye, but I basically took a piece of fish net and used my blue Urban Decay eyeshadow then made the pink dots (supposed to have been the holes in the fishnet) with my pink Hot Topic eyeshadow. I applied my usual eyeliner and mascara =)

This look has been inspired the cold and snowy weather of winter and sitting around a fireplace with friends and/or family.


----------



## Hannah Cooke (Dec 7, 2011)

(I thought I had posted, so if this shows up twice, I apologize)

This look was inspired by the cold, snowy weather of winter and huddling around a fireplace with family.

I used my Blue UrbanDecay eyeshadow (I think the color is called Cobalt) and the darkest Pink in my palletted from Hot Topic. I started off using a patch of fishnet, but sadly the blue smeared and I just had to do pink dots on blue background. I did my normal eyeliner, so nothing fancy, and mascara. I then applied an false eyelash (sice I only had the time to do one side). I then simply filled in my eyebrow with my eyeliner pencil since my natural eyebrows are blonde. I wish it had come out better, but I still hope I have a chance. =)


----------



## Rinphoto (Dec 7, 2011)

I dyed my hair blue a few days ago, and even then thought of doing an "Ice Queen" look.  This was the result.  The idea is not only Ice Queen, but Ice Queen granting visions of gumdrops dancing in thier heads.













What I did: 

Started with Urban Decay Primer Potion

NYX jumbo Pencil in milk on my eyebrows.

Sugarpill Tako and Afterparty for the "icicles"

Sugarpill Tako, Afterparty, Midori, Dollipop, Poison Plum, Love+, Flamepoint and Buttercupcake for the "gumdrops"

Sugarpill Dollipop for the inner corner.

Ulta white eyeliner

Maybelline Eye Studio Blue Freeze (middle) cream eyeshadow for darker blue liner

Fright Night eyelashes in Pixie Dust

I also used various shimmery blue, white and light pink colors from an Ulta palate that has no names on the colors for blending.

Cheeks:  Sugarpill Afterparty, Dollipop and Tako

Foundation:  Loreal whipped foundation

Lips:  Makeup Forever Aqua Cream, Maybelline Eye Studio cream eyeshadow Blue Freeze, and some other eyeshadow pallate that I have that has silvery colors in it, but it's so old the brand name has rubbed off.  lol


----------



## mujitsu (Dec 7, 2011)

my entry ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​  ​ My concept is based of a couple things. First Gyaru, hence the white eyes to make the eyes look bigger. I really love the exaggeration that can make this so pretty still ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also wanted the whimsical that is winter which is why i chose the line and pearls. Finally I really wanted to show my love for Sugar Pill. So I only used Sugar Pill colours. I actually used the cold heart palette, which isn't on their site anymore. Anyways heres the photos! I hope you like it!​ Before:​ 

​  ​ after photos:​ 

 




 


  ​ 

​  ​  ​  ​


----------



## MelissaDrew (Dec 7, 2011)

I was inspired by Tilda's Swinton's role as the White Wicth/Ice Queen. As a child growing up in California, when I thought of Christmas, I always lusted after the snow which seldom came. I wanted to do a look that was cold like snow, with a hint of color in my cheeks, showing the warmth that's inside everyone during this time of the year. I also wanted to do a look that was practical, fitted my complexion, and that I would be comfortable going out in the winter time with.

I used Revelon ColorStay foundation, Almay PureBlends loose powder, Revelon Face Illuminator for my cheeks and lips, with a little hint of MAC's blush in a shade called Dollymix. For my eyes I used Prestige's Oasis eyeshadow, a little of some pale blue dollar store eyeshadow, MAC's glittery goodness in Peacocky (not sure what the product is called-- it's from a few years back), topped off with some black liquid eyeliner from Wet'n Wild, Cheapo false eyelashes, and my circle lens.


----------



## Jorja Gibson (Dec 7, 2011)

For me a winter wonderland is a rare occurrence, infact Christmas on my side of the world means hot sizzling days, beach and BBQâ€™s. 

[SIZE=12pt]For me, a winter wonderland is something you would only hear in fairytails.  Despite my lack of knowledge and true understanding of a real winter wonderland, I have gone on to create a look I believe captures arctic blue tones, frost bitten lips and the sparkle of icy dew. I let my imagination run wild, and pictured myself as the Ice Queen in my own wonderland.  Despite her cold looks, her heart is as warm as the Australian Summer Sun.- (thatâ€™s about 4 Degrees C)! [/SIZE]

mod edit to include picture.


----------



## fariry (Dec 7, 2011)

1st of all thnxx sugarpill give me a chance to show my makeup art...i ve only 3 colour of shadow....which i use in here u can see it...my 1st colour is yellow dan i use light green and lastly i use royal blue..The glitter i use is lemon colour bt i call it green stars...lol...One day morning i wok up &amp; here a birds song..I see it from my window &amp; call my mom to see it dan she told me dat they r 1 type of birds who come in our county only in winter....its so cute i must say...I jst take a pic  of da birds from my eye..&amp; mixed it with my imagenation...Finaly creat a eye makeup...Ohh !!! yes those heart for sugarpill from me...i lov ur thingsss....when i do dis makeup i realy feel happy &amp;.in side of my heart i wish i win it ....so all da bst other  grlsss...oxox


----------



## cursom (Dec 7, 2011)

*For my look I was thinking of icey twinkley sugar plums, yum~*         *The magenta color is from WNW, applied wet with an angled brush.*   *I blended Shiro cosmetics Task Force over it, also wet. **After that I used a silver color from an 88 shimmer palette on my lid, then **cutting the two colors with a wet angled brush that I dipped into a shimmery black shadow.* *  * *  Taking the same black, I blended and patted over the top area for more depth.* *On the bottom lid I used a purpleish blue from the 88 shimmer palette.* *For the winged liner I used a HIP liner pot in black and created a small area off of the bottom lid **connecting to the outer part of the wing. I also blended a little black shadow to **create depth inside of it.* *  * *  For the waterline I used NYX Jumbo in Milk. **I used LAsplash eyeliner base and applied loads of silver glitter over the top lid **for extra snowy sugary sparkle. **I added Shiro cosmetics Articuno to the brow bone, outer and inner areas around the eyes **for another snowy effect.* *  * *  The brows are just black shadow applied wet with an angled brush.* *Essence shimmer powder over my cheeks, lip balm with a little pat of shimmer.* *BIG lashes from Daiso, of course!*   *My digicam is pretty dated, so I tried using different camera settings, angles, alot or a little **natural lighting although it wasn't very bright that day to begin with.*     *I really want to try Sugarpill, I lust over these shadows!*


----------



## Geek (Dec 7, 2011)

*Just remember that Posts held in moderation will NOT affect your entries *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## geeklove (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so happy that MakeupTalk is doing another Sugarpill contest!

Thus far, I have only purchased Goldilux but I'm impressed overall by the smooth, sleek loose powder product.
My inspiration is from the Aurora Borealis (Based on an image I found through google)http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/image/0407/moussette_aur16jul1_full.jpg








I can imagine getting all dressed up in warm gear and boots and tromping around in the snow with my sweetheart and watching the lights shimmer across the sky. It's amazing because you can see the stars beyond it- I think this would be the ultimate winter wonderland. I'm so grateful for my aunts and other family members who spend so much money and time spoiling me with cosmetics and other goodies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I used a combination of NYX pencil in Purple, LA Colors eyeshadow in two purples and one shade of pink and then Urban Decay loose pigment in Rockstar above the lid. On the lid I used NYX pencil Milk as a base for some Sephora peach and gold, then a smidgen of Urban Decay loose pigments in Shattered in Graffiti. A little bit of mascara and Hard Candy purple eyeliner on the bottom.


----------



## Jamie Kind (Dec 7, 2011)

What I did ... well, I walked into my bank to deposit my rent and there was inspiration! The colorfully decorated tree at my bank. These NYX lashes I recently purchased that have a sparkly wispy icicle look to them were perfect too to add sparkle. During this journey though I realized that in my vast (but modest) makeup collection... I don't have a red blush! So i used my lipstick for my blush... there is a first time for everything! I live in Huntington Beach, so here during winter nothing really gets the normal blue and white winter look you think of then you think of winter wonderland. But I sure do live in my own wonderland so the greens, reds, and golds on the tree in the bank and where I live really inspired my look. AND of course my fuzzy wolf hat from Halloween that keeps me warm on a daily basis since, in my own colorful winter wonderland.


----------



## Lethe (Dec 7, 2011)

This is my colorful winter wonderland look. what i did was combined winter colors and a little bit of christmas colors. I used all Sugarpill products cause thats all i have xD well except the gloss which is Lime Crime's new carousel gloss. Im a artist so inspiration comes quickly. Im inspired by everything and anything.


----------



## Frances Stacy (Dec 7, 2011)

*This is what I came up with for a Colorful Winter Wonderland inspired look.  I was inspired by my 4 sons telling me all the time how much they miss the snow. Our family recently moved from Connecticut to Florida and I wanted to create something that would remind us of the snow that we miss so much.*

* *

*I do not own a ton of makeup so I had to work with the products I have. Sorry Sugarpill that I couldn't use some of your products to create this look...*

*I started by applying my Neutrogena healthy skin foundation all over my face. Then I used the blue eyeshadow from the elf quad called Punk Funk and applied that to my lid. I then went over that with a frosty blue from the 99cent profusion palette. Next I started creating the swirls with a Covergirl liquid pencil in onyx. I went back to the elf quad and created the higher crease shape with the same blue and blended it out. I also added some of that shade to the bottom lash line. After that I filled inbetween the blue colors with a frosty white shade also from the profusion palette and added some NYC sparkle eye dust in opal over that. Then I used the same blue from the profusion palette and filled inbetween the swirls and blended out towards my hairline. I used a NYX jumbo pencil in milk and created all the little dots with the back of my brush. For my brows I used the blue from the elf quad again and then applied a clear mascara and silver glitter. For the snowflakes I used clear little confetti snowflakes and painted them in with the NYX jumbo pencil then topped some of them with silver glitter and a little rhinstone. For my lips I just applied a eos lip balm and then patted on the profusion palette blue with my finger, then dabbed some of the NYC sparkle dust in the center of my lip. =)*

*I really really hope its good enough because it would be incredible to be able to try some Sugarpill products!!! =)*

*

*

*

*

*

*


----------



## o0kawii0o (Dec 7, 2011)

For this look i used Profusion 24 color eyeshadows palet i don't really know numbers and the name of each color.
i used white and many blue tones and also a bit of turquoise. I used NYX jumbo eyeshadow pencil in white color. For eyeliner i chose Maybeline Eyestudio and for my blush i used L.A colors blush CP248. That is about what i used for my look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

For my look, i represented cold. Red cheeks like when you are outside all day and the eyes like if there was a big snowstorm the blue represents ice just like when you go play hockey outside here in canada is our national sport by the way. And the shape i made i wanted to represent a hill when you go sliding. 

Sorry for my bad english i only speak french and i did my best to describe.
Good luck to everybody ^^


----------



## o0kawii0o (Dec 7, 2011)

​  ​  ​  ​  ​  ​ For my make up i used :​ Profusion 24 color eyeshadows Palet
NYX Jumbo Eyeshadow pencil in white
L.A colors blush CP248
Maybeline Eyestudio eyeliner
and thats about it.​  ​  ​ The red cheeks are inspired by cold you know when you stay outside all day your cheeks and your nose get red. 
The blue represents the ice because here in canada Hockey is the national sport.
The shape represents a hill when you go sliding when you are young. ​ and the white reprensents a big snowstorm.

thats about it for my look i hope you enjoy it 

Sorry for my bad english i only speak french i did my best! 

Good luck to everybody  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 ​  ​  ​  ​  ​


----------



## acidwash06 (Dec 7, 2011)

I was inspired by snow, ice, and a moonlit night sky when I created this look â™¥

I started by priming my eyes with my Concrete Minerals Electric Eye Primer, and then I applied GDE's Cloud Coverage all over my lid as a base for the other shadows. I applied Cocovana Cosmetics' Hi Fi (foiled) on the inner third of my lid, Innocent+Twisted Alchemy's Poisoned Tears (foiled) on the middle third, and Lumikki's Nazareth on the outer third and in the crease. I then applied some of Innocent+Twisted Alchemy's Poisoned Tears above the crease color as well. I lined my upper lash line with a felt tip eyeliner by Calvin Klein, curled my lashes, applied some of my Covergirl Lash Perfection mascara, and then added some falsies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used MAC's Omega eyeshadow for my brows. 

For my lips, I started by applying a thin layer of my Dainty Doll concealer in 002, lined and filled in my lips using a white eyeliner by L'OrÃ©al, and then I mixed GDE's Jailbreak eyeshadow with some of TANF's Fix-It, and applied that all over my lips. 

I used Maybelline's The Eraser foundation, and MAC's Select Moisturecover concealer to make my skin look nice. I set my foundation using a pressed powder by Marks &amp; Spencer, and then I applied some of Ulta's Cheek Color in Afternoon Delight to my Cheeks.

I'm really happy with the way this look turned out! I think it looks very wintery and cool  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 

​


----------



## Hearse4Sharpie (Dec 7, 2011)

[SIZE=medium]         Winter is actually my least favorite season. The only thing I like about it is that on a snowy day when the sun is shining on a fresh pile of snow at just the right angle, you get a prism effect and can see a rainbow.  Thatâ€™s what I decided to use as my inspiration for my â€œColorful Winter Wonderlandâ€ look.[/SIZE]



 

I started off my look by applying some hard candy foundation and powder. For my eye shadow I applied the rainbow colors in ROYGBIV order and then lined my upper eyelid with some NYC sparkle dust. For under my eye I used Rimmel London eyeliner to line my eyes. I used Maybelline pot eyeliner to make the snowflakes and then covered them in NYC sparkle dust. Then I applied some sparkle lip gloss.  I added some rhinestones, and then dusted my cheeks and around my eyes with sparkles. I think the contrast between the rainbow colors and the sparkles interprets my inspiration well.


----------



## floggin moleh (Dec 7, 2011)

So I wanted to step away from the overtly traditional reds and greens, and toss out the common blues and whites. I wanted to still encompass all that winter means to me though. My "winter wonderland" is full of the scents of cinnamon and a wood fire burning. It's full of twinkling Christmas lights, foiled wrapping papers, clay dreidels spinning around with wide eyed kids, lighting the menora on the window sill, and glistening white snow.

I feel like I was able to incorporate all of these into this look. Instead of using a traditional red, I opted for a flamboyant hot pink. I swapped a forest green for a dark, rich teal. I added depth by infusing a velvety midnight blue. And who can forget what every kid dreams of in winter; snow! I started with a matte white base by using NYX's Jumbo Eyeshadow Pencil in Milk. White is used in stark contrast to the other colors, I placed it on the ball of my eyelid, hoping to represent rolling hills of the cold, fluffy white stuff. I cut my crease with that fantastic dark teal. (Both are no name brands, AKA no labels) I applied the elegant dark midnight blue (again, unlabeled) just above the teal, blending it down just enough to make a delicate gradient of shading between the two. Then I used a small bit of Sugarpill's incredible purple; Poison Plum above the midnight blue to switch over to the intense hot pink (also unlabeled) that I blended up to the brow bone, diffusing as I went up. I added just a hint of the previous matte white just below the highest part of my arch to give a bit of a highlight. I lined with an exaggerated cat eye just to add a bit of mystery (the good kind of course) to the overall look. After all, there's always an air of mystery for me when taking walks at night with snow on the ground. It's really magical if I let my imagination lead the way!

I filled in my brows with the darkest shade of Anastasia's brunette brow duo. I applied MAC's cream blush in Posey along my cheek bones, which provided the telltale flush we all get on those cold and blustery winter days. I then applied my foundation over the top, and translucent powder to soften up my face and make it matte. I wanted it to remain soft overall as the colors really stand out on their own just fine.

I keep my lips nude so as not to take away from the eyes.

I've enjoyed seeing everyone's looks so far, and wish you all the best of luck! I hope you all enjoy what I came up with as well! Happy Holidays!









I really enjoyed


----------



## JAMakeup (Dec 7, 2011)

I was inspired by Jack Frost and thinking about maybe what his wife may look like. I was just messing around because I have to teach a class and needed a look. This worked out perfect for both purposes. =)

I used so much stuff! MAC blacktrack, white eyeliner, Napoleon loose shadow, MAC stars n rockets and pink venus, Too Faced Midnight Nymph and Blue Angel glitter and glitter glue, Lime Crime Chinchilla and a dollar store lip gloss. I used a revlon highlighter they don't sell anymore. I would have done my eyes better drag if I would have had the time and not 3 kids running around hehe.


----------



## eroholic (Dec 7, 2011)

​ 
I desperately wanted to stay away from blues, but the more I thought about winter the more I couldn't get away from it. I hate winter unless it deals with high fantasy tales, like Narnia. That in mind, I went for a goth ice queen look. The first photo is how everything was envisioned, the second photo is unedited to show colors and some detail.

My makeup process is such a mess, but here is what I know I used:


Wet n' Wild Coloricon Dark Brown 
H.I.P. Tenacious

H.I.P. Intrepid

Urban Decay Narcotic

Maybelline Lash Stiletto

MAC "Fascinating" Eye Kohl

There is also tons of NYX glitter, but the camera doesn't like my glam  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


(Lips are just MAC eyeliner w/ unbranded lipgloss. I know it's makeup sin, but it's only for a look.....



)


----------



## Maricruz Guerra (Dec 7, 2011)

My inspiration For this look was "the trail of lights" we have here in Ausitn, Tx (at least we used too) It was this trail down by town lake that was just different variety of lights and decorations.

I used my coastal scents 88 palette the colors i used are green, yellow, red, blue, purple, and white. I also used blue and purple jems on each sides of my face with gold and silver glitter, My lips are redish pink and my cheeks are pink. L.A colors liquid eyeliner. covergirl mascara "lastblashfusion", eyeliner (pencil) rimmel london 061 jet black. E.L.F's brow palette.


----------



## Maricruz Guerra (Dec 8, 2011)

My inspiration was "The trail of Lights" we had here in Austin Texas. It used to be a big deal with the big tree in the middle and then a trail of different decorations and lights with a santa station where the kids could write their santa letters, and a performance stage and as well as hot chocolate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used my coastal scecnts 88 palette (white, green, blue, purple, pink, and yellow) I also used purple, and blue jems (hobby lobby or any craft store) used my eyelashes glue to glue them on. I used L.A colors liquid eyeliner. Rimmel London 161 pencil eyeliner. NYX's 536 EROS lip color. Covergirl "lashbastfusion". Rimmel London's match perfection foundation in 340 nude. E.L.F face primer as well as eyebrow palette. L'Oreal true match super-blendable blush "C5-6 I also used gold and silver glitter next to my jems. This look is all the different variety of colors I saw every year in the trail of lights.


----------



## zthetop (Dec 8, 2011)

This look was inspired by frost on trees.  I stared off with a base of NYC shimmer powder in Opal to get the icy blue frost look, and then used Color Theory shadow in a blue green for the base.  Then I blended a green and gold eye pencil and used a blue eyeliner with purple on the outside.

I also wore a Stilla tinted face cream and used a purple lip liner with red lip gloss.


----------



## pinkstarperez (Dec 8, 2011)

*Holaaa Chicos y Chicas check out my entry for the @MakeupTalk x @Sugarpill Cosmetics*​ *"Colorful Winter Wonderland" giveaway!!!*​ 



Greetings to all! My insperation for this Colorful Winter Wonderlad came from my Hello Kitty earmuffs I recently bought at Target. I currently do not own any Sugarpill cosmetics but am looking to WIN some and work my magic with them. My name is Mirella Perez de Rivera AKA Pinkstarperez. I am an admissions counselor for the University of Wisconsin-Parkside in Kenosha, Wisconsin BUT I have always had a passion for makeup and are currently attending The Salon Professional Academy (Cosmotology School). I would like to thank you for the opportunity to win your cosmetics and I know that as you Grand Winner I will make you proud!

Here is what I used: Face-MaryKay Foundation, Urban Decay Face primer and eye primer...The black design is done with Maybaline &amp; Urban Decay eyeliner...The pink, green &amp; blue all over face and lips is Urban Decay...My model is wearing fake halloween eyelashes from Walgreens...I also used NYX eyepencil in MILK for all that is white on the face. Thank you all and Happy Holidays!


----------



## GeorgiaRae (Dec 8, 2011)

Okay, so that's my work, inspired by an Ice Queen! I'm from Australia, and I've never seen snow, so I let my imagination run wild.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used a BYS concealer, over most of my face, then followed by a BYS liquid foundation. I then used Maybelline fit me powder foundation in 115. 
I also used:
- BYS royal blue baked eyshadow (also on the lips)

- A blue and a white from a really old palette that no longer has the brand logo on it. (also on the lips)
-BYS loose gold eyeshadow

- Maybelline falsies mascara (used under face paint)
- white facepaint (for the lashes)
- Eyelash glue (for the glitter trails)
- Cosmetic Glitter (I don't have the brand name)
- stick on crystals

-White eyeliner (Used on lower rim and on eyebrows)

Well I hope you like what I've done. This is my first time doing a competition.
Good luck to everyone else and their gorgeous submissions!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Lorylyn79 (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello everybody !

Happy to meet you !

I 'm french and so please excuse my bad writing, but I would like so much to enter the competition I don't mind if I 'm not a perfect english speaker ! lol

So first when I read "winter" I think about cold ans snow, then with "colorfull" of course lots of colors, and to finish "wonderland" make me think about walt dysney, the big castle, all the movies and the magic, and so My inspiration made me think about a little russian princess, in the winter, with some little details like snow flakes, sparkles, but with different colors, and with a little "doroty" in her...  So here it is !  little russian dorothy ! Hope you will enjoy this look, even if some are even really better, but I'm so happy to have try !

So first I have use HD Make up for ever 145 for foundation, and UD PP for eyes.

Eyes : Sugarpill Tako , Sleek Curious in center, and Kiko in the crease and under the brows.

Than Sleek curious again to line under the lower lash line, with sleek acid 'yellow) in the corner

then I have line too with the pink of Sleek acid.

After use Black liner sephora for upper lash line and used Tako between the black and the blue lines to define,

and used purple liner make up for ever to line between tako and blue liner.

Mascara big Eyes Eyeko

Brows :  Purple make up for ever pencil to define and give color

Lips : Used barry M pink pencil to line, tako on the lips, and Urban decay metal liner on the lips too to add sparkles

Face : I have draw 2 snow flakes with tako, then Make up for ever HD liner silver and gold.

First I had put some tako on my nose, forehead and upper cheek to have more light skin and try to look flawless and dolly, and then add eyeko blush on my cheek

And put some Dorothy dots on cheeks and nose with barry M orange pencil and Urban decay metal liner on dots to add sparkles too.

I think I don't forget nothing..

Tks a lot for reading me and take a look at my pictures !

Best regards

Lorylyn

PS : Last picture without the hat !


----------



## Amystika (Dec 8, 2011)

When I think of a colorful winter wonderland, I think of pastels and metallics.  The spatter of color is reminiscent of the way snow flakes fall on you when you are walking around on a fresh winter day. The lashes are coated in white also representing snowflakes collecting there during a snowstorm! The pastel colors are from the inspiration of a sunrise on a winter day with snow around, everything is softened so dramatically with the snow in its presence. The rhinestones are representative of the way fresh snow glistens when the sun reflects off of the ground.

For this look I went very organic with shapes and soft blended colors in the lips and eyes to obtain a seamless mesh of pastel colors to represent the way the sky blends colors.

How the look was created :

Face: L;Oreal true match foundation in c1 Alabaster all over face blended well.  Lime Crime Magic Dust Shadows in Mirror Mirror *silver*, Empress *dark purple*, Twilight *pale purple*, Mon Ennui Cosmetics shadow in Gold Digger *mustard gold* tapped onto face for spattering pattern.  Apples of cheeks has Mon Ennui Cosmetics shadow in Fairytale *pink gold*

Eyes: Wet application of Dark Heart Designs shadow in Jadis *white silver duochrome with aqua sparkles* all over eyes.  Using the BH 120 color palette, I took a matte dark magenta/purple and applied to the crease, extending to part of the browbone.  Took another color from the BH palette a periwinkle and applied to the outer browbone section, blending with the magenta.  Took an pale aqua from the BH palette and applied to inner part of eye.  Took Dark Heart Designs shadow in Absinthe and applied to center of lid.  I then took the blue colors from the BH palette and colored my brows. Took Milani Liquif'eye liner pencils in black, silver, and gold.  I created a large wing on the top lid with black and brought it under the eye.  The silver was placed in the inner corner of the eye, extending into a point where the nude crystals from Mon Ennui Cosmetics were placed. The silver was also brought out to where the second crystal was placed.  The gold was used to accentuate the tear duct area.  Lash Stilletto by Maybelline was used in 3-4 coats on lashes and while wet, Mon Ennui Cosmetics eyeshadow Lina Blanche was patted onto lashes thickly * a white with pale purple undertones*

Lips: Lime Crime Opaque Lipstick in D'liliac on outer lips, then applied Lime Crime Opaque Lipstick in Airborne Unicorn to center lip.

I hope you enjoyed my look! I had a lot of fun pushing my creativity to make this look! XO


----------



## LadyBuggie23 (Dec 8, 2011)

This first picture, I had on white lipstick with silver glitter on it.





(For this second pic, I softened up the look by adding clear gloss)

Creating this look was really fun!

I was inspired by how it looks outside my house since it snowed a few days ago. I chose the bottom lashes because it has the effect that it was dipped in glitter. It reminded me of the icicles forming on the branches of the trees.  I used regular eyelashes for the top lashes. I mostly chose frosted white eyeshadow with blue for my outer V. The eyeliner is Midnight Blue from Covergirl. I used Physicians Formula mineral foundation to give me that bright-glittery look.


----------



## JennP (Dec 8, 2011)

My Colorful Winter Wonderland entry. Sorry for the washed out pics! so basically what i did was apply my founation evenly and use a silver base color around the eyes. i used a blue on my eyelids and followed with a light frosty pink in the crease, blending them together. i used liquid liner to create the wings on the eyes. then i countoured my cheeks with a light blue and ot pink on the apples of my cheeks. i glues the gemstomes and applied glitter liner around them. for the lipsi used hot pink and a sfrosty blue in the outer corners.


----------



## Hannah Trimble (Dec 9, 2011)

When I thought of a winter wonderland I thought of snowflake colors and the inside of a snowglobe, so this is what I came up with. I started by applying nyx jumbo eye pencil in milk up to my browbone. I then cut my crease using two different blues from my 120 palette and added the white from my sleek acid palette and nyx white glitter to my eyelid. I then lined my waterline with my milk pencil and added a bit of the blue on my lower lashline, added eyeliner and mascara, and done!


----------



## jeanarick (Dec 9, 2011)

I decided to go with a more everyday wearable look for this "Colorful Winter Wonderland" contest.  I call it "Frosted Cranberries"

Eyes:

Wet N Wild Blue Had Me At Hello Palette - Silver and Black

Wet N Wild I Love Mattes Palette - Neutrals for blending

Manly 120 Palette - Red

UD 24/7 Eyeliner - Zero

Cheeks:

Beauti Control Blush- Shady Lady

Silver from Wet N Wild Palette as high light on cheeks, above eyebrows and on cupids bow

Lips:

Wet N Wild Megalast Lipstick - 911D

Wet N Wild Megaslicks Lipgloss - 577A Red Sensation

Silver from Wet N Wild Palette in center of lips


----------



## zzbaby88 (Dec 9, 2011)

For my look i thought about the song "Blue Christmas" =P i love glitter so i wanted to add that in. I used a blue eyeliner to "cut" the crease and i added a lot of different blue shades. the glitter is by sally girl. For the inside i just used NYX Jumbo Pencil in milk and added white and silver. Lastly i added fake lashes and this is how it turned out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck to you all!!


----------



## rustedrainbows (Dec 9, 2011)

My inspiration came from snow and winter scenery. Freshly fallen snow here has beautiful shadows of blues and purples, the snow always glitters in the sun. It's amazing to think about how many snowflakes fall to create those blankets of snow, while no two of them are the same. Each is very beautiful. I also really love the evergreens and the small bursts of vibrant color from holly. Winter is actually very colorful and alive, but most people only see the trees without leaves and the white snow. I wanted a frosty but still lively feel to my look, while incorporating all the things I like about winter.

Eyes: NYC 811B(island sunset), Maybelline 10S (vanilla), 130S (turqoise), 40 (lilac), and 30(rose). I lined my eyes with Jane going steady eye definer pencil in 1 good jeans and the turqoise shadow. I coated my lashes with the eye pencil and a little mascara and dusted on the vanilla shadow.  When I first saw this contest I really wanted to do snowflake lashes, and the idea just wouldnâ€™t go away. So I cut out paper snowflakes, cut a larger one in half, and curled them, putting them on with eyelash glue and then dusting them with turquoise eyeshadow. They are my favorite part of this look! My eyebrows I filled in with Covergirl 430 (kaboom kelly) eyeshadow and then used eyelash glue to glue on some sequins on one side to simulate holly berries.

Face: Revlon Colorstay Aqua. I contoured my face with L'Oreal HIP 538 (Flamboyant) which is a deep violet. I did highlights with the vanilla and rose eyeshadow and then used eyelash glue to add white and silver glitter to my cheekbones.

Lips: Lime Crime Airborne Unicorn, Mint-to-Be, and lined with No She Didn't, and dusted with a little glitter.

This took me a long time to do, but I learned a lot doing it and I really enjoyed myself. It came out much better than I'd pictured, and I'm still pretty new at makeup, so I'm quite proud of myself.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you like it!


----------



## MrsMakeupJunkie (Dec 9, 2011)

*I started first with UD Priming Potion from lid to arch of eyebrows. Then I use NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil "Pots and Pans" and cover lids. I went over it at the corners to mid lid with MAC Crushed Metallic Pigment "Surf the Ocean" . Then used the Maybelline Eye Studio "Sapphire Siren" pallette at the outer lid and V and also the brow highlight. Remember blending very well!! I lined my water line with NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in "Milk" and corners with NYX Cletter Creme Pallette " Paradise".*

*My lashes are Ardelle "305". Lips Revlon Matte "Nude Attitude" Lipstick and NYX "Baby Rose" lip gloss*





*When I think of winter wonderland I think of a beautiful place. So I want to keep it simple and elegant like a ice princess with out going sloppy over board. Sadly I don't own any Sugarpill, so I worked with what I have..*





*Thanks Dolls*


----------



## Tania Marisol (Dec 9, 2011)

I was inspired by beautiful colorful winter cool  colors. My Birthday is on December 23rd so I love Winter can't wait. I also pick these colors because they are my favorite. 

Product I used are :

Eyes:

I apply UD primer potion in EDEN

NYX Jumbo pencil in MILK

Inner corner and outer corner I used MICAbella cosmetics in FREEZE

in the middle of the lid I apply MIcabella glitter

in the crease i used a purple Color dont know the brand

in blended it with MAC BEAUTIFUL IRIS

Under the Brow bone for highlight I used PHLOOF

in my outer crease to make it a little more darker I used UD CULT

I added fake eyelashes  Used cream EyeLiner Elf in midnight

 to make my eyebrows I used same color on the lid.

FACE

MAC Prep+prime

Foundation Revlon Colorstay golden caramel 360 for oily skin

Under my eye I used Garnier  anti-dark circle roller

color pimples I used Mac NW35 Moisture recover

MAC skinfinish natural all over my face to set my foundation 

STila sun  Bronzing shade 02

for blush I used coastal scents 10 blush palette the bright pink shade 

I used mac pigment silver color to highlight my cheeks don't know the name sorry it was a sample

Lips:

 First Picture i only put a lipgloss and added MicaBella glitter

 Other Pictures I used NYX HOT PINK

and MAc Dazzleglass in FUNTABULOUS on top


----------



## Coronetta (Dec 9, 2011)

Sooo..this is my first makeup contest entry EVAR.  Wish me luck!  I was inspired by gingerbread houses.  I used a brown cut crease on the lid (as in ginger bread), a green candy cane on my left brow bone and a red candy cane on the right (just to shake things up a bit!).  I did my brows in orange, yellow green and purple to represent gum drops. Oh, and those white-crystaly things on my brows are sugar crystals...yes real sugar.  Then I went with light blush and candy-pink lips (a magenta lip stain and watermelon pink gloss). 



 



Right eye                                                                                                                      Left eye


----------



## JennP (Dec 9, 2011)

what does this mean? mine said that and i cant see mine on the post!


----------



## Geek (Dec 10, 2011)

*Just remember that Posts held in moderation will NOT affect your entries




*


----------



## Briana BC (Dec 10, 2011)

*



Look it's a Doll!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*









I thought of different ways of how I could really represent a â€œcolorful winter wonderlandâ€. Then it hit me, Iâ€™ll do a winter wonderland doll look. I was inspired by looking at pictures of winter time and thinking about how I could intrepid winter into my look. I thought of a mix of an elf,queen of hearts, and winter all together and slowly started to build up my look. I wanted to be different but still look good. 
 

 Face: 


I put on Bronze Pro from Mark
Sheer Power Foundation, Blush, and Facial Shimmer Powder form The Color Workshop

Eyes:

1.I put white eyeliner ( from *Jordana*) in the creases of my eyes and half way on the waterline. 

 black eyeliner (from *The Color Workshop*) from the end of the white line all the way to the end creas. 

2. placed an over coat over the black line withe cream eyeliner (from *Elf*) to make the line look dramatic.

3.after I did my water line I moved to my eyeshadows. I placed white shimmer loose eye powder ( From *N.Y.C New York Color-Smooth Mineral Loose Eye Powder called Frosty Shimmer*) in my creases over the white eyeliner. 

4. placed black shimmering loose eyeshadow (from: *L.A Color *)over the black eyeliners. 

5.I then moved on to my eyelids and put the white shimmer powder on the spot closest to my creases.

6. put on some silver eyeshadow on the rest on my eyelid (from *The Color Workshop*)

7.  White eyeshadow above my eyebrows &amp; Dark blue cream eyeshadow ( from the *Alter Ego Palette*) on my eyebrows ( now I'm starting from teh eyebrows and going down)

8. Bark blue eyeshadow (from *The Color Workshop*)

9. Blue  eyeshadow (form the* L.A Color Eye Candy Palette*)

10. Blue eyeshadow ( from the *L.A  Color Tease Palette*)

11.Baked Blue eyeshadow (from *Hot Topic*)

12.Ligth blue eyeshadow (from *The Color Workshop*)

13. pat alittle Teal eyeshadow (from *L.A Color*)

14.Midnight Blue eyeliner ( from *Avon*) on on my eyelid and make a cat eye that conects to the black eyeliner

15. Mascara (from *The Color Workshop*) 

16. did the snowflake with the white eyeliner and white loose shimmer powder

17. placed alittle of the Baked  Blue eyeshadow  and white  loose shimmer powder on random places on my face and blend in. 

  Lips:  


  Mindnight Blue eyeliner 
Black eyeliner 

White eyeliner 

 Clear Glitter lip gloss 

The End!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I hope you enjoyed my look


----------



## RealAguss (Dec 10, 2011)

Every time I go to school I  see a beautiful sunrise. Colors of morning clouds inspired me to do this look.

I used :


silver, blue and red glitter
purple matte eyeshadow
blue eyeliner
my imagination
My sister posed as a model.


----------



## DJMM (Dec 10, 2011)

I absolutely LOVE winter and being from the Northeast, we get a lot of it! I was inspired by several different things, but mainly I wanted to portray a pretty and possibly wearable look with colors that make me think of frozen or frostbitten flesh. I intentionally stayed away from using light colors for the primary colors in this look because winter can be harsh, but beautiful. Similar to when we're struck with insane ice storms that destroy everything from trees to houses, yet the ice makes even the most horrible mound of wreckage look inexplicably beautiful. It was a little difficult for me to capture the whole look plus some of the sparkle details, but I think the overall theme is apparent  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used the follow:

Benefit Stay Don't Stray primer (on lid and under eye)

Sugarpill Poison Plum (eyelid, drop shadow, apple of cheeks, subtle contour on nose, foiled onto inner half of both eyebrows)

Fyrinnae 1.22 Gigawatts (blended into crease, drop shadow, contour on hollow of cheeks, blended into Poison Plum then foiled into outer half of eyebrows)

Fyrinnae Winter Again (patted on inner corners of eyes and blended into Poison Plum and 1.22 Gigawatts)

Fyrinnae Marshmallow Puffs (blended into edges of 1.22 Gigawatts and pulled up to eyebrows, brushed over entire face to lighten complexion)

Anastasia Hydrafull Gloss in Cameo (lips)

Make Up For Ever Glitter #4 (patted over gloss on lips for icy blue sparkle)


----------



## KJFoB (Dec 10, 2011)

This is my winter wonderland themed style, entitled "Ice Queen". Using a variety of eyeshadows and cosmetics, I created a look that embodies what it's like to be the queen of the ice. I used a variety of shadows from the Ulta line, and MAC.

The lining around my eyes are supposed to symbolize icicles.


----------



## laalaabooluv (Dec 10, 2011)

i was inspired by my favorite man of winter Mr. jack forest himself .... i remember being told as a young child that if i didnt put my jacket on or if i walked around the house on those cold winter days that jack forest was going to get me .... which i grow to love him now i find myself telling my daughter the same thing so i call this look Miss Jack Forest A.K.A the real ice queen lol

i used ;

sugarpill : tokyo

mac teal blue

fresh water

abc gum

and nyx base

for my skin i used pink blush hot from nyx

vallina pigment for the frosty look


----------



## Smashley Smash (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for running this giveaway  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

So this might not be a normal "Winter Wonderland" look, but it's a personal one to me, let me explain. My grandmother (rest her soul) and I used to light up her entire house with red and purple LED lights, it made no sense, but it was both of our favorite colors, so every time it snowed when I was a child, I used to ask my grandmother why the snow was red and purple outside of her house xD Mind you, I was only about 2-3 years old and I actually believed for the longest time my grandmother's snow was special outside of her house and that the special snow only came out at night.

There, that's my story  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I figured everyone was going to do blueish whiteish, and hey... this is my interpretation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Good luck to everyone else!!

Eyes:

Urban Decay Primer Potion

Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy

On Lid - Victorian Disco Cosmetics' Sailor Saturn

Brow Bone - Sugarpill's Love +

Crease - MAC's Carbon

Maybelline Line Stilletto

Maybelline One by One Mascara

MAC's Feline Kohl Power Pencil

Brows:

ELF Brown Kit in Dark

Face:

MAC's Studio Sculpt in NC15

MAC's Mineralize Natural in Light

Cheeks:

MAC's Hipness Powder Blush

Lips:

NYX Pumpkin Pie Round Lipstick

Thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And good luck to all of the entries!


----------



## Scarlette (Dec 10, 2011)

New Year's Eve Party Look: Pink Champagne at Midnight

Foundation:

I applied two coats of foundation: *Beauty Society Liquid Foundation in â€œDazzlingâ€* (let that dry) and the *NYX HD Foundation*. I let my face dry a little and then applied the *Jane Iredale Amazing Base Loose Powde*r all over to set. After that, I applied a light coat of *NYX Chrome Loose Eyeshadow in Sand* all over for a glow.

Eyes:

I used a thin coat of *Kryolan Aqua Color in White*, which is used with a synthetic fiber brush and a little water. This makes a great base, especially when you plan on wearing bright colors. My inspiration for this look is New Yearâ€™s Eve at midnight &amp; Pink Champagne. I used the *MAC Pro Matte Pink Pigment* in the crease and then a lighter matte pink shade above that color from the *Coastal Scents 88 Palette*. Above that shade, right below the brow, I applied the NYX Sand Pigment. I lined the inner rim of my eyes with the *Stila for Barbie Cobalt blue gel eyeliner*. Below that line, I applied a midnight blue shade of eyeshadow from the *Sephora Studio Blockbuster Kit*. On the upper lid, I made a thick line with the *NYX Black Liquid Eyeliner*  (which is very black!) waited for that to dry, then applied a flick of white using the Kryolan White Aquacolor, the same product I used as a base.

When the black liquid eyeliner dried, I applied some *Ardell eyelash glue* on the back of my hand. I dipped an *angled eyebrow brush* into the glue and then dipped my brush into a pot of *iredescent pink glitter*.I carefully tapped the brush over the black eyeliner, and successfully did not remove any! I just wanted to give it a sheer sparkle.

The kinda fun part began when I started applying the eye crystals. I used Crystazzi rhinestones from Michaelâ€™s craft store and a pair of slanted tweezers to apply. I used the Ardell lash glue first on the eyes where I wanted the crystals, then placed them with the tweezers. I lost a few crystals in the process, but found them later!

The lashes were the last to go on.. and they are HUGE. These are the *NYX Kittie Lashes* ! My fiance had an idea of painting the tips, so I actually applied lash glue to the tips of the lashes and dipped them in a *matte neon pink glitter from Medusa Cosmetics.*

Applied another rhinestone at the corners of my eyes for one last added effect.

Lips:

I used an *NYX 835 Pinky Slim Lip Liner* and a matte neon pink lipstick from the older Sephora Collection.

2012:

I had my fiance draw the 2012 on my face for me, since it is very difficult to do it yourself in the mirror backwards! I used the same Pinky NYX pencil to trace the lines he made. I then applied the Ardell lash glue to the areas where I wanted to place a rhinestone and carefully applied with the tweezers. That is IT! I didnâ€™t use blush or bronzer.

Necklace by Betsey Johnson and red ruffle dress by Roamanâ€™s.


----------



## Shannon Luis (Dec 10, 2011)

Beauty From The Earth minerals. Black Cherry to darken the crease &amp; blended up a bit. Isis blended over entire crease. Autumn on lid. Guipure in tear duct area and Beautiful to highlight the brow bone.  

My inspiration for this look was Winter Skies. As a child growing up in Southern California my Winter Wonderland was full of red and gold sunsets. Some of my favorite memories  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kgoulart (Dec 11, 2011)

In Oregon, our winters are so gloomy and rainy.  It seems it's always gray outside so I wanted to create a gray, wintery look.  All of my shadows were from Beauty From the Earth (BFTE).


I primed my lids with Beauty From The Earth's Eye/Lip primer
To the inner lid/tear duct area, I first applied Subcooling
To the middle lid, I patted on Spellbound and blended that into Subcooling
In the outer V and crease, I brushed Casablanca Nights and blended into Spellbound
To the browbone, I brushed Very Vanilla.  This also was used to soften the outer crease a bit
The liner is BFTE Midnight Kisses applied as a liquid liner
My foundation is a custom blend of 3 BFTE shades
My Blush is a blend of BFTE Goddess and Lush.
For the lips, I used Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics Lip Tar in Hoochie




  



  

View attachment 96


----------



## emalyce89 (Dec 11, 2011)

WOW! Everyone else's looks are so amazing and beautiful! Very tough competition! Good luck everybody. (I create YouTube tutorials and did a tutorial for this look...my username on YouTube is simplybmakeup and the video for this look is featured on my page. =D Support is very much appreciated =D



​  ​ 

​ 

PRODUCTS USED:​ *EYES:* Urban Decay Primer Potion (depotted) Avon Big Color crayon in Vanilla (B02) Jordana Easyliner in Mint (weird name as it comes out in a turquoise color) Mac Fix + Bon Bons turquoise shimmer pigment Bon Bons white shimmer pigment Jesse's Girl Eye Dust in Ultra Violet Hightlight: Mary Kay White Lily Mac Fluidline in Blacktrack Palladio white kohl pencil Jesse's Girl Sparklers in purple Avon Super Curlacious Lash mascara in brown Hard Candy Curl Up &amp; Dye mascara in Venus*FACE:* Mac Studio Fix Foundation NC15 ELF concealer in Light Beige Maybelline blush in Nude Flush (highlighter is the white pigment from before)*LIPS:* (foundation) Maybelline #550 Sand Boots NO.7 Lip Glace' in Angel Cake​ 

=D Have a great day, everyone!


----------



## Animekitten (Dec 11, 2011)

I used Elf mineral foundation in porcelain

Nyx jumbo eye pencil as a base on eyes and lips, and as liner and mascara

Shany cosmetics 120 palette in neon and natural for the eyes and lips and the white as a highlighter

then a silver glitter over the nyx eyeliner and mascara

also a white shimmer powder over all the white

When i think of a colorful winter wonderland i think of when i was a child playing candyland snowed in on a school day.  I would stack the deck (playing against my mom) just so i could land on Queen Frostine!  She was awesome and i wanted to just jump in the board and join her!  So this is my interpretation of Queen Frostine and her wonderful winter fantasy!


----------



## TsuerisunOngaku (Dec 11, 2011)

​ 
Hello!

My inspiration for this contest was one of my favorite Christmas songs, Mariah Carey's  "All I want for Christmas is You." I've been listening to a ton of Christmas songs since, It is the season, and I've been trying to get into the spirit of Christmas.

My face is Covergirl Cream Natural Foundation, with cream natural powder on top, My red and black eyeshadow's come from my Manly 120 palette, I used Acrylic Paint for my right side of my face as a CandyCane effect. My brow hightlight and lid eyeshadow is Manic Panic Virgin Pressed White Powder. I used my NYC liquid Liner for my brow, and liner. My lips are my Very Cherry lipstick, I forget what brand it is, and my Manly 120 palette in the middle. Was Approx. 1 hour.

I wish you all Happy Holidays! I wish the best for all of you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks!


----------



## Siege (Dec 11, 2011)

What a wonderful competition, thank you! At last something where my albino-like complexion and so-light-they-are-invisible eyelashes can be useful  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was thinking about harsh, cold winters and pretty, glittery frost for inspiration. Here's my look!

I used Love+ to get frost-kissed cheeks, nose and chin, white eyeliner for frosty eyes and brows, glitter for frozen lips and loose white eyeshadow for a snowy effect on eyes, cheeks and forehead. I used Photoshop to crop the picture and correct the lighting a bit.





*Products used*

_Face:_

L'Oreal Studio Secrets primer

Lumene Natural Code Matt Makeup foundation

Max Factor Mastertouch concealer

Evil Shades Matte Silk powder

Sugarpill Love+ as blush

Craft store rhinestone

Eyelash glue

_Eyes:_

Urban Decay Primer Potion

We Care Icon Magnetic Eyes eyeliner pen in white

Antoinette's Revolution Cosmetics eyeshadow in White Rose

Scaredy Cat Cosmetics eyeshadow in Arctic Royale

Sugarpill eyeshadow in Taco

Evil Shades eyeshadow in Victorian Night

L'Oreal Double Extension Beauty Tubes mascara

Evil Shades foiling liquid

_Lips:_

Lumene Natural Code lipstick in Nude Beige

We Care Icon eyeliner in white

Fyrinnae Pixie Epoxy

Craft store plastic glitter

Happy Holidays for everyone!


----------



## jinnyfink (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is my interpretation of COLOURFUL WINTER WONDERLAND. I was inspired by Scandinavia and the Northern Lights "Foxfire" as it is called in Finland, which is the most beautiful place I have been and can't wait to go back. 









I used my favourite icy cold colours for this look, blues, purples and pinks from my Sugarpill 'Cold Heart' pallet. Then I dusted some white shimmer MUA eyeshadow over the top to give a frosty effect. I am a glitter addict and I use Collections 2000 glitter gel liners to add detail and sparkle. Sorry y camera isn't very good quality so the glitter doesn't show up too well. Then I finished with a bright pink lipstick to bring the pink tones out in my eyeshadow.

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Kayleigh Smith (Dec 11, 2011)

*Colorful Winter Wonderland*
*By Kayleigh Smith xxx*

I was inspired for this look by my christmas tree and Abbey Bominable from Monster High.





i love the chilly colours of christmas. i have added pink even though it is a warm colour i think it adds a bit of warmth to a frosty look.

hense the name colourful winter wonderland.





for this look i used Barry M Foundation Creme. White.

i Also used Blue eye shadow to Highlight certain areas to give it that frosty look.

I used Barry M frosty pink no5 lip crayon and Hot pink lip liner





For my Eyes I used Sleek Acid Eye Palette and Barry M Dazzle Dust, Gosh Blue Eyeliner. i used Drug Store Lashes





I dont currently own any sugarpill products but would love to as the selction of colours are amazing and i am a big fan of them.


----------



## Melissa Palma (Dec 11, 2011)

A Colorful Winter Wonderland instantly made me think of  the pinks, blues and,purples in the sky. The glitter of snow and the iridescence of winter, sort of like Candyland. Those are the colors I wanted to use in my look of a rosy cheeked frost fairy.

First I applied primer to my face and eyelids. Then I mixed Ivory foundation (NYC) and white face paint and applied all over my face and lips. I used a contour brush and added shimmery sky blue pigment  (TRUE COLORS) and Electric Eel(MAC) on my forehead, down to my temples, and contoured the sides of my nose, jawline and chin. Using the same brush I added a hot pink shadow (Hot Topic Palette) to my cheeks, blended up to my temples and added it to the tip of my nose and chin. I pressed the same shadow on my lids up to the crease,then added Electric Eel in the crease, slightly overlapping the two colors to create a line of purple in between the two. I winged it out a little and lined under my eyes with the blue and extended it out on one side. I drew several lines to represent a blowing wind effect and traced it with a white liner (NYC). I drew a snowflake on the other side with the white liner. I used a transformer liquid to apply silver glitter to both designs. Then I used a mixture of a purple (Urban Decay) and the pink shadow from my crease to the brow bone. I used a light icy blue pencil (AVON) on my water line and to fill in my brows.Then applied lines from the beginning of my brows down along my eyes/nose just to the apples of my cheeks and blended. I used a whitish blue iridescent dust (Opal Dust NYC) on my brow bone and inner corners of my eyes. I also brushed it across the blue under my eyes.Then I mixed the Opal Dust with a green gold iridescent (Jesse's Girl) and light blue iridescent (TRUE COLORS blue stack) and used a fluffy brush to apply all over my face (including my eyes) concentrating on my forehead and any areas without pink. I used a white/gold face glitter (Skin Market)on the inner corners of my eyes,and down my nose. I filled in my lips with Sushi eye pencil (Hard Candy) then dabbed on a medium purplish blue iridescent shadow (TRUE COLORS blue stack) just to the insides of my lip keeping it towards the center. I used the Skin Market glitter on the center of my lower lip, and applied a clear gloss (Hard Candy) to my lips. Lastly I used Royal Blue mascara (Maybelline) and Super Shock Max Mascara in Black (Avon) on my upper and lower lashes.







So, that's my look. It looked a lot brighter in person, but I hope you like it. Good Luck to Everyone!


----------



## Vilma Vega (Dec 11, 2011)

My Interpretation of a

*"Colorful Winter Wonderland."*
*I chose*

* to do a "Retro Frost" look using white face paint on the lids dusted with Tako, and Bulletproof with Afterparty on the Crease and surrounding areas. The look is topped off with a dusting of Tako on the browbone as well as around the eye area for added highlight. *   *A bright magenta like color was used on cheeks and lips. *   *This was inspired whilst listening to Oasis and enjoying the warmth from inside as I watched the tempurature drop outside. This look can be worn day or night. Hope you like!*


----------



## Loverdove47 (Dec 11, 2011)

Aloha Everyone!! My name is Leimana I am from a little island called Molokai in the middle of the Hawaiian islands. 

I was inspired by our "winter" here is Hawaii which is not really a real winter, but I am blessed to live in its beauty. Our winter involves pretty much just some rain here and there, sunny skies, wind, beautiful sunsets and green Ê»aina (land). I hope you enjoy

Brows- 1. Concealer: bh cosmetics
             2. Painterly: MAC
             3. Pigment: HIP Loreal
Eyes: 1. Painterly
          2. Inner: Bitter, Middle: Lucky Green:MAC
          3. Outer: Bella Pierre Cosmetics mineral: Olive green
          4. Above crease: wedge(MAC)
          5. Highlight: Bella Pierre mineral: yellow
          6. Blacktrack liner: MAC
          7. Under eye: Inner: Bella Pierre light blue, Mid:Clarity (MAC), End: Fresh water (MAC)
          8. Line water line: Blacktrack (MAC)
          9. Curl LAshes, Mascara: Loreal extra volume/ prestige: My Biggest Lashes
Face: Bh cosmetic concealer palette
Cheek: Angelika (NARS)
Bronzer: Irresistablement (NARS)
Lip: Bh cosmetic lip palette, light pink matte


----------



## kiffysae (Dec 11, 2011)

When I thought about a "Colorful Winter Wonderland" I was inspired by "Sugarplum Fairies!" So I wanted to get a very fair complexion that looked seemingly flawless so i used three different products: the NYC "Smooth Skin Liquid Makeup" in 676 Ivory, the Maybelline New York "Shine Free Oil-Control Makeup" in Ivory 150FOU-01, and a white cream makeup, then i went over it with the Airspun "Loose Face Powder" in Translucent 070-24. I then used a soft purple/lilac color from the E.L.F. Cosmetics "100 Eyeshadow Palette" just above my eyebrows over my temples and across my cheeks just to create a purple 'glow' then I used a magenta color from the same palette to use as blush. I then primed my eyes with NYX "Eyeshadow Base" in ESB01 White and NYX "Jumbo Eye Pencil" in Milk. I used NYC's "Sparkle Eye Dust" in Opal Dust in the inner corner of my eyes and I used a flesh-toned color from the E.L.F. palette on my brow bone then I applied a peach colored eyeshadow form the E.L.F. palette on the center of my eyelids I then used a mixture of the magenta color from the E.L.F. palette and Urban Decay's purple/pinkish eyeshadow in "Fishnet" for the outer-corner of my eyes and then I blended it all together; I then dragged out the line from my outer-corner across my temple and to my hairline with the "fishnet". For my lower lashline I used a mixture of a dark purple and Urban Decay's dark purple in "Ransom" i then dragged out that line in the same direction to create a "V" on my temples. I then took a loose glitter and brushed it over my cheekbones and temples and I used Jesse's Girl " Sparklers" over the the "V" shape. After that used Select Lash's eyelash glue and applied it to my cheeks and above my eyebrows I then put Bonbons loose glitter in a light-purple color over the lash glue. I took the same lash glue and used some pink and white rhinestones and glued them above the glitter above my eyebrows but only on one side. After i was done with all the glitter I applied Select Lash's falsies in S47 Black on my upper lash line; i curled my lashes and applied Avon's "SuperShock Max" mascara in Black 001 to both my lower and upper lash line. I used Avon's "ExtraLasting" liquid eyeliner in Black E02 on my top lashline, and Marina &amp; Demme's eyeliner in Black on my lower lashline; I also applied two white rhinestones (one on each side) in the outer corners of my eyes. After everything was done I applied MAC's "Satin" lipstick in Myth on my lips. So that's all I really hope you liked this look and good luck to everyone! =)


----------



## Raeleen Leick (Dec 11, 2011)

hey so here is my entry

i was enspired the other day decorating outr house... i always loved putting the reeth up and we always had candy caness on the tree..  so i was inspired from my child hood and going to the snow and of course i love smokey eyes so i gave my candy cane a cut crease egde to it

 the products i used are: bhcosmetics 120 pallet 1st edition, a opalpigment from jessiesgirl, and realcolors whipit mascara and the silver liner is fromwalgreens the lable is rubbed off so im not sure...


----------



## Brown Beauty (Dec 11, 2011)

My "Colorful Winter Wonderland"

I was inspired by the beautiful blue and purple skies at dusk during the snowy winter.  I began with my Too Faced Shadow Insurance eye shadow primer and added NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk as a second base.  I cut the crease with a blue shadow from my E.L.F. palette.  Blended above the blue is bareMinerals "Angel," a beautiful purple color.  On my lids are a white shadow also from my E.L.F. palette, and I highlighted my eyebrows and the corner of my eyes with a silver shimmer shadow from the same palette.  I lined my waterline with Rimmel London's eyeliner in Jet Black and used E.L.F. liquid liner to create a winged upper lid.  I applied false lashes and added Too Faced Lashgasm Mascara.  I hope you like the look and good luck to all you fabulous contestants.


----------



## Johanna Elias (Dec 12, 2011)

This is my entry for the sugarpill giveaway contest

I was inspired by playing in the snow,the rosy cheeks and wind bitten lips.

I applied concealer and foundation from makeup forever.

 used coastal scents 88 and smoky pallette in the greys,light blues and black creating a smoky silver eye.

 lined with makeup forever pot lliner and applied false strip lashes to top layer then added lenghtening mascara to lower lashes.

 finished with rosy lips from prestige and burgundy blush for a rosy glow with makeup forever blush.

The crown of snow i made by airbrushing silver and white thru a strip of lace.


----------



## Johanna Elias (Dec 12, 2011)

This is my entry for the sugarpill giveaway.

I was inspired by playing in the snow,rosy cheeks,wind bitten lips

Makeup i used

Concealer/foundation-makeup forever

Eyeshadow-coastal scents smoky pallette and 88 pallete

Makeup forever pot liner and blush

Dinair white and silver

Falsies i purchased from F21

I basically created a silver gray and blue eye with pink lips and really rosy cheeks.

To create the ice crown i airbrushed thru a piece of lace applied to my forehead


----------



## thelegendoflaur (Dec 12, 2011)

Excuse the crappy photos, even my MacBook manages to take a better picture than my camera.

My look is inspired by three things:
The sequins are inspired by Bjork and her amazing sense of style (and the fact I reckon she should totally make a Christmas album).
The eyes are inspired by the natural stunning duochrome of christmas bettles. Their native to Australia - have a google image search, they are beautiful insects.
And finally, the lips were inspired by the 100â€™s &amp; 1000â€™s used to coat all the gingerbread Iâ€™ve made with my grandma each Christmas.

Eyes - I used TKB Trading Chameleon Mica above the cease and swept out towards the temple, TKB Trading Coral Reef Blue Mica on the outer corner of the lid, TKB Trading Sparkle Rose Mica on the inner corner of the lid, Sportsgirl Black Glitter Eyeliner on the upper lash line, and MAC White Frost to highlight, TKB Trading Crucible Red Mica along the lower lash and swept out towards the temple &amp; MAC Newly Minted along the lower waterline. For mascara, I used MAC Haute &amp; Naughty Lash. I used an eyeliner brush and MAC Blacktrack for the eyebrows, and then went over with BYS Gold Rush Glitter Cream Eyeshadow.

Cheeks - I used MAC Springsheen as a blush and MAC White Frost as a highlighter.

Lips - I applied a MAC lipglass and made out with some 100â€™s &amp; 1000â€™s.

And for the forehead, I just used a non-toxic PVC glue and went to town with the sequins.


----------



## ghostsoup (Dec 12, 2011)

Thinking of 'colorful winter wonderland' the first image that popped into my mind was 

icy,frostbitten woodland elves, slowly freezing into a sleepy hibernation. 

So I did my best to create an icy/mystical elf look,Someone who would live in a colorful winter wonderland.

*The products used:*

*Eyeshadow:* Coastal Scents 78 shadow/blush pallet/ Craft glitter

*Whites/High light:* Femme Couture Mineral effects [in purely platinum] &amp; Physicians Formula silver cream liner

*Lashes: *Coastal Scents concealer &amp; glitter

*Brows :*Quo cream liner &amp; Sally Hanson mountain pallette

*Foundation:*  Maybelline Fit me mixed with  Mac Pink Opal pigment

*Blush: *Coastal Scents 78 pallet


----------



## Becky Lynn (Dec 12, 2011)

My colorful winter wonderland is inspired by the NORTHERN LIGHTS, and the colors I feel in the winter time. I have an old sketch that I made using the same colors  I wanted to do a frosty look without giving myself an entire mask. (that would look tacky on _my_ face and I know it haha.)

I started with lots of NYX pencil white base and then added light purple pencil and loose purple shadow around my outer edge, crease, and under eye. Then added iridescent white-purple all around. Then lightly applied a bright yellowish green, and added 2 blues and teals for definition. I used sparkly deep teal for my eyeliner on my top line and waterline. Using clear mascara, I packed on a mixture of snowy and holographic glitter to the lashes. I added glitter to my browbone and used a shimmery white cream shadow to highlight my cheeks, nose, browbone and inner corners. 

I used a dark teal on my eyebrows. 

After a LOT of blending, tweaking, patting, and dabbing, I added more white shimmer to most of my face and finished it off with a bright berry pink lip gloss. 

Voile! Cold crisp snowy night looking at the beautiful Aurora Borealis.


----------



## Makeupfancy (Dec 12, 2011)

(All pics with flash except the snowflake close-up; no flash to show the snowflakes better.)

This is my rainbow snow lady look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was inspired by.. just pale colors and frosty-looking skin. Kind of like the White Witch from the Lion, the Witch, and the Wardrobe movies. It took me several hours to get it looking the way I wanted and I used a lot of products:

First I used Smashbox Photo Finish Light primer on my face. Then I used a soft synthetic brush to buff foundation all over my face; I used Revlon Colorstay in Ivory for Combination/Oily skin. Next I used another soft synthetic kabuki-type brush to dust highlighter all over my face, concentrating on my nose, cheekbones; I used Butt Naked eyeshadow from BFTE Cosmetics. For rosy cheeks I used Secret Star blush from Darling Girl Cosmetics on the apples of my cheeks. Next I added the yellow and blue on my cheekbones and temples; for the yellow I used Yellow Brick Road eyeshadow from BFTE Cosmetics, and for the blue I used a combination of aqua shadows in my collection, trying to get the right color and opacity. (It mainly ended up being a combination of BFTE "Cornflower" and Darling Girl "Mystique".) I also used Mystique on my eyelids; it's a pale aqua color with pink sheen, so pretty! I also used a little more BFTE "Cornflower" on my outer corner/crease area. Next I used more Butt Naked shadow to highlight heavily all along my browbone to my inner corner/tear duct area, as well as on my eyebrows. Then I applied a Sephora brand white eyeliner pencil along my lower waterline and lashline, winging out at both inner and outer corner. Along there I dusted on a little matte white eyeshadow from my Coastal Scents 88 Palette. After applying false lashes, (Red Cherry #507 with Duo glue), I used a little black liquid liner along my inner lashline because the lashes stopped too abruptly, lol. (Falsies have a hard time fitting to my eye shape  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) Next I took a piece of Scotch tape and used a snowflake shape-puncher to punch a snowflake-shaped hole in the tape; I stuck it on my temples and down along my cheekbones, dabbed on some Glitter Glue from Darling Girl, and patted on NYX "Snow" glitter, using a concentrated amount. I then peeled off the tape and was left with lovely little glittery snowflakes. Using my fluffy synthetic brush and a small soft paintbrush from a craft store, I blended out the colors with more Butt Naked shadow so they would be soft, and also used it to highlight my face a lot because I wanted a really pearly frosty finish to my skin, almost like Data from Star Trek, haha. Finally I used some foundation on my lips and patted more Butt Naked over them to make them sort of blend into my face a little. That's all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've been wanting to do this since the contest was first announced, and I'm glad I finally found time to create my entry. I like how it turned out, to me it's the epitome of a Colorful Winter Wonderland. I would love to place in this contest and win some Sugarpill!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ariana LaSpina (Dec 12, 2011)

My entry was inspired by Mr Heat Miser &lt;3. Most people don't think the colors yellow and orange isn't christmasy but to me it is. I love Mr. Heat Miser when I was a child I love him now as I am an Adult. This is my Colorful Winter Wonderland Look. 
Material list:

My Pretty Zombie mineral eye shadow - Murder
My Pretty zombie mineral eye shadow- Old Bruise
Santee Love all Me Bronzer
Loreal eye liner
 
 
Happy Holidays to Everyone &lt;3


----------



## Geek (Dec 12, 2011)

Once again:

*Just remember that Posts held in moderation will NOT affect your entries




*


> Originally Posted by *Veronies* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Probably a kinda stupid question, but when ever I try to post my pictures a link just shows up in the comment not the picture itself. So, how do I get my pictures to show?


----------



## Veronies (Dec 12, 2011)

For this contest I was inspired by the cover of Perfect by Ellen Hopkins. The colors on the cover just scream winter to me and it's so beautiful. I put Tako all over my lid and put Lumi over it. Then I did a black cut crease and added Poison Plum and Dollipop to it. I put Afterparty underneath my eyes and lined it with liquid liner. I then added fake lashes and used Poison Plum as blush. For my lips I mixed Royal Sugar and Poison Plum with a clear gloss. I filled in my brows with Royal Sugar, Poison Plum, and Afterparty.

Full list of Products:

From Sugarpill:

Poison Plum  

Dollipop 

Afterparty 

Lumi

Tako

Royal Sugar

Liquid liner from E.l.f

Powder foundation from Just Pure Minerals

Lashes from eylure Naturalites #116


----------



## Veronies (Dec 12, 2011)

For this look I was inspired by the cover of Perfect by Ellen Hopkins. The colors of of the cover just scream winter to me and it's so beautiful. I put Tako all over my lid and added Lumi over it. Then I did a black cut crease and added Poison plum and Dollipop to it. I put Afterparty underneath my eye and lined it with liquid liner. I filled in my brows with Royal Sugar, Poison Plum, and Afterparty. I added some fake lashes and used Poison Plum as blush. And for my lips I mixed Royal Sugar and Poison Plum with some clear gloss.


----------



## Princessnjj (Dec 12, 2011)

My Colorful Winter Wonderland was inspired by Christmas Morning, Snow on the ground, the tree all light up with all the different colored lights, glass balls and ornements, and presents under the tree, a child hood game most remember getting on Christmas "candy land!" Its a winter wonder candy land! 

Very fun look, lots of glitter lots of color!

*LIPS*:

NYX: Sparkling Rose

Urban Decay: Lip junkie lip glass

*EYES:*

Primer Potion Urban Decay

NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk all over my lids up to the browbone and on lower water line.

Lower lid inner-corner Macs'/Miss Piggy,

Mid lid-120 palette/pale pink and light pink

Outer lid corner- Urban Decay woodstock

Crease Mac Wonder Woman Blue

Glitters, NYX crystal and cool blue, LA Splash pink delight/Chic.

Eyebrows drawn in and La Splash Sea gold on top

NY eyeliner

La Splash use for base.

Eyelash no name (ebay)

I hope some one can tell me how to fix this!


----------



## Tiffany Morris (Dec 13, 2011)

CandyCane Glitz and Glam  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

 Products i used

A HotTopic Brand White Pencil Eyeliner - on my lids as a base, on lips, and on water line.

Blend Mineral Makeup in a red fine glitter- On lids, and lips

Hottopic brand red liner- on lips.

MicaBella Mineral Makeup- in Zircon (white) -on browbone. Moss (green) - On lids,

NYX super skinny eyeliner marker.

What Inspired me

 The candy cane ornaments i was using as earrings -HAHA (yes they look a tad bit like bacon) I was pullings things out of the shed, and discovered them and i loved the sparkles and i always love contrasting colours, so i went ahead and played around with my makeup since i hadn't done a dramatic look in while  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i hope everyone likes it and good luck to everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Ashly Martinez (Dec 13, 2011)

*"Colorful Winter Wonderland"*

When I saw the the them of this contest, I wasn't sure what I was going to do. See I live in Texas, and it never snows here. It may ice, but it never really snows. I do remember a trip I took to Aurora, Illinois. I was in the fourth grade, in the middle of winter. When I arrived I saw mountains and mountains of snow everywhere. I couldn't believe my eyes, I truly never saw anything as beautiful. We went to the Children's Museum in Chicago, and they were playing a winter show in the middle of downtown. There was this beautiful Winter Princess that came and danced in the show. She had this masquerade masque on and beautiful white clothing. It almost reminded me of Marie Antoinette. I decided to use this as my interpretation of "Colorful Winter Wonderland"*ENJOI*[unfortunately, I do not own any Sugarpill Cosemetics, I do hope to obtain some soon]

*FACE:*

Foundation: _Almay Smart Balance - Light/Medium_

                 _ Face Paint - White [sponge] _



Cheeks:      _Cover Girl Blush - Plum_

Lips:           _L'Oreal Lipstick - Volcano_

*EYES:*

Eyeshadow: _BH Cosmetics 120 Color Pallet 2nd Edition Light Blue/Turquoise/Dark Blue_









Eyelashes: _Silver tipped eyelashes_

Eyeliner:_     Maybeline Gel Liner_

Mascara:    _Cover Girl Lash Blash Fusion /Blackest Black Waterproof_

Stickers: _Sticko "Winter Snowflakes"_





*Directions:* _On a clean face, I applied my foundation adding blush, after I put on white face paint around my eyes to simulate a masque. I then used a bristled sponge and tapped the edges to give the snow look. Then, I put the light blue eyeshadow in the corners of my eyes, and the blended in the turquoise til about mid eye, after added dark blue in the creases of my eyes. Next applied the stickers on my face with a tweezer. Then, I added gel eyeliner and mascara, added the eyelashes and finished with the lipstick._









WITHOUT EYELASHES





"Different Lighting"


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi folks! Hopefully these images will help you post your images into your entry.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If you have any questions please feel free to PM any one of us moderators.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Inserting an image(s) to your post. 
When you reply to a post or create a new post at the top of the text field you should see this toolbar. If you do not either click on the arrow at the top right to expand. If you still do not see the toolbar please try a different browser. 



Click on this icon (

) in the tool bar to insert an image.
A popup will prompt you to either upload an image from your desktop or import from a website. 





Hit submit and your image will show up in your post.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Make sure to hit OK to make your post or reply to a post.

If you're curious about the rest of the icons next to the insert image. The one next to the image post is to import a Youtube video, the one next to that is to add file attachments. The one that looks like a quote mark is just that - to quote someone. The one that looks like a little talk bubble is for spoilers and it'll hide your text once posted.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Like this:

See this is a spoiler tag.
Hope this helps! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Babealicious (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the look, smell and flavor of candy canes. And I also adore the beauty of snowflakes--so I created this look with a fun twist inspired by both of them. =)

To create this look, first I primed my eyes with Sephora Collection "Tricks of the Trade" Eye Primer. I then used Sugarpill's pressed shadow in Tako under my brow, on my lid and underneath my lower lashes. I added big chunky glitter on top of the white shadow. (If I were to do this again--I would need to use more primer--the glitter started flaking off a lot after the photo.) I then lined above my upper lash line with: Jordana white liquid eyeliner, (wet) Sugarpill's pressed eyeshadow in Love+, and Maybelline's Ultra liquid liner in black. Mascara'd up my lashes with Revlon Lash Fantasy, and lined my lower waterline with Prestige's white eyeliner pencil.

Hope you love my Colorful Winter Wonderland look and are inspired by it! &lt;3

Love,
Angela





mod edit: excess links removed per forum rules.


----------



## Babealicious (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the look, smell and flavor of candy canes. And I also adore the beauty of snowflakes--so I created this look with a fun twist inspired by both of them. =)

To create this look, first I primed my eyes with Sephora Collection "Tricks of the Trade" Eye Primer. I then used Sugarpill's pressed shadow in Tako under my brow, on my lid and underneath my lower lashes. I added big chunky glitter on top of the white shadow. (If I were to do this again--I would need to use more primer--the glitter started flaking off a lot after the photo.) I then lined above my upper lash line with: Jordana white liquid eyeliner, (wet) Sugarpill's pressed eyeshadow in Love+, and Maybelline's Ultra liquid liner in black. Mascara'd up my lashes with Revlon Lash Fantasy, and lined my lower waterline with Prestige's white eyeliner pencil.

Hope you love my Colorful Winter Wonderland look and are inspired by it! &lt;3

Love,
Angela

www.facebook.com/MostBabealicious
www.themakeupbee.com/user_Angela-J_2106
www.beautylish.com/MostBabealicious
www.etsy.com/shop/AngelicConcepts
www.facebook.com/AngelicConcepts


----------



## Skye Perrigo (Dec 13, 2011)

When I think of Winter Wonderland I think of snow and the holidays. I wanted a look that wasn't too festive, because after all, Christmas isn't the only holiday during winter. Originally I was thinking icy blues and whites. But, I live for color, so I needed to added some soft purples and pinks. I also wanted to do something dramatic. Where's the fun in doing an everyday look... I used mostly MAC colors, and some HIP by Loreal. I used a small stiff brush for the dark blue, blending a tad out. And for the rest I used a slightly fluffy brush for blending. And the gems reminded me of little snowflakes. Just wanted to have fun with it and try something new


----------



## Laura Robinson (Dec 13, 2011)

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 
Since I'm down under and our winter is in the middle of the year and nowhere near Christmas time, when there is snow and Christmas decorations to inspire, I was inspired by our beautiful winter sunsets.


----------



## Kota Kitty Wade (Dec 13, 2011)

Here is my "Snow Fairy" winter look! I used two different types of glitter to create a gradient effect that reminded me of snow falling out of the sky.

I used a pale foundation and very pale powder to achieve a snowy face, with rosy cheeks, because being out in the cold always gives you a bit of red in the face!

I kept the lips a peachy neutral so they wouldn't take away from the eyes. I kept the eyelids neutral with just a primer, so the focus stays on the "snowy" glitter.

To complete the look, I wore a white fur vest!

The overall look is inspired by a mixture of winter and fairies, because winter feels so magical to me!


----------



## Slinkycats (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey Everyone! Merry Christmas and a Happy HoHo to you all! All the entries are fabulous I must say and I have no idea how the winners will be picked with such great looks! Good Luck Everyone!

Ok so my inspiration actually comes from two of the Stop Motion Christmas TV Specials Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer and The Year Without A Santa Claus. These tv specials are very ingrained in me as I have watched them every year since I was a baby... so like 34 yrs now lol! I love the other Christmas Specials too but my inspiration comes from these two specifically. The top half of my face is inspired by the Silver and Gold song and musical number about Yukon Corneilius in Rudolph as he is obsessed with Silver and Gold, the icicles/cracked ice look is from Snow Meiser in The Year without A Santa Claus and then of course the bright white sparkling snow and snowflakes in the Winter  AND the Abombinal Snow Monster in Rudolph. The giant snowflake on my forehead is in gold and kinda hard to see, but it is there. My lips and bottom jaw are inspired by Heat Meiser in The Year WIthout a Santa, Rudolph's signature Red nose and the Abombinal Snow Monster's Red mouth.... THe Gold dots are representing the fawn colours of the reindeer in both specials. Kinda weird I know but that is what inspired me. There is also sparkles galore in green, purple, white and then shimmery white and gold powder on top of everything to make everything have a really nice sheen. I will give a list of products I used but I used so much all over my face and in multiple uses on my face its hard to say exactly what everything was for. I used two different cameras and couldn't really get a good pic of the sparkle but you get the idea.

Products:

NYX HD Foundation Primer; Loreal True Match Liquid Foundation W1 Porcelain; Spirit Professional No-Smudge White Cream Makeup; NYX HD Eyeshadow Primer; NYX JEP Milk; NYX The Carribean Collection 5 Eyeshadow 05 I Dream of St. John; NYX Glitter Cream Pallet 03 Utopia; Rimmel Glam Eyes Glam Ice EyeShadow; LA Splash Mineral Eyesparkle and Glitter Las Vegas &amp; Gelee D'arctique; Lit Cosmetic's Beach Baby S2; Eye Kandy Cosmetics Marshmallow Sugar, Sour Apple &amp; Gumball; OCC Lip Tar in Banjee; Sephora Eyeshadow geisha kiss n80; Elizabeth Arden Shimmer Powder Nude Shimmer; Rimmel Stay Matte Natural Mineral Pressed Powder 001 Transparent.


----------



## GlitterGirlC (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> This is my iterpretation of a Colorful Winter Wonderland. For me, the most beautiful thing I know about the winter months, is the sparkly, magical night sky, filled with gorgeous stars!



Thatâ€™s mainly what inspired me to do this look. The other thing is the imagination of Santa Claus crossing this winter sky, at night. As you can see I used the colors red, black and white on my eyes, which represents Santa Claus. I aslo wanted the lips to match with that. To add some sparkle to the look I used glitter to create the stars. I thought that since the theme was a Colorful Winter Wonderland, the stars could be in many different, Christmassy colors!



​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ How I did it:


I started off by applying a primer, foundation and concealer to my forhead and set this with a loose powder.
I applied an eye primer to my lids and up to my eye brows.
Then I covered my entire lid with a red eyeshadow and brought it a little bit higher than my crease.
Cut the crease with a black colored eyeshadow.
From each side of the eye, I created a soft line with a grey eyeshadow, up to the hairline. By doing this I outlined where I wanted the black â€œskyâ€ to go.
I placed stickers of stars in many different sizes in between these two grey lines.
After that I followed the grey line on the outside of the eye, with a black eyeshadow and filled in the space with the stars, with the same color.
I used a grey eyeshadow to blend the black toward the inner part of the forhead, to create a smooth transition to the skin color.
I removed the stickers and filled in the empty space with a white pencil liner, using a small, pointed brush.
I Applied a glitterbase over the white.

With a small, angled brush I used loose glitter in different colors and applied it over the glitterbase.

Applied a silver glitter liner close to my upper lash line and winged it out. I Put some loose silver glitter on top of this line.

Created an even smaler line with a black liquid liner and winged it out twice, like it shows in the photo.

In the little gap between the two black, winged out lines, I applied a white base. I set it with a white eyeshadow.

I filled in my upper â€“ and lower waterline with a black eye pencil and set it with a black eyeshadow.

I smudged some black along the lower lash line.

Applied mascara and false lashes and the eyes were done.

Then I removed all glitter fallouts from my face with tape and makeup remover.

I applied primer, foundation and powder to the rest of my face.

I used a matte, rosy pink blush and a matte highlight.

After that, I contoured my face.

For the lips, I started off by outlining them with a red lip pencil and filled them in with this pencil.

I applied a red lipstick in the same color as the lip pencil.

To make them look sharp and perfect, I went over the edges of my lips, with a concealer.

All done!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


To see a list of the products I used, visit my blog: www.glittergirlc.wordpress.com   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I had a lot of fun doing this look and I hope you like it! &lt;3


----------



## medicinedoll (Dec 13, 2011)

First I put on fondation/primer. I then put Hard candy's "snow cone" eye shadow all over lid. On the middle of the lid I used Sugarpill's "afterparty" &amp; "dollipop" And on the outside crease Sugarpill's "Goldilux" I used Sugarpill's "Lumi" on inner eye + highlight on eyebrows For cheeks I also used Sugarpill's "dollipop" For lips I used Lime Crime's "Countessa Flourescent," and Hard Candy lipgloss "Life preserver" I used Rimmel's sexy curves for mascara Lined the botton lash line w/ Nyx "Milk" Of course applied my fake lashes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   This look is inspired by Pink christmas trees! but a little bit of snow! I call it "Rainbow Holiday" I think lumi as a highlight on the cheeks, and eyebrows really put that sparkley/ice affect but the pink pulled off the colorful holiday theme.


----------



## LadycrowX (Dec 13, 2011)

One of my favorite things about winter is when the night comes and the stars are out, the drive home in the snow is beautiful and I love seeing all the colorful lights. This looks is inspired by the beautiful colors at night. I used purple and blue as the transition from day to night as well as white for snow, I also used glitter as the holiday lights on the houses and trees.









_*Eyes:*_
Nyx Milk Jumbo Pencil​ Glamour Doll Eyes Control Freak Primer​ Glamour Doll Eyes Disco White
Glamour Doll Eyes Recruit
Glamour Doll Eyes Chelsey​ Glamour Doll Eyes Dolly​ Glamour Doll Eyes Hollywood

MAC Fascinating Kohl Pencil
Illamasqua Cake Liner in Mislead
Lashem Double Trouble Mascara

_*Face*__*:*_

MAC Fashion Frenzy Blush​ Purminerals 4-1 Pressed Mineral Makeup Porcelain​  ​ _*Lips:*_
MAC Viva Glam Gaga 1

MAC Clear Lipgloss

http://www.ladycrowx.blogspot.com/


----------



## Braiden86 (Dec 13, 2011)

My entry for the "Colorful Winter Wonderland" contest...

This look was inspired by cold, snowy, winter nights...plus a little dramatic liner never killed anyone!

     This inspired me to embrace my pale a** skin and play it up more with white eyeshadow.

      "Embrace the odd, embrace the odd, embrace the odd..."





I used:

 - Maybelline fit me fountation and concealer

 - Maybelline eyeshadow in Vanilla

 - NYX Jumbo eye pencil in Cottage Cheese

 - Sephora Liquid Eyeliner in Black

 - NYX For your eyes only palette in Smokey Eyes

 - Revlon lipstick in Pink Sugar

 - MAC lipstick in Viva Glam Gaga


----------



## Machiavellist (Dec 13, 2011)

First contest for me! Sorry for the bad quality of the photos, my camera broke and all I had available at the moment was my webcam.
So, for this wintertime look I got inspiration from nature. I pictured huge dark green forests in stark contrast with the white of the snow.
I thought about clear lakes, and the feathery wings of a snowy owl. I wanted to do a kinda ethnic makeup and this is what I came up with.
I used Bottega Verde Wet&amp;Dry foundation in a shade darker than my usual color to enhance the "wild" effect of this look, gaining a slightly tanned skin colour (I'm so pale, ugh)
The eyeshadows are all from my 88 colours eyeshadow palette (shimmer) by Zoeva. I used dark green, turquoise, cyclamen, white and dark silver touches for the "feathers"
Both the gel eyeliner and the mascara are from Essence, the dusty rose lipstick is once again from Bottega Verde.
I wear circle lenses in black. They're bigger than my real eyes, as you can see in my last photo.
Hope you liked!


----------



## Dannigirl (Dec 13, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *LauraJean396* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was inspired for this look because when I think of winter I think of warm browns and wood for the fireplace (eyes makeup).  I also think of bright red shades like the color of Santa's Red coat and pants.  This look might be classic but I feel like it is original because I made the eyes a focus as well as the lips.  I enjoy making older trends modern or current and I believe the lashes I chose was a nice twist on an old modern classic.  I love Sugarpill cosmetics! &lt;3​  ​
> 
> ...


I love this look! Winter nailed!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sorry to hijack but I couldn't help it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## VictoriaHammond (Dec 13, 2011)

When I think of a Winter Wonderland I think of snow and snowflakes, but colourwise I think bright baby blues, silvers, and lots of glitter. Since this is a colourful Winter Wonderland look I used the festive red lip to add the "Colour" factor to it.

Products I used

NYX Eyebrow Pencil in Taupe

NXY Matte White and sparkly Silver Eyeshadow from the Ultra Chic Pallette (Browbone, Tearducts)

NYX Matte Baby Blue Eyeshadow in Cool Blue (Lid, Inner Lower Lashline)

NYX Matte Dark Blue Eyeshadow from the I Dream of St. Lucia Pallette (Crease, Outer Lower Lashline)

NYX Liquid Eyeliner in Black (Top Lashline)

Bonnebelle Eye Definer White Pencil Liner in Glow (Waterline, snowflakes on my cheek)

Annabelle GLITTERAMA Silver Liquid Eyeliner in Plutonium (Lower Lashline)

Glittery Silver Halloween Fake Eyelashes from Wall Mart

Self Stick Skin Jewels from Clair's (Inner Corners, centre of snowflakes)

Lancome Doll Lashes Mascara in So Black!

Sally Henson Natural Beauty Inspired by Carmindy Cream Blush in Beaming

Maybelline Line Stylist Lip Liner in Red

Maybelline Lipstick in Very Cherry


----------



## Nikki Kopchu (Dec 13, 2011)

*I really wanted to do a candy cane look using bright colors and when i think of winter i think of christmas! I was diagnosed with Cancer in 09 and Makeup has brought me so much joy and brightened my spirits and Ive loved makeup ever since! Hope u guys enjoy this*


----------



## rosemegant (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the classic "Santa" colors. My face used to light up as a kid whenever I opened Santas gifts! My look is basicly based on that! 

So Unfortunately I didn't use any sugarpill cosmetics in this look but I am getting some from Santa this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And for the next contest i will be ready! 

I primed my lids with an eyeshadow base and then covored my whole lid with the white in my BellaBallissima pallette. I then traced my waterline with my white annabelle liner and carefully lined my whole eye with my Loose Red powder from Faces. Mascara: OnebyOne and i covered my lashes with green sparkles (which you cant really see all too well in the pictures) and for my lips ( I dont have a picture) but I used my Revlon: Just Bitten lip stain in "Gothic" which is a really bright red &lt;3 I hope you like it!






xoxox 

Rose-Megan &lt;3


----------



## rosemegant (Dec 13, 2011)

I love the classic "Santa" colors. My face used to light up as a kid whenever I opened Santa's gifts! My look is basically based on that!

So Unfortunately I didn't use any sugarpill cosmetics in this look but I am getting some from Santa this year  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And for the next contest i will be ready!

I primed my lids with an eyeshadow base and then covered my whole lid with the white in my BellaBallissima palette. I then traced my waterline with my white annabelle liner and carefully lined my whole eye with my Loose Red powder from Faces. Mascara: OnebyOne and i covered my lashes with green sparkles (which you cant really see all too well in the pictures) and for my lips ( I don't have a picture) but I used my Revlon: Just Bitten lip stain in "Gothic" which is a really bright red &lt;3 I hope you like it!

xoxox
Rose-Megan &lt;3


----------



## pumpkin84 (Dec 13, 2011)

This is the look i came up with ^____^. When i think of Colorful Winter Wonderland it makes me think of the cold and sparkles ^^ the colors that best represent that to me are blue, purple, white and LOTS 'O SPARKLE ^_____^ I had a LOT of fun doing this look (altho i had a near tradjedy with my OCC eyeshadow o____O thankfully i saved most of it! phew!!)​ Anywho, below is what i used to achieve this look ^___^​  ​ 
FACE BASE
           Murad Matte Face Primer​            MAC Studio Scuplt Foundation​            MAC Concealer pot​            MAC Studio Fix powder​  ​ 
FACE COLOR
           OCC Cavu Blue​            Sugarpill Poison Plum​            White Sparkle Dust (all over face)​            Rhinestones​  ​ 
EYES        
           Lime Crime Candy Eyed Primer (on eyes only)​            Sugarpill Poison Plum (crease &amp; eyebrows)​            Sugarpill Tako​            UD black sparkle e/s​            Wet &amp; Wild Mega Sparkle glitter (didnt really show up in pics ::sad face:  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​            Wet &amp; Wild liquid eyeliner​            Nyx white eyeliner​            MUFE Diamond Powder (purple)​            Liquid Sugar (for glitter)​            Glitter Eyelashes for top &amp; bottom​  ​ 
LIPS
          Lime Crime Candy Eyed Primer​           MAC Avalanche eyeshadow​           Sugarpill Paperdoll​  ​ What i did first (after i applied my primer, foundation, concealer and powder) was tape off where i wanted the V on my forehead (which is seriously easier said that done! took me FOREVER to get it where i wanted it haha) Then i started with the OCC Cavu Blue on the top part of my face. i then blended Sugarpill Poison plum right under the blue, then dusted the white sparkle dust all over for the sparkly/shiney look.​  ​ Once i was done with the major part of my face i started on my eyes. I applied my Lime Crime Primer first. I then put Sugarpill Tako all over and under my eye. After that i started on the Sugarpill Poison Plum cut crease and blended a little of Urban Decay's black sparkle eyeshadow in the outer crease. i then applied Liquid Sugar on my eyelid over Sugarpill Tako and applied the Wet &amp; Wild Mega sparkle glitter and MUFE Diamond Powder in purple which didn't really show in the pics. Then i added black liner to the top lid and Nyx white liner to my waterline. i then added the eyelashes, colored in my eyebrows with Sugarpill Poison Plum and added rhinestones to my face.​  ​ For my lips i applied Lime Crime primer, then MAC Crystal Avalance e/s and a little Sugarpill Paperdoll in the middle ^__^​  ​ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​  ​ 

​


----------



## GIGI0547 (Dec 13, 2011)

[SIZE=medium]When I think of wonderland I think about whites, blues, and all the other cool toned colors. But when I hear colorful I automatically think of a rainbow. So Since I didnâ€™t want to get too crazy with all the different colors, I just incorporated colors would look good with the original â€œwonderlandâ€ thought. (which to me where the purples &amp; pinks) I Used Rhinestones on my brows to signify the crystalization/sparkles an orginal snowflake would have. And the odd candy cane lips came into play because you only see candy canes once a yearâ€¦ which is winter. =)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]For most of the look i used a Miss Rose palette my mom had brought back from her trip to Dubai. But on the lid i used a white from a sorme palette i had recieved at school. I then blended 3 different blues from the miss rose palette starting from the lightest to darkest. i cut the crease with a purple loreal hip eyeliner and as i did with the lid i used a light pink on the inner part and blended it with 2 other purples (from light to darkest) and for the highlight i used the lightest shimmery shadow from the wet &amp; wilds vanity palette. I went with the same white as the lid for my under lid and blended it with a pink and transitioned it to purple. ( i do have pink &amp; purple glitter on there too but you cant really tell) for the eyebrows i just glued on some rhinestones with eyelash glue. The blush is actually a pink eyeshadow i used and just dusted a bit of glitter to give it more sparkle. And for the lips i used a white and red liner to outline the candy cane look and jus threw red and Clear gloss to give it a shimmer.. i usually never have time to do stuff like this on a daily basis to i had a fun with it! =)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]

[/SIZE]


----------



## OllyMoe (Dec 13, 2011)

I had so much fun with this look!

What inspired me for the "Colorful Winter Wonderland Look" was Snow, Icicles, and Fairies. 

I wanted to make this look InSaNe and CrAzY and CoLoRfUl and ShImMeRy and SpArKlY!
 

**

To Create This Look:

~ I of course primed my eyes (using ELF's Cosmetics Eye Primer) to prevent creasing,

~ I then applied Lumi (from Sugarpill) all over my lid, up to my brow bone, and to the outside of my brow. 

~ The next thing I did was mix Starling (from Sugarpill) with (ELF's Costmetics) Liner Sealer and traced curly and straight icicles coming down from my eyes. 

~ I applied Lumi (from Sugarpill) again, to the bottom of the icicles to give it more of a shimmery glow.

~ I then brought lines up from my icicles to the corner of my eye (by the tear duct) To the outer edge of my eye and made a straight line Using Starling (from Sugarpill.)

~ I made an thick line for eyeliner with Starling (from Sugarpill) as well.

~ After that I took Weekender from Sugarpill and mixed that with( ELF's Cosmetics) Liner Sealer and applied that over the thick line I made with Starling (from Sugarpill.)

~ I took Weekender (from Sugarpill) all the way up to my brow bone, and made a curved line. filling in my lid with Weekender (from Sugarpill) over the Lumi.

~ Then I took Lumi (from Sugarpill) and blended it into Weekender (from Sugarpill) up by my brow bone.

~ Then I took (NYX Glitter Mania) in White and applied it to my temples and the upper parts of my icicles.  I also applied this glitter on top of a clear gloss on my lips.

~ Then I applied false eyelashes from (ELF Cosmetics) with my (DUO) Lash Adhesive.

**

Products Used:

~ Starling from Sugarpill

~ Lumi from Sugarpill

~ Weakender from Sugarpill

~ Eye Primer and Liner Sealer from ELF's Cosmetics

~ DUO Lash Adhesive

~ Flirty Eyelash Palette in Pink (ones with glitter) from ELF's Cosmetics

~ Glitter Mania in White from NYX

~ Liplicious Tasty Lip Color (clear side) from Bath &amp; Body Works









I Really Wish I Could Have Gotten Better Quality Photos.


----------



## Amanda Curtis (Dec 13, 2011)

When i think of a Colorful Winter Wonderland I'm inspired by lots of sparkle, glitter, blues, silvers and purple. i love ice and snow and the look i created I was going for a Broken Ice Girl look. i saw a picture of broken ice and i thought it would be really awesome to incorporate it into my look. Actually the "cracked ice" look was an inspiration for all of the looks i came up for this contest. i hope you all like it ^__^ this was actually the third look i tried out for this contest of the Colorful Winter Wonderland.

*I used Liquid Sugar from Eye Kandy Cosmetics to apply the glitter​ Face:​ i already had my regular face makeup on (MAC Studiofix Foundation and MAC Mineralize pressed powder​ i used MAC eyeshadow in White Frost and a Sephora brand white shimmer eyeshadow and Sugarpill Tako​ i used Tarte eyeshadow in The True Death on my forehead along with Sugarpill Afterparty and Eye Kandy Cosmetics Glitter in Shock Tart​  ​ Eyebrows:​ Laura Mercier eyebrow pencil​ Tarte eyeshadow in Legend​ *Eye Kandy glitter in Shock Tart​ *Micabella Cosmetic Glitter in G 216 Purple​  ​ Eyes:​ Tarte Eyeshadow in Legend​ MAC eyeshadow in Deep Truth​ MAC eyeshadow in Freshwater​ MAC eyeshadow in White frost​ MAC eyeshadow in Brill​ *Micabella Cosmetic Glitter in G 216 Purple​  ​ Cheeks:​ Sugarpill Afterparty​ Sugarpill Dollipop​  ​ "Ice Crack":​ MAC liquid eyeliner in Boot Black​  ​ Lips:​ MAC Select Moisture Cover Up in NW15​ MAC eyeshadow in White Frost​ White Pixie Sparkle i bought from Hottopic years ago​ Micabella Cosmetic Glitter in G 216 Purple​ MAC Lipglass clear color​  ​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ 

​ I already had my regular makeup on from the day so first i used White Frost, Sephora white eyeshadow and Sugarpill Tako all over my face, neck and chest. Then i applied The True Death from Tarte to my forehead and used Eye Kandy Shock Tart with the Liquid Sugar. Next i worked on my eyebrows by adding Tarte's Legend and then using a little Liquid Sugar from Eye Kandy to my brush i dipped it into Eye Kandy Shock Tart and Micabella Purple glitter. Then after i started applying eyeshadow around my eyes using MAC Deep Truth and Tarte Legend from my eyebrow down past my eyes and blended out. then i used MAC Freshwater and MAC Brill and MAC White Frost. After that i added Sugarpill Afterparty and Sugarpill Dollipop to the outside crease and under my bottom lash line and again used Eye Kandy Liquid Sugar to add Micabella Purple glitter. This was followed by my Boot Black eyeliner. Then i used Sugarpill Afterparty, MAC Freshwater and Sugarpill Dollipop and swiped them over my cheek bones. Next i worked on the lip color by first adding my MAC concealer and then used MAC eyeshadow in White Frost. then i used my MAC lipglass and then dabbed my lips with the Eye Kandy Shock Tart and Micabella Purple glitters. I finished the look by adding my eyelashes i purchased from a wig store called The Wig. i used DUO Clear-White eyelash glue to attach both pairs of eyelashes.

i hope you like my look and thanks a bunch for hosting this contest, i really enjoyed it!!! &lt;3​


----------



## cynthialo305 (Dec 14, 2011)

*sweet wonderland ....basically when i think of a winter wonderlani think of colors and candy ,willy wonka is my motivation of creating this look ,i even incorperated real candy on the corner of my lip, its fun ,edgy and dramatic , i hope i achived the look this colorful winter won*rland


----------



## melonmint (Dec 14, 2011)

When I thought of a "Colourful Winter Wonderland" my mind went straight to the chunky multi-coloured decorative string lights. I kind of wanted to emulate that in my eyeshadow, with the white base and multi-coloured blotches of pink, green, yellow, and blue (Lime Crime's Top Hattie, Abracadabra, Shoe Addict, Circus Girl, and Mischief Managed - Siren as a liner). For the cheeks I wanted a flushed look, like I had been out in the cold for a while(Benefit's Benetint). I added the lashes for a pixie-like look, and the red glitter lips are just for fun! :]


----------



## Kat Danger K (Dec 14, 2011)

1) When I think colourful winter wonderland I think frozen yet shiny. Frozen but beautiful still but less life like. My inspiration came from a picture of frozen grapes and then I started thinking of my childhood and experiencing winter in 2 different climates. I grew up in uzbekistan and while winters do happen they are generally pretty warm (maybe 0 at lowest) on a nice winter and snow happens there really rare. If it happens, it happens it doesn't stay long. So I decided to incorporate sunshine and brightness when I think of back home and winter and how colourful and sunny and yet still pleasant it was to enjoy that. I decided to use orange, yellow eyeshadows to place in my look  and blush (detailed products used below). When I think of previous winters in Canada it's snow everywhere and it's cold yet there is a certain beauty in it, yet it can also have beauty and shine but a more silvery/bluer undertones. I decided to use blue/silver/white in order to establish a harsh winter but also a beautiful frozen environment. With the lipstick I tried to separate my face into 2 poles as well, the red Uzbekistan and the dark purple Canada.While winter can be harsh there is 2 different poles of what it can look like.

2) Of course lots of blending and mixing

Products used:

Orange sunshine side:

Cheeks:

(Started from the orange eyeshadow by spreading it on my cheek and then blending in the yellow eyeshadow using

a blush brush, then mixing it annabelle blush to complete the look)

Orange eyeshadow from sephora palette (collection's edition)

Yellow eyeshadow on a darker side from the same palette

Annabelle blush - number 18

Eyes:

(started from the orange eyeshadow, went into the red and topped it with yellow then blend!)

makeup forever matte eyeshadow in:

red, yellow (numbers at the back rubbed off)

lancome eyeshadow tester palette:

glitter orange brown

Lips:

(Separate the lips for each pole)

Smashbox Photofinish lipstick: Legendary

Frost side:

Cheeks:

(Began with powder and covered myself white, mixed in the grey with a blush brush and continued to stroke across the skin,

started to add the light blue and the medium blue and started to blend the 3 eyeshadows)

Graftobian powder (theatrical makeup)

ben nye eyeshadow duo: light blue and medium blue

makeup forever eyeshadow: 144 (or grey)

Eyes:

(Started from the 144, followed by metallic grey and topped with ivory slipper for a glow, then blend)

makeup forever: 144

lancome palette 4 tranquility: metallic grey

estee lauder pure colour eyeshadow: ivory slipper

Lips:

(did the other side of the lips)

Smashbox Photofinish Lipstick: Glamorous


----------



## macytron (Dec 14, 2011)

My look was inspired by twinkling Christmas lights  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please forgive the poor photo quality, I am currently without camera and had to use my webcam.

I used OCC's loose eyeshadow in Auric on the lids, an ELF eyeshadow in the crease, theBalm's Promiscuous Pearl for the highlight under the brow and in the inner corner, Urban Decay loose eyeshadow in Protest on the upper and lower lash line, and Hot Topic black eyeliner on the upper and lower waterline.  I used a Clinique mascara.

On my lips, I used Tarte's LipSurgence lip tint in Lust.

I used an ELF blush on my cheeks and again, theBalm's Promiscuous Pearl as a cheek highlight.

Thanks so much for this opportunity!  I've never been able to afford Sugarpill and hope that I get the chance to try it out!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KillerBunny (Dec 14, 2011)

My inspiration for this look came from those fruit flavored candycanes. They always seemed to be on the tree at my grandmothers house, but no one ever ate them haha.. The lips also remind me of wrapping paper, and peeling all those snowflakes off my face was about as much fun as tearing open gifts! I wanted to do something that was "wintery" and then incorporate something that made the winter time into a wonderland of sorts, which was fond memories of Christmas gatherings with my family.

For this look, I applied foundation/bases etc for makeup, then started on the lid color putting a primer, a white base, then a shimmery base and covered it with white eyeshadow. I did the same for my brow highlight. Then I cut the crease and put on some dramatic liner. Once that was all blended and even, I took some snowflakes off the garland on my Christmas tree and applied them to my eyebrows. I applied a little bit of blush, some false eyelashes to the top of my eyes and the bottom of the liner, and glued tiny snowflake gems on the inner corners of the liner. After the face and eyes were done, I started on the lips, filling them in with a white pencil eyeliner, and used some Kryolan aqua colors for the stripes. I added a pink/blue duo-chrome highlight at the end, but sadly it didn't translate well into the pictures.


----------



## macytron (Dec 14, 2011)

My look was inspired by twinkling Christmas lights  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Please forgive the poor photo quality, I am currently without camera and had to use my webcam.

I used OCC's loose eyeshadow in Auric on the lids, an ELF eyeshadow in the crease, theBalm's Promiscuous Pearl for the highlight under the brow and in the inner corner, Urban Decay loose eyeshadow in Protest on the upper and lower lash line, and Hot Topic black eyeliner on the upper and lower waterline.  I used a Clinique mascara.

On my lips, I used Tarte's LipSurgence lip tint in Lust.

I used an ELF blush on my cheeks and again, theBalm's Promiscuous Pearl as a cheek highlight.

Thanks so much for this opportunity!  I've never been able to afford Sugarpill and hope that I get the chance to try it out!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Yadiolveramua (Dec 14, 2011)

I realize that this is a very colorful look for winter, but i believe that our passion for makeup inspires us to  do anything at anytime. Makeup dares us to be different and unique! This look was inspired by winter in California... where i live we never really get any snow, but we have been getting lots of rain. Today as I looked out my window I saw the most beautiful sight. Among  the  rain filled dark clouds, there were two beautiful rainbows right next to each other.. I was so inspired to  do this look.It represents my winter. I hope my winter is filled with many more beautiful rainbows and less stormy days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />













           I first started out by priming my lids with concealer. I then used mary kays cream shadow in brushed copper on my inner corners as a base. I then put a yellow gold on my inner corners and then used an orange gold from the inner corners to the middle of my lids. I then used nyx jumbo eye pencil in milk as a base for the brighter colors.I then used dollipop by  sugarpill  on the middle of my lid and blended it in toward the gold color, and the gold color onto the pink. For my outer corner i used midori by sugarpill and blended it inwards. for my browbone I used tako and blended!! I then put a gold glitter all over the lid and used ud eyeliner in  ransom and macs eyeliner in float on by for my inner lid. Fake lashes, mascara, and done! For lips I used nabi's hot pink lipliner and macs lipgloss. for cheeks I also used dollipop!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all done


----------



## Chiara Sodano (Dec 14, 2011)

hi! my inspiration is from the snow queens i love this make up because i'ts colorful and remind me the snow and the sky in beautiful winter days  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i used sugarpill  afterparty - tako for the base then starling tiara and lumi loose eyeshadow

then maybelline mascara and liquid liner


----------



## harajukugirlfl (Dec 14, 2011)

Colorful Winter Wonderland to me says a LOT more to me than just color... I thought of being slightly mischeivious under the mistletoe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> after all, it's necessary to warm up after coming in from the cold wonderland!!

i went with green, grey, black, and gold in this look.  getting a kiss under the mistletoe by the special someone you have your eye on is worth more than gold!

i used:

urban decay primer potion original

urban decay cream shadow in weeds

urban decay naked palette dark horse shadow for brow fill-in.

urban decay loose pigment protest over weeds. protest is a beautiful dark green color with multicolor shimmer.

blended gunmetal from urban decay naked palette and darkened with creep also from naked palette.

above the smoky blended area, i used the body needs pigment in Ra. Ra goes up to my brow, and there is a small amount of highlight color (urban decay virgin)  near my brow and also to inner tear duct area for highlight. i lined my waterline with urban decay 24/7 liner in dime. i then used an urban decay liquid liner in smog and used Ra to set the liner. under my lower lashes, i have dime and ra.

i finished off my eyes with some mascara, then set with urban decay's all night spray.

i would love to have some sugarpill colors to add to my collection!


----------



## stacey makeup (Dec 14, 2011)

Finally I've did it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so excited to take part on this contest....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, I was inspired by a winter night walk... with all those lights... so beautiful...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've used mostly my 120 palette 1st edition, one MAC e/s, which was White Frost, Cheyenne's Designs makeup, BB Cream Super Hot Pink, NYX Jumbo in Milk, Red Cherry lashes and some foils for my eyebrows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope you'll like it!

Wish good luck to all the contestants, many many amazing works here...


----------



## stacey makeup (Dec 14, 2011)

Finally I've did it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I was so excited to take part on this contest....  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So, I was inspired by a winter night walk... with all those lights... so beautiful...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I've used mostly my 120 palette 1st edition, one MAC e/s, which was White Frost, Cheyenne's Designs makeup, BB Cream Super Hot Pink, NYX Jumbo in Milk, Red Cherry lashes and some foils for my eyebrows  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hope you'll like it!

Wish good luck to all the contestants, many many amazing works here...


----------



## Geek (Dec 14, 2011)

We've decided to EXTEND this content another week!  Now the contest will end on Dec 22nd at 10PM PACTIME


----------



## ldylushess (Dec 14, 2011)

My Entry is based off of a Christmas Display that I saw... it was a set of White Christmas Trees with beautiful blue, purple and pink lights that illuminated them. It encompassed such beauty and colorful spirit. This inspired me to create a look both bright with a bit of whimsy.







This is what I used:

Face:

- Mally Poreless Primer

- Mac Studio Sculpt Foundation

- Mac Studio Fix Powder

- Mac Cream Colour Base White

- Mac White as Snow Dazzledust (for Highlight)

Cheeks:

- MAC Magenta Madness Pigment

- Mac White as Snow Dazzledust (for Highlight)

- NYX Disco Glitter

Eyes:

- Mac Cream Colour Base White

- BH 120 Palette V2 (All over lid- various colors)

- MAC Liquidlast liner

- Mac Kohl Liner- Carbon

- Shu Uemura Lashes

- Ebay Bottom lashes

- NYX Cottage Cheese Pencil (for highlight)

- NYX Electric Blue Pencil (for brows)

- Too Faced Drunk Dial (for Brows)

Lips:

- Kat Von D Backstage Bambi

- Chanel Glossimer Spark

And of course my cutesy pink Hello Kitty Hoodie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FakeEYelashez (Dec 14, 2011)

My winter inspiration is the icy driveaway and cold weather.. Not my favorite time of year, but a fun look to create. I used a white primer to make the eyeshadow brighter. i used white for my corners and for brow shadow. Then on my lid i blended a light blue and put  it half way to my brow. then i blended light pink into the blue close to brow making  tad bit of purple high;ight... and added the light blue under my eyes with black liner on top and bottom.. And added some lashes.. Pink blush on the cheeks.. And pink lip liner and lipstick..


----------



## annacavalie (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey Guys, this is my first post! Haha. My inspiration was honestly Winter Fantasy Barbie. Beautiful pink cheeks, wide eyes, blue/ purple eyeshadow, and blaaack lashes.

I used Benefit's POREfessional Primer

Make Up For Ever Mat Velvet Plus Foundation mixed with white halloween creme color

Ben Nye white pressed powder

MAC skinfinish in Soft and Gentle

NARS blush in Mata Hari

NYX Trio in Aquamarine

Estee Lauder Pure Color in Amethyst

Lancome Hypnose mascara

MAC Fluidline in Blacktrack and Midnight Blues

Chanel Eyebrow trio

Fresh Sugar Rose Tinted lipbalm

Ulta white eyeshadow single to recreate 'snow'

Tresemme Dry Shampoo to neutralize my red hair


----------



## ChemicalMakeup (Dec 14, 2011)

Everyone's entries look soooo awesome! Everyday I've see something else posted that I would never think of. So I know I don't have a chance at winning but I thought I'd add mine into the compilation =) I tried to do something I'd feel okay wearing out of the house while still being a bit creative. My inspiration can from snowy sunsets. I added a tad of red and green for the evergreens and cardinals.

















I used all four colors from the Sugarpill Sweetheart palette, mixing Tako with Dollipop and Afterparty for the light pink and blue. The three red dots are NYX Cherry shadow and I used Urban Decay Radium and Woodstock liners. I used a bit of Cover Girl Tropical Fusion orangeshadow and Essence Neon Sweetie for my eyebrows. I used Century Novelty white cream makeup to lighten up my face a bit.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ksaelee (Dec 14, 2011)

Winter Waternymph



 



This is my winter waternymph that would live in a colorful winter wonderland  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  The second pic kind of shows that wet sparkling look a mermaid would have when she emerges from the icy water.

My inspiration comes from one of my favorite eyeshadows called waternymph, which is the greenish/aqua color on my lid.  My photos aren't the best, but I attempted to create an icy and watery look with a cool color theme to it.  I figured instead of creating an ice princess or snow bunny look, i would create a winter mermaid/ nymph instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  To add in some coolness to the look, I added purples and I also added lots of glitter to create a shimmery festive look.

This is what I did:

Eyes:

waternymph es on my main lid

blended parfait amour above waternymph

blended beautiful iris above parfait amour

used naked pigment and reflects transparent teal glitter as brow highlight

reflects transparent teal on inner corners of eyes

undercurrent pencil in my brows and also as liner on upper and lower lash lines

parfait amour as liner on lower lash line

aqua eyes in 14L on waterline

zoom lash mascara on lashes

sonia kashuk full glam lashes

Face:

foundation

magically cool liquid powder all over face

blush in sakura on apples of cheeks

mineralized skinfinish in semi precious goldstone on cheeks as contour

reflects gold glitter all over face

Lips:

Lollipop loving lipstick

reflects transparent teal glitter on lips

clear gloss on top


----------



## Veracidad1990 (Dec 14, 2011)

When I thought of a â€œColorful Winter Wonderlandâ€, I initially thought of cold, ice, snow, and Christmas. But since none of those things are really what I personally equate with winter, I thought about what my favorite part of the season is. One of the best things to happen is seeing the fireworks downtown in my hometown of New Orleans. So I decided to draw fireworks near one of the famous buildings in the French Quarter, St. Louis Cathedral. I sketched out the Cathedral and the fireworks, colored in the building, drew in the night sky, and last I colored in the fireworks. I canâ€™t wait to see the fireworks this year!

























Products used:

Wet N Wild palette- Blue Had Me At Hello

NYX jumbo pencil, milk

NYC liquid eyeliner, black

NYX eye pencil, white

Sugarpill- Flamepoint, Asylum, Absinthe, Tako

NYX ultra pearl mania- baby blue pearl, space pearl

NYX glitter mania-Hot gold

NYC lipstick- Ruby

MUFE flash color palette- black, white

BH cosmetics 120 palette, 1st edition


----------



## itsmelets (Dec 14, 2011)

ok so this is what i think of when i think about winter wonderland or christmas , i live in texas and my mom use to always use the colorful lights i remember that like it was yesterday, it hardly ever snows here just gets icy sum times so thats what i tried to create ..... i did not know what to do for a cpl of days but knew i wanted to enter so i finally just sat down and this is what came out here is what i used: beauties factory , Green, fuchia,yellow, blue and purple, nyx pigment in blue ,e.l.f. blush its a quad with bronzer , urban decay eyeliner in zero, UD glitter in , wet n wild baked mineral shadow its a light shimmery blue (doesnt have a name), cargo eyeliner in blue and purple ( that was my lip liner) and sum sally girl glitter on the lips and also wet n wild false lashes ! good luck everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## RachelLouise (Dec 14, 2011)

My inspiration is from frosty, cold winter wind and the promise of spring to come. I don't own any sugarpill shades... yet.

I used:

Manly 120 color palette

Fantasy Makers Glitters and glitter liner

Imju Dejavu Fiberwig Extra Long mascara

NYX Jumbo pencil-milk

L'Oreal Gel liner in Teal

and many many others because I can't remember all the products I put on my face.

I tried to adjust the lighting to be accurate, but it's a little off.  My hair is not that orange at the roots.












  &lt;--------- see, lighting's all funky. 

Good luck to everyone, have fun!


----------



## itsmelets (Dec 14, 2011)

ok so my inspiration comes from me remebering when i was little those colorful lights my mom always used...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ok so here is what i used : beauties factory pallette, cargo liners in blue and purple, ud zero 24/7 liner, wnw falsies, wnw baked pallette (blue one ), blush is elf, sum gloss and sally glitter on the lips oh and ud glitter on the eyes , good luck everyone ... sorry so short i tyoed alot at first and for sum rason it didnt go through  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />... but anyway have a great day !!!


----------



## MiMi Mua (Dec 14, 2011)

*I used jumbo milk pencil as a base, I applied blue e/s from my 120 palette..I just continuously play with the colors till i achieved this look. On my lips, i also used an e/s from my 120 palette. to create the fine lines or details above the eyebrows, i used a really thin liner brush. And i just attached blue feathers on my fake lashes with a hot glue.*

*When I think of winter wonderland, I think of frosty beautiful Snow Queen. That inspired this look. Hope u like my entry =)*


----------



## MiMi Mua (Dec 14, 2011)

*An image of a SNOW QUEEN came to mind when I heard winter wonderland, That inspired this look I created.*

*Materials i used are :*

*- thin liner brush*

*-120 palette - blue/dark blue,white,and black*

*- alabaster (BSC)*

*- NYX jumbo pencil milk*


----------



## Jordgasms (Dec 14, 2011)

So today was so windy I got nearly got blown over, so this was my inspiration. The colours of autumn are leaving, the pinks, reds and oranges are fading away, and everything's getting cold. (hence the blue edges to the eyes and eyebrows, slowly taking over the brighter colours)
The diamonte's on my lips were to demonstrate autumn being blown away by the aggressive winds where I live at the moment.

I used BeautyUK's #2 eyeshadow collection, started with the orange, faded it out to pink, and then made the blue as bold as possible. I used white StarGazer loose eyeshadow powder to highlight my brows and inner-eye. Calvin Klein Electric Edge liquid eyeliner pen was used to add shape to the under-eye and for the wind swirls above my eye. I used Barry M 145 as a base lipstick and covered it with Suhada Plum lipgloss for more of a pop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Diamonte's on the lips and Collection 2000 Glam Crystals Gel liner under the brow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I don't use many big brands because I go for colour over name 
It's not massively outrageous, and it's not majorly creative, but I enjoyed doing it so much that I don't mind the outcome anymore


----------



## Andrea Flores (Dec 14, 2011)

>


 Hello, my name is Andrea this is my first time ever to enter a makeup contest, I had a blast. My wonder land theme was a candy cane theme, it was my husbands idea so hope everyone likes.

I used my 88 1st.edition platte and my Mac vanilla, aslo Mac lip stick.

I don't own any sugarpill cosmetics and would love to own some.


----------



## Andrea Flores (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Alyssa Hautala (Dec 14, 2011)

This look was inspired by a mixture of Adam Lambert and snow sparkling in the sunlight.   

To achieve this look I :

applied face lotion

primer on the eyes

mineral powder for the whole face

lined my eyes with black pencil

applied white all over my eyelids and brow bones

applied silver and gray shadows on the outside corners and to my brow bone

blended

brushed a little silver on the bottom eyelid

then added black shadow to the outside corners of my eyes and blended,

relined my eyes with pencil all over and used liquid eyeliner for small wings at the corners of my eyes
lined my eyebrows with black

added more white on my brow bone

I then mixed lipgloss and loose silver sparkles together and applied it in a line  around my right eye and temple and then finished the look with sparkles on my cheek bones and lipgloss.


----------



## Jessethevampire (Dec 14, 2011)

My look was inspired by the striking contrasts of winter. I made a wearable look that anyone can wear based on fall turning into winter. As much as I am an out-of-the-box thinker, I felt that winter calls for more contrasts and less  heavy makeup. That way there would be an even tone of light and dark that will make the best features pop and the less drop  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

First I started out with a clean face, then I primed my eyelids with Urban Decay's Primer Potion in Original. To make the dark pop out, I swept the darkest shade of Maybelline's Special Eyes trio in 624 LYNX on the outer part of my lids and the middle color on the center. Then I used Kat Von D's sparkling white in the color 'Sugar Skull' on the inner most part of my lids connecting to the middle area and the lower part connected to the middle. I used a generic black eyeliner lightly on the upper lids and smudged it slightly on the lower lids. Then I helped smudge the darker area on my lower lids my using the same dark eyeshadow I used on the outer part of my upper lid. For the last step in eyeshadow, I used a frosty blue color in my Manly Pallet. I curled my eyelashes and then used Maybelline's Triple Effect Mascara in Black and darkened my brows using Milani's Easybrow in Dark Brown. Lastly, I primed my face using Smashbox's Photo-finish Primer and took Kat Von D's concealer in Porcelain to cover some of the red areas on my face. Smashbox's finishing powder is the last step and then you have created my look!





*The Final Result*


----------



## Sierra Garcia (Dec 14, 2011)

I wish I had a better camera, because the makeup looks better in real life...

Anyway, My inspiration came from the combinations of gold + red with blue + silver. I put black in the crease somewhat harsh to show the line.

For the bottom I lined it with some silver eyeliner I found in my makeup box, but you can't really see it that well in the pictures. I also put it on my eyelashes on the bottom,

+ brushed some on the top eye lashes to give it a frosty look. I winged out the silver to the sides. Underneath, I used a little black eyeliner to make it stand out more.

I didn't put any top eyeliner.

Hope you like it. [:


----------



## Vivid Beauty (Dec 14, 2011)

VIVID WINTERY NIGHTS...

My inspiration for today's look, vivid wintery nights. came from a want to recreate those crisp nights with freshly fallen snow and sparkling stars in the sky. I will try to list all products used. Some of the color names have worn off, but I will at least post the brand name. I hope you all enjoy my look and hopefully it inspires others just as I was with everyone's work.

















GOOD LUCK TO EVERYONE AND HAPPY HOLIDAYS!! &lt;3 &lt;3

Face: MAC Select Cover up concealer Maybelline Fit Me foundation MAC Studio Fix powder

Eyes: (both eyes) MAC Paint Pot-Orchid Dior pallete-shimmery white (inner corner) Maybelline Falsies Black Drama waterproof mascara Elf black shimmer eyeliner pencil

Left eye: MAC-Electric Eel MAC- Carbon Tony &amp; Tina- Dolphin Star Tony &amp; Tina-Source Energy palette (silver) MAC pigment -Frosted White MAC pigment- Blue Storm MAC pigment-Starless Night Right eye: MAC pigment- Frosted White Urban Decay- Electric 24/7 eye pencil MAC- Electric Eel shadow

Cheeks: Wet n Wild Pearlescent Pink Blush


----------



## JessicaR (Dec 14, 2011)

The words Colorful winter wonderland immediately made me think of an ice queen/princess with the blues, purples, and  some pink.I used Jordana white eyeliner to trace my eyeshadow shapes, then I blended different blues and purples from my 120 palette. I added the little pink snowflakes with my bh electric eyeliner. Maybellene black eyeliner and Mascara.  I put NYX primer on my lips and blended colors from my 120 palette. And the last thing I added was ZINK Royal blue glitter.


----------



## KimP (Dec 14, 2011)

​ 

​ 

​ When I first read â€œcolorful winter wonderlandâ€ the first thing that came to mind was my white Christmas ​ tree with all of the colorful candy ornaments on it. I used this idea to create this look.​  ​ I used NYX White eyeliner to draw out the candy circle and the candy cane swirl.​ Then I used BH Electric eyeliner to trace the candy circle.​ I used The BH 120 1st edition palette on the candy circle, candy cane swirl,​ lolipops, green underline, and The rainbow blush.​ Finished with NYX black eyeliner, Maybellene mascara, and some star confetti on the lips.​


----------



## Blindeye (Dec 14, 2011)

First of all, sorry for my english, I'm from Argentina and I don't speak very well. The inspiration came obviosuly from the contest theme: Colorful Winter Wonderland, I wnated to use a couple of colours but keep it in the cool side, so I went for the purples, al little mauve and black. I had time to do only one eye because I had to go to work and college after the make u, I was doing it and realized I was late and finish ASAP (I wanted to do a simple up-do to complete the look) and went to the job, sorry for that, I hope my entry counts anyway.



   

  

   

     (I used Photoshop to hide the mess in my room, that's why the black backround looks weird) SKIN For the skin I used DermaglÃ³s Day Cream, then my usual foundation (Arex in ETÃ‰ shade -it's an argentinian brand), applied concealer to the dark cicles around my eyes and to the redness in my cheeks. Then I used L'Oreal concealer as a primer (I found It works much better as a primer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)   EYES I used a white creamy face paint I bougt last year but I don't remember the name, then I started to draw the shape under the eyebrow with the darkest purple I found on the Coastal Scents 88 palette, then used the white e/s on the entire eyelid and blend it out in the crease where the two colours meets. After that I did the lower eyelid with the same colours and, put some slightly lilac iridiscent pigment on top of the white and did the eyeliner. Then I did all the black parts, the eyebrow (and that lil angle I drew over the inner part of my eyebrow) and set te eyeliner with e/s.   CONTOURING I used the same purple eyeshadow for the contouring and then a little bit of blac to add some deepness, to finish the contour I used a little bit of MAC Passionate and a frosty lilac (I don't remember the name of the last one) to add some colour and a some glow to the cheeks.   LIPS First I aplied lip balm and a bit of concealer, then I painted all the lip with an eyeliner (I don't have black lip-liner n_nU) and applied black lipstic over it, after it dry I put some purple lipstic in the middle so the black can show trough on the outside (both lippies were from another Argentinian brand called Heburn). Then put some clear gloss and on top of that some of the iridiscent pigment I used on the eyes too.   Well, good look to everyone &lt;3


----------



## EricaDM (Dec 14, 2011)

*What inspired me from the phrase "colorful winter wonderland" was the thought of Christmas/Snow. My all time favorite part of Christmas is *​ *driving around looking at all of the light and decorations. This look shows christmas lights and the glittery effect they have on the snow.*​ 

* *​ 



​ 

​ *I used NYX hunter green mixed with NYX black around the eye with the lights to make it look like a cord. Then I lightly used*​ *my NYX eyeliner to draw out the bulbs. Then I filled the bulbs with colors from my BH 120 palette.After that I used NYX*​ *crystal hip liner to separate my face into sections. Used the 120 palette (a lighter shade) to blend the colors on to my face.*​ *After that I added purple beauty rush liner to the opposite eye. Applied maybelle mascara, and NYX silver glitter mania. *​  ​ *Happy Holidays!!!*


----------



## FantasyFusion (Dec 15, 2011)

After much ado, here is my entry. It was inspired by Poinsettias and the glistening sparkle of fresh snow. I used a truck full of product but to sum it up in as short a list as possible: BH Cosmetics 120 pallet, Urbay Decay face, lip, and eyeshadow primer in sinful, and Glitter Glue. Also Aromaleigh and LASplash loose glitters.WarPaint liquid glitter liner and Stiletto liquid liner. And finished it all off with a set of Ardell Lashes in "sexies".

All line work was done free hand with a fine tipped paint brush. Hope you like and good luck to everyone! : )


----------



## groovyguju (Dec 15, 2011)

my inspiration was the word *COLORFUL* itself.  I myself being of Hindu descent, don't really celebrate Christmas, but we do go to the temple &amp; you bet we are completely decked out in traditional sari's!!! If you have every seen an Indian event or been to an Indian temple, it is so bright &amp; colorful!!!  I wanted the rest of makeuptalk to feel what I feel on Christmas even if I dont have the traditional meaning to it!!  I hope thats ok  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I used

UDPP

MAC ORANGE

MAC PARROT

MAC CHROME YELLOW

NARS JOLIE POUPEE DUO

MAC HUMID

MAC PHLOOF!

MUFE PURPLE

NYX GOLD GLITTER

LIT CLEARLY LIQUID GLITTER BASE

SEPHORA WATERPROOF GEL LINER, PENCIL &amp; MASCARA

JUST PLACE &amp; BLEND &amp; VIOLA!!!


----------



## MBMUA (Dec 15, 2011)

What inspired me most with this look is snow... looking out the window late night the snow would glisten with a light blue/pink. I thought of a glamourus side of winter. I just picked up my makeup brushes and let my hand do the work... I used, BH Cosmetic colors, Halloween lashes, Hard Candy for the glistening white down the middle, Auraline blush, and Auraline lipstick.


----------



## VitaminElle (Dec 15, 2011)

Think Ice Queen &amp; Icicles!! The snow pixies are on their way!
For this, I used a slightly shimmery navy blue eyeshadow for contours, and a white shimmer as highlight.
I decided on a no-eyebrows look for the theatrical drama.
I went through many of my "contour" areas and around the eye area with black liquid liner. white/snowy sparkles were added on top.
The eyelashes are self-made and have blue and purple beads on the ends.
Gemstones were added with DUO eyelash glue.
Lips were outlined with a dark blue eyeliner, and the lipstick was made using a blue pigment and vehicle. White shimmer dusted in the center of lips for fullness.
All-over shimmer dusted on to finish.


----------



## smajliicka (Dec 15, 2011)

I did winter rainbow fairy... I was inspired by cold colors of winter with sun rays touching the snow....

I used on my eyes mostly TAKO from Sugarpill, Sky from GOSH, white liquid linner from NYX, and white glitter eyeliner from NYX.and rainbow lips was made by some gosh (bluebell), nyx (yellow and green) and barry m pigments, white mascara for lashes and brows.. And of course, I put little bit of SUGAR to my lashes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SUGAR SUGAR SUGARPILL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)) . For my face I used HIGHLIGHT from NYX, little bit of TAKO on my face and transparent shining powder (ME TO YOU).


----------



## DaphneRuiz (Dec 15, 2011)

*Introduction:* My name is Daphne and I'm an aspiring MUA. I'm so excited to be entering this contest as I'm a fan of Amy and Sugarpill. 

*Inspiration:* This particular look came to me in a dream. I was originally going to do a Tilda Swinton-esque look on myself but then the image of my friend Mela as a snow bunny with frostbitten lips and duo-chrome eyes captured me. A native of Canada, her wonderland is one of harsh winters with skies of many colors. We don't see those in Southern California. I wanted her eyes to reflect the blue-plume sky with rosy clouds that cast a golden light. She's such a natural beauty so the focus is on her eyes. The lip color and blush is a soft lilac that is meant to convey cold lips and cheeks. 

*Interpretation: *My take on a Colorful Winter Wonderland is not one of ice queens or festivities. It's a place that mere mortals created, a heaven here on earth. This illustrates that even in the least nurturing environments ,we can still create our own wonderlands. Sometimes all it takes is a bit of glitter.



​ 

​ 



​ 



​ 



​ 
*Face*


Too Faced Primed &amp; Poreless Skin Smoothing Face Primer.

Benefit Boi-ing industrial strength concealer in 01 Light.
Laura Mercier Foundation all over (light application).

*Cheeks*


Nars Illuminator in Copacabana for highlighting purposes on cheekbones, nose, chin.
My Pretty Zombie Blush in THC on cheeks in a circular motion.

*Lips*


Fresh Sugar Lip Treatment SPF 15 all over lips.
Too Faced Lip Primer applied all over lips.
Nameless White Eye Pencil applied as a lip liner and blended onto skin.
My Pretty Zombie Blush in THC foiled with water and then blotted onto lips.
Lancome Color Fever Gloss in Flushed Rose on the cupid's bow.


*Eyes*


Too Faced Shadow Insurance, swept over eyelids with finger.
Too Faced Glitter Glue patted gently on the lid.
Benefit Cosmetics Eye Bright on waterline.
Aromaleigh V1 Nadir patted past the crease cut on eyelids
Aromaleigh V1 Big Bang Theory foiled with Too Faced Liquify patted below the crease cut.
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide On Pencil in Electric applied as a liner on the upper lashline.
Urban Decay Stardust Eyeshadow in Atmosphere on the outer V of the eye
Laura Mercier Backed Eyeshadow Palette's Ballet Pink was swept past the crease cut onto the brow bone and then Sugarpill's Goldiluxx was lightly set over it.
Too Faced Starry Eyed liquid liner in Mad Mad Love and Drunk Dial mixed together and then patted on the center of the eyelid with a crease brush.  
Clinqiue Lash Building Primer applied on the eyelashes.
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide On Pencil in Atmosphere's color was deposited onto each eyelash.
Too Faced Starry-Eyed Glitter liner in Stalkerazzi applied on each eyelash for a orange sparkle.
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide On Shadow Pencil in Narc was applied on the lower lashline.
Urban Decay 24/7 Glide On Shadow Pencil in El Dorado applied on the inner corners of the lower lashline.
My Pretty Zombie Unicorn Pee used to set and blend the liners on the lower lashline.
Urban Decay Glitter Liner in Silver applied messily onto the inner corners of the eyes.


*Thanks: *I'd like to thank my friend Mela for believing in me and allowing me to use her face. Thanks to Sephora for not kicking me out despite the fact that I rarely buy anything. Many thanks go to SugarPill and Make-Up Talk for hosting this contest. I wish all the participants good luck.

*Credit: *Anastasia from Lipsticks and Lightstabers for the sparkly gif. Sephora for most of the products used (no affiliation or endorsement), I just walked in there with Mela.


----------



## smajliicka (Dec 15, 2011)

I did winter rainbow fairy... I was inspired by cold colors of winter

I used on my eyes mostly TAKO from Sugarpill, Sky from GOSH, white liquid linner from NYX, and white glitter eyeliner from NYX.and rainbow lips was made by some gosh (bluebell), nyx (yellow and green) and barry m pigments, white mascara for lashes and brows.. And of course, I put little bit of SUGAR to my lashes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> SUGAR SUGAR SUGARPILL  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)) . For my face I used HIGHLIGHT from NYX, little bit of TAKO on my face and transparent shining powder (ME TO YOU).


----------



## NeonCoutureX (Dec 15, 2011)

I used loose glitter for the dots and on my lips also my lid and mac glitter liner in peacock !


----------



## addied (Dec 15, 2011)

Inspired by morning frost &amp; my pink winter coat that I had when I went to the snow (which isn't featured) - Because it hardly snows where I am in Australia, the best we get is usually frost on our drive way &amp; grass. The pink shade reminded me of this winter ski coat I had when I first went to the snow &amp; basically pwned all the snow men other people left around after they were done. ;D 

Shadows were both from Coastal Scent 88 palette, lips is NYX round lip sticks (There's like three different shades I did to achieved this colour), glitter is just some cheap liner &amp; I used a silver glitter cardboard. ;D

It was pretty simple, apply pink shadow first followed by silver in the outer corner + lower lash. Line upper lash line with eye shadow followed by glitter on outer corner. Use eye lash glue for cardboard &amp; bam! Eye look is complete!

Now, the lips. Start off with a nude colour (I used India as base) &amp; tint it with a red coral shade (Femme) followed by a more gentler touch of another pink nude - All NYX. (Don't forget to blend, blend, blend)

;D Cheers &amp; merry Christmas guys!


----------



## Keifla (Dec 15, 2011)

I love winter nights when the glow and twinkle of holiday lights bounce and reflect off of frozen ponds, lakes, and even the icy slush on the side of the streets. My inspiration was taken this concpet. I wanted to convey a brisk and icy feel that reflected a warm and comforting glow at the same time._ _I was trying to achieve a look that almost made you see her breath in the cold air.

The eyes were done with a combination of MAC eyeshadows in Vex, Pompous Blue, Carbon, Stars &amp; Rockets, Vibrant Grape, and Whiter Wheat. As well as some Magenta pigment  in the crease and bottom liner.

The eyebrows were done with the magenta from my Make Up Forever Flash Pallette and set MAC Magenta pigment

Face is contoured and accented with MAC's limited edition blush "Her Blooming Cheeck" and the snow flake was drawn with MAC Superslick Liner.

Lips were lined with MAC Currant lipliner, filled in with Metal Maven (MAC Limited), MAC's dazzle lipstick in Smash Hit and dusted with MAC's Reflects Silver glitter.

I really wanted to showcase the idea of holiday lights in the night warming up and reflecting off of a frozen pond. Kind a romantic idea of ice skating at night illuminated by a near by house's lights or by the natural ambient light of the sky...I give you my look for the "Colorfull Winter Wonderland" contest....*"Aurora Borialice Reflected"*


----------



## Alex Tamasonis (Dec 15, 2011)

To create this look:

I first applied Aveno face lotion, then used primer on my eyes.  I then lined my eyes with black eyeliner.  After that, I applied white eyeshadow to the my eyelids and brow bones and then covered the area above my eyelid with blue and blended them together, but still keeping the top eyelid white.  Following that, I covered my top eyelid with gold and used a copper/orange color for the inside and outside corners of my eyes, but on the outside corner, I dragged the pencil out to form a cat eye shape.  On my bottom lid, I used an angled brush and swept a light purple underneath each eye, also dragging the outside color to a fine cat eye.  I relined the corners of my eyes, applied mascara, and used a moist cotton ball to clean up any excess.  I used mineral face powder on my brow bones and around the eyes to blend in the eyeshadow around my eyes.  Finally, I used a brown to fill in my eyebrows.

How the look inspired me:

When creating this look, I wasn't sure how to go about it originally because I thought "Colorful Winter Wonderland" was something of an oxymoron.  "How could I create a colorful winter wonderland?!" I would frantically say as I tried and failed at a few attempts.  When I started to look around at my hometown, however, I realized something.  The winters in my town aren't white and snowy.  Not usually, anyway.  The winters in my area are typically full of golds, dark greens, bright sky blues, browns, and oranges with the occasional mist covering the area once in a while.  Sometimes we even have a confused flower in bloom right in November and December.  The whole winter is colorful!  So, in the process of creating a look, it taught me to draw inspiration from unusual places, and thus I based this look on my hometown in the winter: clear skies (the blue), beautiful hills (the golds and coppers), and the occasional flower (the purple).


----------



## Victoria Glazer (Dec 15, 2011)

I used a variety of colors from Tokidoki, Urban Decay, Bella Pierre, and Tarte. Almost all of them are eye shadows (except the lipstick, foundation, and primer).  My inspiration came mostly from two characters, Donia and Beira, in a book called Wicked Lovely.  Donia was a mortal cursed to carry Winter's Chill in her body while Beira was the cruel Winter Queen, I sort of combined both characters together.  Donia had snowflakes in her skin, which I drew on with pink, blue, and silver eye shadows and then covered in glitter.  Beira had full red lips, but she also reminded me a bit of the Red Queen from Alice and Wonderland so I copied the lip make-up from Tim Burton's new version of the movie, and then added glitter for a little more snow-sparkle.

I know the "Ice/Snow Queen" theme has been a little over-done in this contest, but I love Beira and Donia's characters so much that I simply couldn't resist trying to make them come alive a little bit. I hope you like it and I wish the best of luck to all of the other contestants! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SelenaSakal (Dec 15, 2011)

I was inspired by Cindy Lou Who in "How the Grinch Stole Christmas". 

What I used: 

Smashbox photo finish primer

e.l.f. liquid foundation in nude

e.l.f. eyelid primer

e.l.f. liquid under eye concealer in medium/glow

Sephora buildable coverage concealer in clair/light for blemishes

e.l.f. pressed powder in honey

e.l.f. white liner on lower rim of eyes

e.l.f. pearl cream eyeshadow stick on lid covered with Sephora's Aspen Summit pressed eyeshadow

bright pink pressed eyeshadow in my Sephora palette on the outer edges of eyes

good 'ol craft glitter in pink on top of the pink eyeshadow

Wet 'n Wild black pencil liner to create double cat on top lash line and lined below drawing fake lashes

black Sephora pressed eyeshadow in Liner- Must Have to go over liner for more defined look

Two Faced black mascara

false individual lashes on outer corners

Maybelline Great Lash mascara in blackest black for double coat

Earthen in Aveda for brow shadow

Sephora's Meringue Jalouse blush to create bright, sparkly circles on cheeks

Sonia Kashuk lip liner in Petal

My 2nd Love lipstick in Electric Pink

e.l.f lip gloss in Glam Guava

craft glitter on center of lips



 Christmas".


----------



## Foxxy (Dec 15, 2011)

My colourful winter look was inspired by none other than the amazing JACK FROST &lt;3

Seriously, love almost every single rendition of him, would totally babysit his snow babies!





For this look I wanted my skin to look pale and frost bitten.  I graciously applied white base all over my face, contouring my nose yet ignoring any creases or uneven spots I made.  On top of the base, I brushed some gold dust alllll over to give my new skin for some glitter and glow! For the eyes, I used Sugarpill's Royal Sugar, Paperdoll, and Decora.  Lips are that same white base, and the green glitter is.....a green glitter baha;  Honestly, I think I was going for something alot more blue, but mid-creation, I had a vision  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!

And, as a bonus...I never do my makeup without a bit of music.. http://thefencesitters.com/AEUPodcast018.mp3

Detail Pictures;


----------



## reneekorona (Dec 15, 2011)

MY name is renee im 21

what I used :

88 costal scents pallet (blues)

elf liquid eyeliner (black)

halloween false eyelashes(doll eyes)

DGG(dead girl glamour) nose candy eyeshadow (white)

wet and wild eyeshadow (black)

i used a black from the top of my forehead and faded it down with blue and white on top of that i took a peice of lace wrapped it around my head with that same white of nose candy or my whet n wild white i patted the whaite all over my forhead so you can see the design i repeated the same proses on my lips but with black

i took the liquid eye liner and drew some swirl designs cause i thought that i looked plain and then glamofied it with some jewles


----------



## zombiemunstarr (Dec 15, 2011)

I love winter my Inspiration was snow, snowflakes, white and blue christmas lights.

EYES:

prime my eyes with Urban Decay Primer Potion

I used silver all over the lids and in the inner tear duct from CoastalScents 88 shimmer palette.

I used dark blue in the crease and under the eye also from the 88 shimmer palette.

I used matte blue from coastal scents 88 matte palette.

E.L.F gel liner in black.

glitter lashes from ebay.

CHEEKS

I used shimmer light pink mix with dark purple from shimmer palette.

LIPS:

glazewear in majestic for a nice little nude glitter

I used Blue and White rhinestones and Applied them over light blue glitter.

I did not have no snowflakes so I used white little flower for snowflakes.

all from my local craft store.

GOOD LUCK EVERYONE!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thank you for holding this contest  I hope I am able to try some of your sugarpill products soon  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## akiremakeup (Dec 15, 2011)

*Inspiration*

This look was inspire on the fact that every time I think of winter all I see is Christmas lights and their reflection on the white winter snow. I live in Las Vegas therefore we donâ€™t get a lot or any snow but I remember one year that Las Vegas was cover in white snow and not only did the casino light made the snow look all different colors, but the adorned houses with the beautiful Christmas lights did as well and when I thought of a look for a colorful winter wonderland that image pop right in to my head. And thatâ€™s why I did this look all the colorful snow on the right side of the snow is a very cold tone through that side of the face with the white snowflakes, and the white lining and the different blues defending the eye and their surroundings, With the glittery colorful ends on the white lines. And on the left side of the face colorful snowflakes with a pearl white surroundings as if the face was the base of the snow and the snowflakes that are yet to become part of the snow, are colorful due to the reflection of the glittery lights from the right side finishing with a nice lip that although colorful doesnâ€™t take over the other colors.

*Products used *

For the base of the makeup I started it like regular base I used dream *liquid mousse foundation* with a little of *coco butter lotion*. Then used *Santee pink blush*, then I highlighted my forehead under chin and nose with a pearl type of white from *Santee 25 shadow makeup palette*. Then I apply *bloody Mary white heat* all over my face. Then on the right side of my face I place a small plastic snow flake sticker and when over it with *sugar pill after party* and other blues from the *Santee 25 shadow palette*. After I did all the white lining with *NYX eye shadow  base* and highlighted the white lines with *Santee diamond eyeliner* and then on the ends of the white lines I try to make them look like Christmas lights with different colors like yellow, green, blue, pink, red, orange and purple with *Simply Sweet eye shadows*. Then I fallow to do the left side by just applying red, yellow, orange, green, purple, pink and blue in random places on the left side of the face with *Santee* *25 shadow palette* and place the little plastic snow flake in different spots on the left side of the face then cover the surroundings with the *pearl white of the Santee palette*. The eyebrows I shape and color with *the black on the Santee palette*, then I fallow to place the *CrÃ¨me eyelashes #138. *Finally outline the eye with *Beauty treats blue liquid eyeliner *and I finish the look with *Avon plump pout/levres gourmands lip gloss*.

Hope everyone has happy holidayâ€™s thanks


----------



## jazzcb (Dec 15, 2011)

As a child, every Christmas I daydreamed about being a Sugar-plume fairy. My childhood daydream is ware I drew inspiration for this look. I imagined that I was frosted with surgery snow, and that my eyes and lips looked as though they were kissed by purple Ice. When I read the term â€œA Colorful winter wonderlandâ€, my imagination ran wild with the Idea of being a Sugar-plume fairy, dancing in surgery snow.

I used NYX jumbo pencil in milk, and whitened out my eyebrows, eyelids, and lips. I then used NYX jumbo pencil in lavender, and outlined my crease. With a frosty white shade from the BH cosmetics 88 tropical shimmer pallet, I highlighted my brow bone, and my mobile eyelid. With a shimmery purple from the same pallet, I traced where the lavender pencil had been placed. With the same purple I shaded the outer â€œVâ€ of my eyelid. I then took Sugarpillâ€™s, Poison Plum, with a wet brush and created a dramatic cat eye, and exaggerated my tear duct. I then took some latex free eyelash glue and placed it on my mobile lid, and eyebrows. I packed on sally girlâ€™s glitter in a silver tone ontop of the eyelash glue. I took a blue shade from the BH pallet, and used it to contour my cheekbones. I also used a purple from the BH pallet to highlight the apples of my cheeks. I lined my lips with the lavender NYX pencil, filled them in with the NYX pencil in milk. Then I took the blue eye shadow and filled in my lips, except for the middle part of the lower lips. I added dramatic lashes, and lined them with Poison Plum, on a wet brush. Then I took the shimmery white shadow and just placed it all over my face.


----------



## makeupmonkey17 (Dec 15, 2011)

*Inspiration *

                My inspiration came from one winter night when the sun was setting and the only colors that where still showing on the frozen lake and snow where purple, pink and blue. Thatâ€™s where the eyes came to be and on the edges of my face was the reflection of the blue lake on the winter snow and the jewels reminded me of the sparkle that came out of the light hitting the water.

*Products used *

Base


Dream mousse foundation
Profusion pink blush
Outer edges


Metallic dust
Profusion white dust
After party sugar pill
Nabi eye shadow  dark blue, light blue and silver
Eye top lide


Nabi eye shadow pink, blue,  purple and pearl whit
With a shimmery white eyeliner  E.l.f liquid eyeliner
Bottom eye lid  


Jordana Easyliner retractable pencil bliss
Forehead and side eyes


Crystal jewels  from Adoro
Lips


Indulge shimmer pink lip gloss


----------



## ImogenHearts (Dec 16, 2011)

_*Sweet, Sugar, CandyLand*_​  ​ *This look took my literally FOREVER! lol! This look was inspired by my version of a Winter Wonder Land. The first thing that pops into my mind when I think winter wonder land is CANDY LAND! Candy and sprinkles and pretty pink things. It gets my sweet tooth going every time I think of it! TeeHee. Every year at Christmas time by siblings and I would play Candyland, and so that is what inspired this look more than anything! I hope you enjoy.*​  ​ *I basically started the eyes off with a pink, blue and white shadow. The pink and blue are from my BhCosmetics 120 palette. The white is White Lightning from War Paint. Then I took a basic purple face paint and painted the path of my candy trail. I placed false lashes on and created a eyeliner with sprinkles  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />** Next I went over my candy trail w**ith eyelash glue and proceeded to stick some yummy candy sprinkles over the top. Next I took a blue glitter and did a so called "yin and yang" effect on the sides of the candy trail. I placed half pearls and gems on either sides of my nose and shaded my cheeks with some bright purple blush!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My hair was decorated with pearls and gems and lolly pops and finally i used a WHITE lipstick and glued on sugar sprinkles on my lips in silver. Ugh faster to write than do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> lol.*​  ​ *I hope everyone enjoys and is inspired and good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*​ *xoxoImogenHearts*​  ​ 





​


----------



## LaLadyLeto (Dec 16, 2011)

This is my entry for the Colorful Winterwonderland Contest.  My inspiration were things that come to mind during the holidays. For my eyes I used the traditional colors of red, green, and gold.  For my lips I made them colorful and sparkly cause there are colorful lights all around during winter.  And last snowflakes and cute winter hats and scarfs. To me this makes up my winter wonderland.  Hope you like my entry.  Thanks for the contest.  It was very fun. 

View attachment 103








View attachment 106


----------



## mbf10001 (Dec 16, 2011)

I was inspired by the snow and ice that usually accumulates around my house this time of year.

I used a matte white from the Cast Your Shadow palette from The Balm all over my lid. Then in the crease I used a turquoise/blue color from the Urban Decay 15th anniversary palette. Then for more dimension I took a purple color from that palette to help blend. I also took the turquoise color underneath the lower lash line. ON my waterline I have Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in zero. I lined the upper lashline with loreal linear intense liquid liner in black. I have ardell fake lashes on and some Clinque dramatically different mascara,


----------



## smunchytaco (Dec 16, 2011)

*Hey Friends! I had so much fun creating this look.  I have never experienced an actual 'winter wonderland' but if I was to come up with the perfect setting, I would want a beautiful snowy background with the northern lights dancing among the stars.  I hope you guys enjoy my entry, I really loved the way it turned out.  Big thanks to Sugarpill Cosmetics and MakeupTalk for hosting this awesome contest!  Everyone's entries are really unique, good luck! *

*Products I used:*

*Face:*


Smashbox Photo Finish Primer 
MaryKay Medium Coverage Foundation in Beige 404

MAC Mineralize Skinfinish Natural in Medium Plus

 
*Eyes:*


Urban Decay primer Potion 
Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Perversion

Inglot eyeshadows in #371, #504, #491 and #373

Prestige Liquid Eyeliner in Pop Star

Maybelline Eye Studio Lasting Drama Gel Eyeliner in Blackest Black

Hard Candy Walk the Line Liquid Eyeliner in Lace

LA Splash Crystallized Glitter in Trance

*Lips:*


Revlon Colorburst Lip Butter in Raspberry Pie 
Jesseâ€™s Girl Eye Liner in Grape Expectations

Carlo Di Roma Lipstick in Gold

â€‹

â€‹


----------



## Johanna Sanchez (Dec 16, 2011)

A GOLDEN BROWN SMOKY WITH WHITE LINER AND A LITTLE DESIGN TO MAKE IT MORE FESTIVE. INSPIRED BY SNOW, GOLDEN DECORATIONS, AND THE CLASSIC SMOKY.

PRODUCTS USED FOR THIS LOOK : LASPLASH COSMETICS:SEA OF GOLD PIGMENT, L'OREAL: COBALT SMOKES PALLETE COLOR N4, ELLIS FAAS:E105 EYESHADOW PEN, STILA: KAJAL EYELINER TOPAZ ,TART: LIGHTS CAMERA LASHES MASCARA,AND BLUSH IN BLISSFUL,LANCOME LIPSTICK IN PINK PREVIEW.


----------



## Ashley Castro (Dec 16, 2011)

I was inspired for "Colorful Winter Wonderland" by my beanie  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I wear this only during the snowy season and I absolutely love love love it. Its also my Lucky charm for snowboarding so I thought, what better wonderland inspiration than MY wonderland!~! haha! Plus, the colors thrown into the white helped out too~
 

The products used:

Face:
SET in #2 foundation
Too Faced blush (name is scratched out)

Eyes:
BH Palette
Mac's "Freshwater"

My Mineral Glow in #23 Baby Blue
Maybelline eyeliner
Eyelashes NYX Romantic

Lips:
Revlon "Lilac"

Thank you for having this contest!~! GOOD LUCK TO ALL THE TALENTED BEAUTIES!!!!!!!!!! &lt;3


----------



## mrralphie (Dec 16, 2011)

It's clichÃ© i know, but when i think of Winter, i think of snow. I hail from the sunburnt country known as Australia and the Winter i'm used to is probably a lovely Summer day to the rest of the world. One day i would love to experience a proper winter, and perhaps even a white Christmas but in the meantime i just have to channel it on my face  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I saw a picture ages ago of a Red Rose lying in the snow after nightfall and i thought it was beautiful, certainly what i would picture in my ideal winter. So i based my makeup around that concept.

I used Revlon Colorstay Foundation in Buff and Revlon Colorstay Translucent Powder for my face.

For my eyes i used an eyeshadow pallete i bought off eBay. Unfortunately there is no brand name that i'm aware of. The colours i used were metallic blue and jet black, i thought the colours would bring more of a nighttime feel to the look while using BYS false eyelashes with gems to represent the beautiful glowing lights you see reflecting off the ice/snow. The black, i used on my eyebrows, was also to accentuate the nighttime appearance.

I crushed metallic blue and white eyeshadows and loosely dropped them under my eye to give that feel of falling snow, as though snowflakes had landed on your face and they were beginning to melt.

For my lips i used BYS Crimson Joy to represent the Red Rose.

My look is simple yet it shows how my ideal 'Winter Wonderland' would look and feel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Good luck to everyone!! There are so many amazing creations out there!


----------



## kalile6 (Dec 16, 2011)

*"Colorful Winter Wonderland"....What does that mean to me? Well....when I think of winter, I see lots of blue, all shades! When I think wonderland I think creativity, I see imagination. So, I combined the 2 and came up with this funky look.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I LOVE color so...this to me is a little toned down. Hopefully it wasn't too toned down. I'm not sure if I'm suppose to name the products I used but just in case this is it :*

*- All over face I used 'Wolfe-Hydrocolor'*

*-Eye base/primer &amp; Brow concealer 'Ben Nye-Clownwhite' &amp; 'Urban Decay Primer Potion'*

*-Cheeks/Contour 'witch slap-matte: red/grey'&amp; 'MAC-Crystal Avalanche'*

*-Eyes 'SugarPill-Royal Sugar/After Party' &amp;'Dior palette 370'*

*-Eyeliner 'Urban Decay 24/7 liquid liner-Perversion' 'NYX-Jumbo white eyepencil'*

*-Brows 'Toofaced glitterglue'&amp; 'Confetti flakes I got at a nail shop'*

*-Forehead 'Mehron-Arcenciel Prisma' &amp; 'SugarPill-Goldilux'*

*-DripEffect on cheeks/lips 'OCC Liptars' (color name rubbed off)*

*-&amp; purchased the lashes at IMATS I'm not sure who the vendor is.*

*Really REALLY hope you guys love my Contest Entry!! &amp; for the Record .... I-HEART-SUGARPILL ^__^!!*

*-&lt;3kali*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*


----------



## MillieBug (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello! Seasons Greetings



.For my contest entry I was inspired by the theme "Colourful Winter Wonderland" itself and the Aurora Borealis. I'm from the Caribbean and I have yet to go vacationing somewhere that snows. I guess not having it makes me love it. My favorite Christmas song is "Winter Wonderland" and when I listen to it I think of an amazing scenery somewhere in the mountains, snowing...Just snow, peace and quiet to enjoy with family and friends. When I heard colourful winter wonderland though I combined my previous image with colours, and what would you link snow and colours with but the Northen lights!



I recently started drawing on my lids and it's not only rare but tricky. Here's my entry :





What I did is a pretty long process as this took me a few hours to complete to my standards but here goes:

1. I primed my lids and created a gradient background from my eyebrows to my lids using blue, bluish purple, purple and light purple. (*On both eye*s)

2. I took white cream paint and drew out the moon on my right eye and shaded it in. I also surrounded the moon with a light shade of red and pink.

3. Using a felt tip black liquid eyeliner, I drew out Santa's sleigh and his reindeer. I also created the details of Rudolph's nose and silver collars around the reindeer necks using eyeliner.

4. I concealed and set under my eyes. Applied primer at the rim of my lower lashline and added the rainbow of colours as a liner from dark purple to light blue.

5. Going on to my left eye, I took the same black felt tip liquid liner and drew out the house.

6. While that dried, I took a white eyeliner and drew out the three Christmas trees and filled them in with green shadow.

7. I took the white cream makeup again and made a snowman and detailed him with the liquid liner in black.

8. I took a silver liner and made a pathway and outlined it with black, took my goldish orange liquid liner and made windows for the house and decorated the trees.

9. I also decorated the trees with red pencil liner and white cream makeup.

10. I took a small but firm brush and made small lines on my eyes in pink, green, blue and purple to make the Northen Lights (colourful edition



). *On both eyes to complete the scene*.

11. I concealed and set under my left eye and applied primer at the rim of my lower lashline and added the rainbow of colours as a liner from dark purple to light blue.

12. I applied white cream makeup to my top and bottom lashes and defined my eyebrows with black liner.

13. I then put dark blue, light blue and shimmery white on my eyebrows to add colour. Although my eyebrows are black I wanted a hint of some colour but not too much as I already had so much on my eyes. I put blue glitter as smoke emitting from the chimney of the house and lined my bottom waterline with blue eyeliner.

14. And last but not least, I added my stars and snow using the white cream makeup.

PS. I know my brows look terrible but I have exams until the 21st. I hope you all enjoy this look! Thank you for watching it â™¥


----------



## philomenaboutiq (Dec 17, 2011)

I was inspired by my New Jersey roots...the weather here in jersey...the winter attitude...the family feel of the holidays....that giving spirit and the inner peace the holidays bring. I used Urban Decay BOS vol 2 and 3 and wet and wild naked lip glass.


----------



## Strifehart (Dec 17, 2011)

I was inspired by the color's my snowman shower curtain has, but the winter look wouldn't be complete if i didn't add a little glitter to it! Below i listed the products i used  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Face: 

- Mac Studio Fix Pressed Powder

-Clinique's Like Mink Blush

Lips:

-L'oreal's Infallible in the color Azalea

-Eyes:

-Too Faced Shadow Insurance

-NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk (as cream base &amp; eyeliner)

-E.L.F.'s 100 Piece eyeshadows in aqua blue(lid), royal blue(crease), lavander(upper lid), violet(crease), and very little black(crease). Didn't have names so i made ones up.

-Beauty from the Earth's Whisper (tearduct, below eyeliner, at finish of eyeshadow, and highlight)

-E.L.F.'s cream eyeliner in black

-L'oreal's Voluminous Million Lashes in Black


----------



## CatherineS (Dec 17, 2011)

*I was inspired by the multi colored Christmas lights people put up outside, especially right after it starts to snow and the flurries fall onto the lights making them even prettier. *

*I used red, orange, yellow, green, blue and violet eye shadow and a few liners. I also used silver to accent and create the starburst effect around my eyes and piercings, like the starburst you see from lights. Lots of glitter and a little snow were used for the final touches. *

*To me winter can be very colorful and have a full rainbow of colors. *


----------



## EmiliaTime (Dec 18, 2011)

When I saw this competition I immediately thought of Aurora Borealis and an old Finnish children's movie called 'Snow Queen' ('Lumikuningatar'), which ended up being my inspirations. Other than that I want my winter's to be white. I enjoy the cold weather and heaps of snow everywhere (this year we're still waiting for the snow to fall). And Northern Lights are something I haven't seen since I was a kid. They look magical and surreal and I wanted to imitate that in my make up and I added some white to my eyelashes for the frosty look. 

















(All pictures above are taken without flash.)





(Taken with flash.)

*Face:*

- Mehron Celebre Pro-HD foundation, Light2 + Eurasia Ivory

- Kryolan Translucent Powder TL1

*Eye shadows/contouring:*

- Inglot M338 (matte teal)

- Inglot M340 (matte dark teal)

- Inglot M343 (bright matte yellowish green)

- Inglot DS504 (bright green turquoise)

- Inglot DS447 (bright lime green)

- Inglot DS496 (bright white with shimmer)

- Fyrinnae: We're All Mad Here (glitter lime green) &amp; Jade Ghost (pale green/turquoise shimmer)

*Eyeliners:*

- GOSH: Long Lasting Eye Liner Pen, 002 Turquoise

- MAC: Superslick Liquid Eye Liner, 'Pure Show'

- Grimas Creme make up, white (also used as "mascara")

+ no name false eye lashes

*Lips:*

- Morgana Cryptoria 'Absinthe' lipstick + Fyrinnae 'Jade Ghost' eye shadows on top


----------



## adia (Dec 18, 2011)

Hi my name is Adia , I'm a photographer from Thailand currently base in Germany  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Here is my intepretation of Colorful Winter Wonderland look.


----------



## jennleamakeup (Dec 18, 2011)

Usually by this time of year my town is filled with ice and snow, and people quietly cursing mother nature as they are shoveling their driveways...  this year it's different. We've had crazy warm temperatures and I can see grass still, it's been quite the awkward winter. So... Naturally I was inspired by the lack of icy dismay in my town. The lack of hope for a "White Christmas" inspired me to put in on mah face! As much as I despise scraping my windshield, shoveling, and just winter in general... it has felt a bit...unnatural and sad. So for this time of year, these are the colorful colors that inspire me...even though technically white is a lack of color. This time of year, I'm considering it a color...

Annnnnyways. I used Wolfe Brothers makeup to do this look for the most part. I used a mixture of light and dark blues to contour my cheek bones, my temples, and slightly onto the forehead. Then I blended on to the skin with a white pearl shade and covered my eyes with that as well. I used the 88 Shimmer Palette and dusted matching colors on top to help blend more effortlessly. I used NYX Milk pencil on my lips and applied blue to the center. I added pieces of shimmery flakes and fake ice to the lips as well. Then I used "ice gel" to stick the shimmery ice flakes and fake ice to my cheeks and eyebrows. I also used a eyelash primer for my lashes to lighten them up a bit.
 

Thanks for having this contest!


----------



## ambernichole (Dec 18, 2011)

i was inspired by christmas song i was listening and a pharse caught my attention "jack frost nipping at your nose" so this is what i came up with.  hope you enjoy!

EYES

avon- heavenly soft- flirty turquoise trio

avon- black eyeliner

avon true color shadow stick- aquamarine

mascara- more than mascara- black

BLUSH

i used a eyeshadow for blush- LA color- teal

LIPS

bluish/white shimmer cream


----------



## addicted mua (Dec 20, 2011)

*I was inspired by the Type O Negative song Red Water (Christmas Mourning) which is slow, and sad, and they are Goth so I wanted to do a very dramtic look. I incorporated snow, gold, red and green. I used a variety of products to create this look! Sleep Primer Palette, NYX JP in Milk, NYX Glitter Cream Palette in Bronze Goddess,  MSC Kiss With a Fist, the rest is from my BH 120 palette. Falsie from Model 21. Lips are NYX Gloss in Queen of Africa, I thought Sugar Plum!*


----------



## Jyoti Purba Mua (Dec 20, 2011)

*Hey Ladies!*​ *Everyone has such wonderful looks!*​ *Such great creations! *​ *I got inspired by this lollipop I use to eat as a kid. It was white blue and orange. It was the best!*​ *I have also done a video tutorial for this look*​ *It isn't uploaded yet if anyone is interested you can find me on youtube under: JyotiPurba*​  ​  ​ *

*​ *



*​ *

*​


----------



## xina751 (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi Ladies!!! I went a Mary Kay training tonight and i was pumped so i decided to enter the contest finally!!

Ok My inspiration for this look was Fire &amp; Ice....i thought it might be fun to mix hot and cold together so here is what i came up with!









Ok well all my glitter isn't showing up like i wanted it to but it's there!!!

Face: Rimmel 25 hr wear foundation mixed with lavender cream foundation for a whiter application, Sally girl loose glitter applied to tops of cheek bones and across forehead, Hard candy welcome matte powder to set areas without glitter. Maybelline eyestudio gel liner as beauty mark.

Eyes: NYX jep in Milk as primer. CS smokey pallette mix of light silver and icey blue for crease wash. CS 88 pallet (red on lid and swept out and down and into inner corners of eyes, yellow swept under lower lid middle only, white on brown bone). Maybelline eyestudio gel liner in blackest back, thick on top and waterline on bottom. 99 cent store false lashes...and yes i finally figured out how to apply the full strip! Maybelline greatlash mascara in black and hard candy glitter mascara in gold. Love n beauty brow palette as well.

Cheeks: CS 88 palette (bright orange shadow used for stark contour) Costco peach blush used to blend orange.

Lips: Bare Escentuals Buxom full color gloss in Roxanne and topped with BE pretty amazing lipgloss in strength


----------



## Bekahroo98 (Dec 21, 2011)

wel hello ladies and fans of makeuptalk!!!!!! this is my first time actully entering a makeup contest and trying new thing, being 13 is a big thing for me and trying to do my best with makeup ideas. also if u want to see more of my wonderful pop out makeup pics look me up on facebook and my name is Rebekah K Thomas ( the R,K and T  is capitalized).

now my look for today is called ursula the villian from little mermaid. this look is out of my comfort zone i would say, i decided to make this look and entered it into this one of a kind contest because i wanted to show my dark side and be a little fun with it. so this look could go for anything like costume parties and those kind of speacila occasions. &lt;3



​


----------



## Corina M (Dec 21, 2011)

Christmas trees and houses in my neighborhood, covered in beautiful, colorful lights and ornaments- that was my inspiration for this look. I used a thin layer of white face paint to give my skin a lighter color, and silver shimmer and stars for the "magic". And, obviously, some of my christmas tree ornaments. 



​ 



​  ​  ​ Later edit: I posted on both MakeupTalk and Sugarpill Facebook pages from my blog's page (Corina's Makeup Playground), and I suppose my posts got to the "spam" ("hidden posts") folder. Can you guys please check? Thanks!


----------



## GabbyRalphie (Dec 21, 2011)

I was inspired by Christmas, greens, reds, and golds. I used Urban Decay Primer Potion, NYX Jumbo Eye Pencil in Milk, Hard Candy Kal-eye-descope in Bad Reputation, ELF Studio Pigment in Golden Goddess, ELF 144 palette for the red inner corner highlight, and the green outer corner, Wet N Wild Blue Had Me At Hello palette, Jordana eyeliners in Black &amp; Rock on Silver, ELF Shimmer Eyeliner Pencil in Twinkle Teal, ELF Liquid Liner in Copper, Wet N Wild Mascara Mega Length, and Hard Candy Lash Tinsel. For Face, I used ELF Flawless Face Palette Blush and Bronzer and Hard Candy Lipstick in Kitten.


----------



## bubbleykailey (Dec 21, 2011)

When I think of Winter....I think of sitting by a warm fireplace all cozied up. So my inspiration for my makeup was fire. I used cool greens and blues on the lids and reds oranges and yellows through the crease and up.

I used Midori and royal Sugar on the lid and Love+, Butter Cupcake and Flamepoint in the crease. I also used a black with a reddish glitter in it from MAC called Beauty Marked in the crease to give it a bit more definition. 

Hope you like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupsunshine (Dec 21, 2011)

This look was inspired from Mr. Mint, one of my favorite CandyLand board game characters who lived in Peppermint Forest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I used Sugarpill Dollipop pink and Tako white and Jane Sage green for my eyes and Lips to create a "candy cane" theme. I used Hello Kitty sparkle glue under my cheeks and hand applied green candy sprinkles for added creativity. I also used Auquafresh toothpaste for a minty blue hue above my eye brows. My lashes are coated with Rimmel Glam Lashes black mascara. This look was super fun to create and I wouldn't hesitate to wear to a fun winter time party  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I &lt;3 MAKEUP!


----------



## LolaKinkz (Dec 21, 2011)

I did a candy cane inspired look. I made the stripes using sugarpill and the crease and lower lash line using inglot.


----------



## Afiya Gh (Dec 21, 2011)

For my Colorful Winter Wonderland look I referred to the movie the Polar express as my interpretation. It shows a scenery of blankets of white snow everywhere and a beautiful evening sky with varied shades of blue brought on my the moonlight as it glistens on the snow. 

I used NYX milk JEP as a base

On My lid I used a matte white color from a Wet n Wild I love matte palette (also used on bottom lash line)

In the crease I used a matte blue also from same palette

For brow highlight I used a metallic white shadow from Coastal Scents metal mania palette

To deepen crease I used a Shimmery Royal blue NICKA K HD eyeshadow (also used on bottom lash line)

I used a few decorative accents to further enhance the scene of the polar express. On the inner and outer corners of my eyes i used crystal-like accents to represent icicles. The colorful elements between both eyes i used to represent the images in santas workshop, the placement of these were done in a particular way in an attempt to replicate a snowflake.


----------



## Chancelor (Dec 21, 2011)

So, what I have here is my interpretation of a Winter Wonderland...I knew from the beginning that I wanted something very ethereal and light like the first snow of the year. Very light, fluffy and whimsical, but I also wanted to represent the harsh that the cold winter months can bring. I combined this ethereal concept with a the hardness of a tribal inspired look. Most of the look is purely make up in blue's, silvers and white's accompanied by shimmering glitter and the thoughtful placement of white feathers. Think of an ice queen, very beautiful to look at but she has a frosty bite!


----------



## Merilinka (Dec 21, 2011)

I spent so much time doing a look for this competition  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I did 3 looks for it but like the last one most. Just finished it and I don't want to take it off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I wanted to do something difficult and different and my inspiration came from a painting I did 2 years ago. I did it for my make-up classes and my teacher was amazed by it so I just changed the colors and put a lot of glitter so it looks more wintery.

I've used Kryolan TV paint stick foundation, 120 colors Manly palette, Sephora liquid eye liner, glitter without a brand haha, 66 colors lipstick palette and that's pretty much it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kasthegreat (Dec 21, 2011)

When I think of a winter wonderland, I think of romance, and what is more romantic than kissing under the mistletoe?  The inspiration for my look, as in most of my life, is my husband.  His kisses symbolize love and the family we have created together, which makes Christmas the most magical time of year all over again year after year.

My sister (rinphoto) entered this contest, and when I saw her entry, I wanted to create my own look and enter too!  Thank goodness she let me borrow some of her makeup!  Having 2 kids makes it difficult to put good makeup in the budget.











To get this look, I started with Urban Decay Primer Potion all over my lids to my brows as well as onto my cheeks a little.  I started the lines of the mistletoe with Ulta eyeliner in Aqua.  I then used Ulta's cream eyeliner in the dark green to add some shading to those lines and Sugarpill's Midori to fill them in and flesh them out.  I used a yellowgreen shadow from Ulta to add some highlight areas to the mistletoe as well.  The Holli berries were created with Sugarpill Love+ and the Mistletoe berries were created with Sugarpill's Tako.  Next, I moved on to my eyelids.  I started with Sugarpill Tako.  I created the cut crease with Maybelline line express eyeliner in Soft Black.  Above the cut crease I used Love+ and Micabella - Tango.  Under the eyes, I used Hip loose powder in Restless to add shimmer and brightness under my eyes.  Lips were created with Covergirl outlast lip colors (couldn't find the name on the tubes, so here are the numbers) 507, 521, and 523.  Then I added Micabella's Tango mixed with the gloss top coat to add sparkle.  Finally, the lashes, I borrowed from my sister.  They are by Fright Night, but I don't recall the name of them.


----------



## Kgoulart (Dec 21, 2011)

Why don't my pictures show up?


----------



## Geek (Dec 21, 2011)

When did you post them? I don't see them
 



> Originally Posted by *Kgoulart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Why don't my pictures show up?


----------



## Megan Roe (Dec 21, 2011)

I started with Bare Minerals Prime Time Primer in Brightening Pearl.  For the eyelids and mask, I used Sugarpill - Tako and Bare Minerals - Snowflake (to give it that extra shimmer).  For the swirls, I used NYX Studio Liquid Liner in Extreme Purple accented with Sugarpill's Dollipop, Poison Plum, and Afterparty.  In the inner corner of the eyes, I used Sugarpill - Buttercupcake and for the outer V - Sugarpill - Dollipop.  On the top lashline, I used Avon's Glimmerstick in Starry Night Blue (my favorite blue liner ever) and Ulta's white eyeliner.  The bottom lashline, I used Hydraeyes Waterproof Gel Eyeliner crayon in Vixen Violet(...btw, this product SUCKS, don't ever get it, you practically have to dig out your eyeballs trying to put it on.  Ugh).  And finally, I am not 100% sure what brand the lashes are...I bought them at Halloween and have since thrown away the original packaging...they COULD be by Fright Night.  

My inspiration was a snow fairy.

  





  




  


View attachment 107






View attachment 109


----------



## vortizvelez (Dec 22, 2011)

i was inspired by the white snow and coldness of winter. this season is filled with love and joy. i wanted to capture the cold and snow and interprate it into a dramatic but wearable look.

xoxoxo

for the eyes i used too faced shadow insurance then eye shadows tako, afterparty and bulletproof by sugarpill and mutiny pigment by mac. on the brow highlight is in sin by urbandecay. the glitter on the lid is from coastal scents it is fairy

the lashes are from salon perfect yes they are purple (awesome)

cat eyeliner is tart amazonian clay eyeliner in black on the water line and tight line is milani liquifi in black

foundation: lancome dual finish foundation in buff 

cheeks: bella bamba blush and lagoona bronzer by benefit and for my cheek nose and cupids bow highligh i used sin by urban decay

lips: revlon in cherry tart

eyebrows filled in lightly with elf brow kit in medium

 i had a lot of fun creating this look i love the outcome!!!

                   enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thanks xoxoxoxoxoxoxo

 Vanessa


----------



## Bhevarri (Dec 22, 2011)

When I saw "colorful winter wonderland" I thought christmas lights at night! I was inspired by memories of driving through Winterhaven in Tucson, looking at lights during christmas time as a kid!























For this look, I used:

Urban Decay Primer Potion

NYX jumbo eye pencil "Black Bean"

Aromaleigh "Black Diamond" all over the lid

Evil Shades "13th Hour" in the crease

Mixed with TKB mixing medium and dotted on with a small brush: TKB Hilite Gold, Raspberry Pop, Apple Green Pop, Indian Blue, Pink Red/Blue shade

Lost in Makeupland "Faerie" to highlight

Hi-Fi "Clean Version" on the inner corner to highlight

MAC glitter liner "Girl Groove"

Thanks for the contest! All these entries are just beautiful &lt;3


----------



## VioletMadness (Dec 22, 2011)

My inspiration came from several photos after I googled 'colorful winter wonder'. Several beautiful snowflakes pictures in bold blues, hints of purple, and soft whites inspired this icy look.

  I started by applying Covergirl Natureluxe in Bamboo all over my face. I then use Covergirl Trublend in translucent light over my face and neck.

   I hate how thin my eyebrow are so I filled them in with very dark brown eyeshadow from my makeup palette by Markwins. The palette came with 72 colors and was in a Walmart makeup gift basket, so I don't know the names of the colors or where to get more.

  For the eyes, I started by applying Hard Candy Sheer Envy Primer. I apply before each color and only on the area where the color is to go. I lightly applied an almost white, blue eyeshadow from the Markwins palette underneath my eyebrows along the brow bone, towards the bridge of my nose, and down under my eyes. I then used the rich, deep blue from Maybelline Expertwear Eye Shadow in Seashore Frosts. I applied it to my eyelids and swiped it lightly toward my temples. I also lightly applied it under my eyes and blended it in with my Trublend powder. I used a wide firm brush to apply both colors. For my crease I wanted to brighten it up a bit and used Maybelline Roller Color loose powder eyeshadow in On Track Lilac, carefully blending it in to give just a hint of lilac and swept it out towards my temples. The roller part is broken so I apply it using a wide fluffy brush. Lastly, I used a very small detail brush to dot in M.A.C. Pigment Powder in Contrast, a beautiful purple color, underneath my eyes and right above the lashes in the corners. It gives it a little splash of purple with all the soft blues.

  On my right cheek, and under my eye, I drew two small snowflakes in NYC Liquid Eyeliner in Black. To make them look like snowflakes, I dusted them with bright blue Twinkle Dust Glitter while they were wet. I got the glitter a long time ago with a barbie doll. It has lasted forever. For my lips I used Clinique Full Potential Lips in Voluptuous Violet.

  Hope ya'll liked my winter look and Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## LuminousKiss (Dec 22, 2011)

Being from snowy Alaska, and now a resident of Colorado, I found it an interesting title "Colorful Winter Wonderland". As you can imagine, in these places, the only colors you really see in the winter are white and blue, thus the main colors in my look. But as the Holidays roll around, multitudes of tiny colors sprout from unexpected places. The reflection of the sun on tiny snowflakes, iridescent and filled with magic, Christmas lights of every color adorning the neighbor's windows, and even ice-crystal rainbows, hanging in the sky as a reminder that the cold harshness of winter will eventually come to an end. These are the things that inspired my look.





For my look, I first covered my face in a soft white base (Halloween makeup) then powdered that with Tako (Sugarpill).

I then filled my eyebrows with Afterparty (Sugarpill) after applying Biege shade stick (MAC). Over that I placed loose fine blue glitter.

I used the same glitter with a clear gel to make the iridescent snowflake on my forehead as well as the stars beneathe my eyes.





Then the eyes - Goldenrod (MAC) covered in Goldilux (Sugarpill), a layer of Afterparty (Sugarpill) soon covered with Dollilop (Sugarpill) and then Stars and Rockets (MAC). For the crease I used a thin line to blend the golds into the blue using Midori (Sugarpill) and finished with Tako (Sugarpill) below the brows. For the liners I used Penultimate (MAC) and Black Eye Pencil (MAC). I smoothed the gold, green and blue down along the sides of the nose and blended it out. For the liner I used Zoomlash (MAC) and sadly, no falsies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





For the lips I used the Shade Stick (MAC) and covered it with Afterparty (Sugarpill) and loose blue glitter.





For the light spots I simply used makeup remover and a q-tip to simulate snowballs to go with the snow flakes. I then applied small jewels with lash-glue. Over the entire face I then lightly powered Frozen White (MAC) to give it an iridescent look.





And that's my look! I hope you enjoyed it ^^ First makeup contest ever! I had a lot of fun and am finding a deep love for Sugarpill. Thanks for putting this on!

LuminousKiss


----------



## IAmphetamine (Dec 22, 2011)

The inspiration for my makeup was Kerly's music video for the song Army of Love. 

 



White glitter reminds me of the sparkly snow late at night reflecting the moon's light.





The blue colours remind me of the coldness outside.









I know it is not very "Colourfull" but I hope you enjoyed it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BrittanyCouture (Dec 22, 2011)

I was inspired by the cool colors found in snow and ice around christmas time. I started my look off by highlighting with white and light blue and contouring with darker blue. Then, I added snowflakes and swirls (like wind blowing) all over my face. I cut a CD into small pieces and placed them on my eyebrows, to look like cracking ice. I used ribbon and tin foil on my eyelashes to make them look like icicles and also added feathers and seed beads to my eyelashes for more color. I finished it off with glitter on my lips and rhinestones and more foil around my face. For my hair, I made a "crown" by braiding fake hair and attaching it to my head like a headband and adding crystals into it.


----------



## CaptynMariah (Dec 22, 2011)

Winter always sparks my inner makeup artist. In the winter, inspiration is found in so many places. What inspired me is all the cool tones, snowflakes, and glitter c: Although this might not be a winner, I had much fun creating this look.

All I did was apply a blue/white pigment from Naked Cosmetic's Ivory Collection all over my lid. Then I applied Lime Crime's Mirror Mirror mixed with Sugarpill's Royal Sugar and Lime Crime's Empress into the crease. I drew a little snowflake next to my eye using Hard Candy's "Walk The Line Eyeliner" in Asphalt. then dipped a wet brush in some blurple glitter and patted it over my little snowflake. For my lips, I first applied chapstick using EOS's Lemon Drop and then glided on Lime Crime's Chinchilla lipstick from the bullet.

Hope you guys like my look and have a happy winter!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

        -Mariah&lt;3


----------



## ollydolly (Dec 22, 2011)

my inspiration came from my Christmas tree and the traditional Christmas colors! I used sugarpill Love + Midori and Tako. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ollydolly (Dec 22, 2011)

my inspiration came from my Christmas tree and the traditional Christmas colors! I used sugarpill Love + Midori and Tako. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## ollydolly (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## juizihunni (Dec 22, 2011)

How To:

Eyes- I prime my eyes with UDPP. Then I use Benefit eye BRIGHT as a base. Using Essence of Beauty smoky-wide brush, I padded the white color in wnw ( Wet n Wild) Pride palette all over lid. After that, I use MAC 275 brush to color my crease with the same WnW palette (shimmering nave blue &amp; green-teal). Then I use the gray color from wnw Greed palette for my lids. To make my eyes pop even more, I use MAC's Golden Lemon ( Pigment) &amp; Chrome Yellow on my inner lids. Then MAC Gulf Stream &amp; Cool Heat to help blend on my outer corner. To highlight my crease I use the silver color from wnw Don't Steal My Thunder palette. Then I use MAC Pigment Quick Frost to highlight my brow bones. To make lids duochrome, I use MAC Pigment Pink Opal. Next, I use Revlon's Glamour eyelashes ( I don't really like it but it was the only false lash I had available =/). For my water Iine, I use Rimmel Cool Blue, and MAC Electric Eel to settle it. After that, UD 24/7 eye pencil in Gunmetal to line. To make my eyeliner pop, I use the silver color from wnw Don't Steal My Thunder. Last but not least, I use Almay bright eyes to color in my brows.

Face- I use Monistat chafing cream to prime. Then I use MAC Studio Fix Fluid in NC30. To contour, I use benefit Hoola. To highlight, I use MAC MSF Soft and Gental, Quick Frost, &amp; Pink Opal.

Cheeks- I use Smashbox Blush Rush in Radiance and Benefit Dandelion to tone it down a bit. To highlight I use MAC MSF in Perfect Topping and Petticoat.

Lips- First, I lined it with Rimmel Exaggerate lip liner in Eastend Snob (063). Then I use Cover Girl lipstick in Cinnamon Sugar. Then MAC Lipglass in Expensive. To highlight, I use MAC Glitter Reflects Blue.

How It Inspired Me:

To me, colorful winter wonderland is a magical place where lights are coolly shimmering, snows are glittering, and ice are frosty blue. Those are the type of colors that inspired my look.


----------



## Bella Jane (Dec 22, 2011)

*Cosmetics used:*

_*-Shade 520 Creamy Natural Cover Girl Clean concealer as primer for my eyes*_

_*-From the Profusion Glamour Colour Collection:*_

_* -Dark Blue*_

_* -White*_

_* -Grey/Black*_

_*-Covered my face with White Profusion powder*_

_*-Markwins International red/pink blush*_

_*-Markwins red lip gloss*_

_*-Scream Queen Black Magic Fright Night false lashes*_

_*-Kiss Premium eyelash glue*_

_*-Claire's skin jewels*_

_*-Elf black liquid liner*_

_*-NYX Glitter On The Go*_


----------



## Jalissa Renea (Dec 22, 2011)

Check out my entry for the @MakeupTalk x @Sugarpill Cosmetics "Colorful Winter Wonderla

nd" giveaway! hed the ttp://www.makeuptalk.com/t/122278/contest-giveaway-sugarpill-cosmetics-create-a-look-called-colorful-winter-wonderland-value-415

I was inspired by a California winter. In California you do not see snow on the ground you see green grass. So, I used the colors green,blue and yellow.

1. First I applied the concealer

2. Applied liquid foundation

3. Applied powder foundation

4. I used a dark forest green from my e.l.f. 24k gold palette and applied it to the whole lid

5. I applied sugarpill's afterparty to the crease and blended that color with the forest green.

6. Using the e.l.f palette I used a yellow with a bit oh shimmer and applied it to the brow bone.

7. I applied sugarpill's goldilux to the inner corner of my eye and blended it out.

8. I grabbed a blue eye pencil and applied it on the inner corners of my lower lash line.

9. I applied a black eyeliner to the rest of my lower lash line.

10. Apply mascara

11. Used a flushed pink blush for my cheeks

12.And classy pink lipstick for my lips.


----------



## Wienna Lee (Dec 22, 2011)

I used MAC Prep+Prime, some moisturising foundation from Body Shop, a tad of Kryolan anti-shine powder and pink blush from Sephora for my face.

For my eyes I used Urban Decay eyeshadow primer potion, Sephora colorful duo in black&amp;white &amp; some bright orange eyeshadow as well as some brown and white shimmery eyeshadow and black eyeliner. And at the end just some dark brown and white mascara to finish it all off.

My inspiration for this look started with my first asociation when hearing the worlds "winter wonderland" - a forest. Then the "colourful" bit sank in and my brain got a tad confused. I couldn't seem to find an idea that I liked. Then one day I was ust browsing the internet and saw a pretty picture of a fox in a snowy pine forest and so... this is what I came up with. I wanted my eyes to remind of those of a fox and added some shimmer to them to make it look like a foxs' coat just after snowfall.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bunny Foo Foo (Dec 22, 2011)

I wanted to use all of the wonderful holiday colors. I first used Sephora eye primer. My colors were from Glittersniffer and I used the Holiday Collection on my eyes. I also used Hard Candy Silver. On my lips I used MAC Blue Bullet with green glitter eyeshadow on top.


----------



## Anda Masque (Dec 22, 2011)

I started with face primer. Used Kryolan eyeshadow and Giordani porcelain foundation for base. Then the eyes.. Applied white pearl eyeshadow from Oriflame to inner corner, Sephora black eyeshadow to outer corner. Layered on blue and green DUO eyeshadow from sephora, then violet and pink eyeshadow from Oriflame. Finished it off with black eye liner from Sephora at outer eye corner and white H&amp;M white liner on lover eyelid. Applied also Rainbow mascara to upper eyelashes and glued blue/black cut feathers.
Draw eyebrows with brown eyeshadow from oriflame.
Applied 3 different tones of pink eyeshadow to face under cheekbones and on forehead. Applied Oriflame white highlight on cheekbones and temples. Glued 3 black plastic crystals on each side of forehead.

Inspiration came from Nothern Lights.. Cold, but colourful and mysterious.


----------



## geritolgenocide (Dec 22, 2011)

*So for this look I was inspired by blue christmas lights because I think they are the prettiest of them all.*




 

Face

[Palladio Herbal Concealer]
[MAC Studio Fix Plus Foundation]
[ben Nye CrÃ¨me (White)]

Lips

[Palladio Herbal Concealer]
[Lip Balm]

Eyes

[Palladio Herbal Concealer]
[ben Nye CrÃ¨me (White)]
[Kat Von D's True Romance Eyeshadow Palette - Metal Orchestra.
-Techno
-Thrasher
-Dagger]
[MAC Eye Shadow (Electric Eel)]
[Matte Pressed Eyeshadow (White)]
[Glitter]
[MAC False Lashes Mascara]
[Palladio Liquid Eyeliner (Black)]

First I used my concealer to fix my problem areas and I applied the white creme to my cupids bow, bridge of my nose, cheek bones and the tip of my nose to achieve a symmetrical base.Then I put on my powder to let the creme sit and to fill in the rest of my face. 

I proceeded to apply the white creme on the top and base of my eyelid. Used the pallet starting with the darkest color in the outer corner of my eye then in the middle blended in the middle blue and same process in the corner of my eye. Then adding my white on the bottom and top of my lid to add a drastic highlight. Blended that into my blues and at the top of my color a faint line of electric eel.

I like how when you are really cold your lips start to loose color so I wanted to mute my lips with my concealer and a little bit of lip balm for shine.

And whats the best thing about christmas lights? How shiny they are! So I had to add some glitter on the edges of my eyes.

Finishing this look with my liquid eyeliner and mascara

Hope you liked it
:3


----------



## d3300 (Dec 22, 2011)

What inspired me to do this "Colorful Winter Wonderland" look was the yearly Christmas Parade of Boats. The beautiful colors glistening off of the night time water from all of the lights and Christmas decorations.  

















On the eyes I started off with Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion and outlined the glares with Sephora Pure White Nano Eyeliner to get a cut crease look.  Then for each color section i used NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk and repeated the process so i can make a gradient effect, when i put the eyeshadows on top. In the outside and inner corners of my eye, i used NYX Jumbo Pencil in Milk with Sugarpill Cosmetics Tako to give a more clean winged line. As the main lid color i used MAC eyeshadow in Retro-Speck, and for my winged eyeliner i used Too Faced Starry-Eyed Liquid Eyeliner in Silver Lining. On my waterline i used Sephora Pure White Nano Eyeliner and Tako from Sugarpill Cosmetics and below my waterline i used MAC eyeshadow in Bitter. Finished the eyes with MAC Plush Lash in Plush Black for my mascara. For the cheeks i used a frost color by MAC called Pearl and on top of that i applied Pearl Blossom MAC Beauty Powder, Dolly Mix MAC Blush and Porcelain Pink MAC MSF. For the lips used a pink tinted lip conditioner called Miss Bunny MAC.

Eyes

Eyeshadow Primer Potion Urban Decay

Pure White Sephora Nano Eyeliner

Milk NYX Jumbo Pencil

Silver Lining Too Faced Starry-Eyed Liquid Eyeliner 

Retro-Speck MAC eyeshadow

Bitter MAC eyeshadow

Tako Sugarpill Cosmetics

Plush Black MAC Plush Lash Mascara

Left Eye

Red MAC pigment

Coppering MAC eyeshadow

Peppier MAC eyeshadow

Orange MAC eyeshadow

Firespot MAC eyeshadow

Chrome Yellow MAC eyeshadow

Gorgeous Gold MAC eyeshadow

Lime MAC eyeshadow

Juxt MAC eyeshadow

Midori Sugarpill Cosmetics

Right Eye

Dollipop Sugarpill Cosmetics

Sushi Flower MAC eyeshadow

Dear Cupcake MAC eyeshadow

#92 Make Up For Ever

Beautiful Iris MAC eyeshadow

Afterparty Sugarpill Cosmetics

Fade MAC eyeshadow

Cool Heat MAC eyeshadow

Zonk Bleu! MAC eyeshadow

Cheeks

Pearl MAC Frost

Pearl Blossom MAC Beauty Powder

Dolly Mix MAC Blush

Porcelain Pink MAC Mineral Skin Finish

Lips

Miss Bunny MAC Tinted Lip Conditioner 

DewyJube MAC LipGelee


----------



## BalisticLipstik (Dec 22, 2011)

I don't think my entry posted so I am reposting simply for that.  If some reason I am double posting and just can't see it, someone please feel free to let me know D:





This is the look in white light





This is the look under incandescent lighting :]

I was loosely inspired by Princess Frostine from the Candy Land game.  I wanted to creat a look that was somewhere between an art piece and a wearable look.  I chose a subtle masquerade mask and smokey eye in an icy blue shade.  A light dusting of a bright pink was given to my nose and cheeks for a chilly flush and the feminine pink lips were touched with a hint of frostbite.

Happy Winter Wonderland to all&lt;3


----------



## abysolis (Dec 23, 2011)

[SIZE=medium]My inspiration*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]When I hear winter I think in blue and silver so for the colorful part I applied colors that follow the blue in the rainbow like purple and pink and for the wonderful part I applied glitter in different colors like turquoise, pink, royal blue, fucsia and purple and for my face I used litmus flakes which also are related with the colorful part [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I just really take my brush and Start drawing on my face[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Face*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I used a concealer for my dark circles and red spots, then I applied a Clinique foundation and a translucid powder for seal the concealer and the foundation. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Then I applied a neutral shimmering shadow in my bridge nose and in the apples of my cheeks for define. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]For the corners of my face I applied Hard Candy eye def (glitter shadow) and I blend it for make a background for the craft flakes that I also applied, this represent the snow flakes[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Cheeks* [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I just applied hot pink shadow [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Eyes*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I used my 88 original palette from Coastal Scents because itâ€™s all the make up that I own^^ [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]For the inner corner and lid I applied a silver color that I also applied in the dark circle area.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]For the crease and above the crease I applied a turquoise color and for the inner corner of the crease I used the Hard Candy eye def (glitter shadow)[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]In the outer corner of my eye I used a hot pink shadow and I also applied craft glitter in different colors[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]In the middle of lower lash line I applied a purple shadow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]And for my water line I used a silver shadow[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Lashes*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I used fake lashes (I donâ€™t know what brand are they) and instead of use mascara I used the Hard Candy eye def (glitter shadow) that I used in the inner corner of my crease [/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Lips*[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]I totally cover my lips with concealer and I applied pink shadow in the middle, I also used pink lip gloss just in the middle[/SIZE]


----------



## Frank Freakfied (Dec 23, 2011)

This is my entry for the contest :3 Kinda rushed, but oh well &gt;__&lt;
My Inspiration was: The Nutcracker..... xD
Yup :3 My though process was just like...Colour...Winter.....NUTCRACKER! xD
So, I did a white and green (for evergreen trees xD) eye, with glitter added to the white :3 
And I make my eyebrows blue for Snow/ice.
Then, I drew a snowflake on one eye xD Well, most of a snowflake :3
I added colour to the snowflake, blending each colour xD I got the snowflake from the Snowflakes in the nutcracker, and I used 
bright but kinda frosty/wintery colours inspired by the colours of the fairies in the Barbie version of the Nutcracker :3
For eyeliner, I took inspiration from my poster of the Nutcracker, which features two Arabian Dances on it.
I did two veriations of the lips, One dark pink with pink sugar, and the other was a light pink with more glitter :3 ~ both inspired by the Sugar Plum Fairy :3
For the second variation on the lips, I put the pink sugar on my cheek to act as a blush :3 
And thats It :3

Products used:
Rimmel Soft Kohl eyeliner ~ White
Rimmel eye shadow ~ Pink 
Urban Decay Ammo pallet ~ Polyester bride, Shattered, Maui Wowie.
Claires Accessories Pallet ~ Green, Purple, Blue
Gosh ~ Eyeliner
Mac lipstick ~ Russian Red ( I put the white eyeliner over it to make it pink xD )
There ya go :3, Nothing special, but I though I may aswell give it a go xD 
I had fun anyway xD  And good luck to everyone D: I saw so many amazing entries D;
Pictures (A few edits, Some flash, some with no flash, Some closeups xD)


----------



## MCBM21 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi this is the first giveaway I've ever entered that has to do with makeup. First of all when I saw that the theme was Winter Wonderland, I thought about lights since it's the holiday season and that's why I incorporated different colored rhinestones in this look. I just used moisturizer before I applied foundation and went ahead and set it with powder, then I applied primer. The eyeshadows I used are mostly from my BH cosmetics 3rd edition 120 palette. Without the red and that hint or gold in the center of the lid, the look is pretty much "cold" so by adding red and gold, it tones down the "coolness" of the look. Unfortunately, I didn't save a copy of the full face and I only had the cropped ones but what I had on my lips is just nude lipgloss and I actually had no blush or bronzer on my cheeks. And that is the finished look. I hope you guys like it.


----------



## Ben Carrasco (Dec 23, 2011)

For today's look I was inspired by Sugarplum Fairies. I wanted to create an adventurous  look that was versatile enough to wear everyday. ​ The products I used were Mac Studio Fix Foundation, Studio Fix Powder, Paint Pot in Orchid, for the left eye I used a shimmery white in the inner corner faded into Makeup Forever's #92 and onto Make Forever Pink loose pigment. I used Urban Decay 24/7 Turquoise eyeliner. I also I used Dior white and gold for highlight. 
For the Right eye, I used Dior Shimmery White faded into Mac's Electric Eel with Mac's Carbon in the outer crease, then I lightly dusted Tony &amp; Tina's shimmery turquoise over the entire lid. I used Mabeline liquid black eyeliner along with CoverGirl's Lashblast for both eyes. Ardel Eyelash glue was used to apply feather lashes as well as rhinestones and glitter/gold flakes. And finally for the cheeks I used Wet &amp; Wild Rose Blush. ​ I hope you enjoy my creation.  Good luck, everyone. ​ 











​


----------



## sukibot (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello! First of all, thank you very much for this opportunity!
In southern California I was born and raised, outside in the sun I've spent most of my days! Anyway, all joking aside, I have never really experienced snow or the way the world around me reacts to it. My look was inspired by winter nights spent with my friends, surrounded by white lights which gave off a blueish/purple glow in the fog around them. On the hottest summer days, I dream of these winter nights with their clouded white lights. Winter is my personal wonderland, especially in a place where I almost never experience really wintery weather.
For my look I used a frosty white shadow on my lids and blended a dark blue shadow up and out, and then darkened my creases (I hate that word) with Mac's Grape pigment and a hot pink pigment by Inglot (I can't for the life of me remember the number). I then lined my waterline with white liner, then blended out blue shadow, followed by the purple and pink pigments. Lastly, I applied black liner to my eyes and stuck on some no name 50 cent eyelashes. After finishing my eyes, I applied concealer and foundation, contoured, applied blush, filled in my brows, and then applied Too Faced's Barely Legal gloss.
Done!


----------



## mystixmakeup (Dec 23, 2011)

*Products used:*


Sugarpill Sweetheart Palette (Afterparty, Tako, Midori and Dollipop)
Sugarpill Goldilux and Magentric (thanks for the sample, Shrinkle! LOL)
Hot Topic Baked Eyeshadow in Purple
Make Up For Ever- Aqua Cream in 20
NS Mineral Cosmetics- "Love" Stack (iridescent colors)
E.L.F. Eyelid Primer
E.L.F. Liquid Liner in Silver
Maybelline Great Lash mascara in Black
Coastal Scents 88 Shimmer Palette- assorted colors for shading effect

*The completion process:*

First, I made sure my skin was well moisturized before daring to attempt using the Make Up For Ever aqua cream (it is very unforgiving and can crack easily).  After coating the entire area with eye primer, the Make Up For Ever aqua cream was applied evenly on my cheeks and forehead (longest and trickiest part of the whole process, haha!).  Then I blended purple and blue eyeshadows together over the entire surface of the aqua cream, leaving my eyes to finish later.  For the Northern Lights, I first piled on as much Dollipop, Tako and Midori as I possibly could for a vivid color, keeping the basic shape of the waves you see above.  I then applied iridescent pink, white, and green eyeshadow (looks white in the jar and explodes with color when applied!) for that electric sheen, followed by pulling through the shape with a slanted eyeliner brush to make it look more like rays of light.  Next came the ornamental snowflake crown design on my forehead... okay, MAYBE this was a little trickier than that aqua cream, haha!  I used a teeeeeny tiny painter's brush for this, improvising the design as I went along.  My eyes were a simple gold lid (Goldilux), pink crease (Dollipop), green liner over the crease (Midori) and a white highlight (Tako).  Mascara as usual with a tiny bit of iridescent blue-green powder for effect... aqua cream on my lips and using the same purple, blue, and iridescent green eyeshadows traveling inward to the highlight on my bottom lip.  Add flowers, crown, and a kitten... and you're finished!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Inspiration*

Ever since I was little, I was fascinated by the arrival of winter... there was a Disney cartoon that showed fairies turning the leaves and bringing frost, and I literally believed that's what caused the seasons for quite some time (hey, who knows?).  The Sugarplum Fairy was their queen and the most beautiful fairy of them all, of course, and I have always loved to daydream about the fairy world and how everything might look to them- a colorful winter wonderland, no doubt!  So for my work, I introduce to you... *the Sugarpill Fairy!*






Phew, I think that's it and I am almost down to the last minute of the contest, hahaha... thank you, Makeuptalk.com, I'm so excited to have found this place and I will definitely be a very active member from now on!  Thank you Shrinkle and everyone at Sugarpill for the absolute best cosmetics I have ever used.  Good luck to everyone and I have LOVED seeing all of your creations!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Love, Christy

aka MystixMakeup


----------



## Geek (Dec 23, 2011)

This contest is over and now closed as of 10pm Pacific time. We'll announce the winners RIGHT HERE in this thread and on Facebook next week after Christmas(Merry Christmas). Good luck to all!   WOW SO many great entries!  AMAZING JOB PEOPLE!   Entries after this post will not be entered.


----------



## Ashly Martinez (Dec 23, 2011)

I absolutely love all the looks on here, everyone got so creative. I can't wait to see who wins! Great job ladies!!


----------



## mujitsu (Dec 23, 2011)

fingers crossed !! and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Rinphoto (Dec 24, 2011)

I think I had about as much fun viewing everyone's entries as I did making and posting my own!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cynthialo305 (Dec 25, 2011)

crossing fingers ,toes and eyes  lol


----------



## cynthialo305 (Dec 25, 2011)

crossing fingers ,toes and eyes  lol


----------



## Coronetta (Dec 25, 2011)

I feel bad for the judges...I know I wouldn't be able to pick just 3.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## White Rabbit (Dec 26, 2011)

This is my snowflake look I created inspired by Christmas. 

Products I used are:

Ben Nye white clown makeup 

Urban Decay eyeshadow (Peace)

Star stencils along with Urban Decay eyeshadow (Zero)

White feather eyelashes

I applied snowflake table scatters with eyelash adhesive



and sprinkled some glitter all over my face for an icy look.

The look was completed with a bow on my head which made 

me feel like a Christmas present and a glass necklace.


----------



## sukibot (Dec 26, 2011)

I just realized that the scars on my eyeballs showed up in my pictures. Eek! Anyway, I am so excited for the results! Good luck everyone!


----------



## reneekorona (Dec 26, 2011)

Dang lot of entry's good luck to all and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!


----------



## Hannah Cooke (Dec 26, 2011)

Good luck to everyone. Wish I could have spent more time on my look and made it look nicer. There are so many amazing entries =)


----------



## ChemicalMakeup (Dec 27, 2011)

I love how many people entered this =) Sooo many awesome new looks that I don't think we would've seen otherwise, good luck everyone!


----------



## aShLeYxxaToMiC (Dec 28, 2011)

OMG! Fingers crossed! Everyone did a fabulous job! Everyone is so creative I so didn't think there would be so many out of the box make up artist!! Makes me happy I'm not the only one!!! Lol!! Good luck everyone!!! p.s. the girl who said u can see your scar...I looked really hard and didn't see it so I don't think you can!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## smajliicka (Jan 1, 2012)

hi, when will we know winners od this contest?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Alex Tamasonis (Jan 2, 2012)

I think that they said that they were going to announce it on this thread after Christmas and they will send the winner a private message on their makeup talk account.


----------



## Geek (Jan 2, 2012)

Good news!  The winners have been selected!  After careful review...we've selected________________   Winners to be announced January 3rd at 10am PAC time.  Please stay tuned to this thread for the announcement.


----------



## Geek (Jan 3, 2012)

The powers that be at SugarPill Cosmetics have carefully chosen the winners!  They argued over it for days and coming up with the winners was VERY VERY difficult for the SugarPill judges.  They struggled big-time since many of the entries were VERY good!    *Here's a message from SugarPill Cosmetics:*
_"Thank you so much to everyone who took the time to enter and share their creativity with us! Some of you really went all out, and we LOVED it! There were so many amazing entries that choosing just three was no easy task. After weeks of careful consideration, we finally narrowed it down to these three looks, which we felt represented our theme beautifully. "_

Grand Prize WINNER: *ghostsoup*: *her entry*

RUNNER UP #1: *Skye Perrigo* : her entry

RUNNER UP #2: *VitaminElle*: her entry

Winners, please PM me your shipping addresses and we'll pass it onto SugarPill!


----------



## sukibot (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats to the winners  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LizRoberts (Jan 3, 2012)

Super Congrats To The Winners!!!!!


----------



## reneekorona (Jan 3, 2012)

Con grates to the winners


----------



## omgtree (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats to you guys! Your entries were gorgeous!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## d3300 (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Slinkycats (Jan 3, 2012)

WOW! Congrats to the Winners!


----------



## MillieBug (Jan 3, 2012)

Congratulations to the winners, wonderful entries.


----------



## ghostsoup (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG this is so exciting!! I've never won anything in my life, thank you very much! didn't think i would win with all the amazing entries!!!congrats to the runners up as well!!


----------



## Makeupfancy (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats to you guys, great job everyone!


----------



## Dalalia (Jan 9, 2012)

Congrats to the winners! Gorgeous entries, very unique in their own ways!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ibedatfinemami (Jan 11, 2012)

WOW congrats to all the winners and everyone who participated! Thous were some great entries! 

I don't know how you guys pick the winners lol Cause they were all awesome!


----------



## adia (Jan 13, 2012)

congrats to all winners!
^^


----------



## VitaminElle (Jan 14, 2012)

Ieee!!! Such pretty colours!! Thank youuuuu~!!!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jan 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Director* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The powers that be at SugarPill Cosmetics have carefully chosen the winners!  They argued over it for days and coming up with the winners was VERY VERY difficult for the SugarPill judges.  They struggled big-time since many of the entries were VERY good!    *Here's a message from SugarPill Cosmetics:*
> _"Thank you so much to everyone who took the time to enter and share their creativity with us! Some of you really went all out, and we LOVED it! There were so many amazing entries that choosing just three was no easy task. After weeks of careful consideration, we finally narrowed it down to these three looks, which we felt represented our theme beautifully. "_
> ...



congrats ladies! 

ghostsoup, i envy your hair and hair color. i used to have silver/gray hair myself a few years ago, but all the bleaching/coloring killed it. waaaaah


----------

